# lets see them motorcycles



## Lawn Masters

this is what mine looks like. 87 Kawasaki ZX1000. 






so, who else has a motorcycle? harley, sportbike, whatever.


----------



## 04ultra

My 2004 Ultra Classic when it was stock..


----------



## 04ultra

Younger brothers ride 2003 V-rod custom paint ,240 rear tire and the list goes on..


----------



## NWCS

heres my "Wreckingyard Special" that i only paid $38 for at the local auto wrecking yard.. runs good but looks ugly! with new chain and sprockets, battery and air filter i have less than $250 in it. 

heres a rather old pic of it.
http://homepages.tscnet.com/dedcow/mybike.jpg


----------



## GASoline71

*Dirt Bike*

Here is the 1988 ATK 406cc Rotax powered rocket I'm restoring. Got a paddle tire for it too. It rips in the dunes. Lotsa power!

Gary


----------



## GASoline71

*Another Dirt Bike*

Forgot my 1996 KX250! It's for sale BTW..... 

Gary


----------



## TimberMcPherson

My 98 CBR900 quote bike, dynojetted and with a lovely little power commander amongst other goodies that make it sing. I have to put a clear screen on as my radar detector doesnt work well behind the tinted one.

Also have a couple of kdx200s and RGV250's and a RG50. Its a two stroke sickness I tells ya!

Thats one beautiful ATK mate, love those rotax's


----------



## rb_in_va

Here's a bike I used to own. 1981 Seca 550. It had a 4>1 Kerker header, and sounded real nice around 9500 rpm. That was the problem, I was too much fun to wind it up. Cops don't seem to like it when you do that.


----------



## TimberMcPherson

The cops do tend to be a problematic feature of motorcycling, Im saving up for a laser jammer and have a pretty good plate hiding system in the works. 
Its not be, its the bike, it does 120kmph in first, I cant let the other gears go to waste!


----------



## Toddppm

Sold my 98 KX250 last summer, had it set up semi-street legal for a dual sport ride.


----------



## Toddppm

.....and my daughters TTR 125 , set up for mini super motard. Got a couple indoor go cart tracks that we get to ride in the winter, very fun stuff!
Can't believe I don't have any good pics of my current bikes, 2003 KX250 and 2005 CRF250X, they aren't clean very often and when they are it's usually because I need to fix something!



hmm don't work now?


----------



## chowdozer

There's just something special about a big single. It was new 6 years ago, but it's still more grins/mile than should be allowed.


----------



## RaisedByWolves

98 KLX300
FMF pipe, white brothers header, 33mm Mikuni pumper carb, Heavy springs, gearing.







This is what happens whie you argue with 100yo railroad ballast. $hi7 is like asphalt with an attitude. If not for proper riding gear I would have been in bad shape. As it was my hip, Sholder, Helmet, and chest protector looked just like this, the chesty, helmet and bars didnt make it, the hand guards saved my hand and were repaired.


----------



## Toddppm

see if it works now? The TTR


----------



## Lawn Masters

y'all have some really nice bikes there. if I could afford one, I'd buy that new Kawasaki ZX14 they are makin. nearly 200hp on a streetbike, its PURE INSANITY. gimme gimme gimme.


----------



## Koa Man

OK, here is mine. 1987 Honda Elite with a 1996 Honda Dio motor. The 87 Elites had the lightest frames and the best motors are the 1994-2001 Dio's. Stock is 49cc, this one is bored and stroked to 100cc, after market pipe, carb and trans gearing. Top speed stock is 30mph. This one will easily do 60 and climb hills no problem either. Easily keeps up with traffic on posted 45 mph highways. Really fun to ride around town. I like tooling around in town with this thing better than the GS1100 I had. Easier to handle and I can use the full potential. The GS1100 was mostly stuck in 1st and 2nd gear.

This bike is semi rare. It is a Japan model which came with disc brakes and better lighting than the ones Honda exported to the US, which had drum brakes.


----------



## stihlatit

She's not much but she is paid for. :rockn:


----------



## Kiwi cutter

*120 cu in Harman*

This is my 90% finished 120 cu in (2000 cc) custom Harman project. Unfortunately it has to go as the family continues to expand. Oh well I still have my saws.


----------



## vharrison2

He is a mini bike John takes to the drag races. A little pit bike,


----------



## RockinB

'o5 Harley Road King Classic with some changes:


----------



## spacemule

I'm hesitant to post this picture, 'cause I know you all will be jealous. It's tough having the coolest bike on the forum! :greenchainsaw:


----------



## gumneck

*Trash Can*

Here's my trash can find, does it count?


----------



## Lawn Masters

It looks beat up, but yes it counts. I went to start mine and found out its got a bad conrod, so it looks like ebay for this bike. besides, me and a liter bike= big trouble. gonna sell it and use the funds to buy a substantially smaller bike, a ninja 250 would do just fine for me.


----------



## gumneck

Thats a 77' cr125. Its in boxes now waiting for blasting and paint. I have a rebuilt motor for it when I'm ready.

I'll get some pics of the other bikes this weekend maybe.

tom


----------



## kkesler

Here are some of mine:

http://www.keslers.net/bikes


----------



## TimberMcPherson

The SV650 race class was very popular down these ways, you could lease a new one off suzuki for very little. I raced F3 for a couple years on RGV250's (2st V twin) and had a ball. 
The GS450 made me laugh, we had one we called the Easy. The RGV's would put down 50 second laps at the local track while the Easy would do a a fraction better than the white diesel van we used to transport our bikes. indestructable and always fun to ride.


----------



## kkesler

I really enjoy racing the SV. I'm not particularly good at it or fast, but it's a hoot nonetheless. Call the 450 the "Orange Menace", as it brings the worst out in me when I get stopped in Atlanta traffic. Light, quick enough, agile and barely wider than a bicycle it will fit just about anywhere. 60mpg is nice, too.


----------



## timberwolf150

Does this count? I wishhhhh!!!!!!!


----------



## Paul61

stihlatit said:


> She's not much but she is paid for. :rockn:



Arnie,
YOU ARE THE KING...... BRO!


----------



## Allan.K

Heres a pic of my VS750GPL.. Just love that bike...:rockn:


----------



## hillbillycycles

Here's the bike I restored for my kids. 1974 Honda Elsinore MR50. A couple of my buddies had these when we were kids. Gotta love them old two strokes.


----------



## rb_in_va

hillbilly,
My brother and I got a red Honda Z50 when I was 6. We rode that thing all over North Idaho, then when I was about 10 we got a Kawasaki KD100M. For my 16th birthday I got a Suzuki TC 125. My dad geared it down and put a huge sprocket on it for trailriding. It had a jake brake for the more serious hills. I have never seen another motorcycle with a compression brake, but I guess they used to be common for trailbikes. The attached pics are not mine, just to give examples of what the bikes looked like.


----------



## hillbillycycles

rb,
I started my two wheeled career on a Z50, also. Mine was a 1970 model and it was 1975. I had a 1974 Kawasaki 90 MC1M and that was one sweet machine. 

I can't get two wheeled bikes out of my mind. I'm wanting a dirt bike right now, but will stick with atv's for now.


----------



## rb_in_va

Your Kawaskai 90 appears to be similiar to the Kawasaki 100 I had. That was a fun bike. What a step up from the Z50, huh?


----------



## hillbillycycles

rb,
I actually went to a CT70 from the Z50. Then on to a 1976 CB125 street bike. Went back to off road with the Kawasaki 90. Although, I think the Kawasaki was my favorite bike from my youth. I used to drive my Yamaha and Honda 100 buddies nuts passing them on that 90.


----------



## asb151

It's great to have the HD back on the road.


----------



## Lawn Masters

That is a flat out great lookin bike, though I'm not a Harley guy. My ZX is about to be on the road soon. just gotta take care of the registration on it, a new helmet, and my motorcycle endorsment. better safe than dead right?


----------



## Slyder

Now everyone understand this is not my ride.
I found this pic and thought I would share.


----------



## 04ultra

Slyder said:


> Now everyone understand this is not my ride.
> I found this pic and thought I would share.



looks like the same bike as post 17..:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Slyder

looks like it's in post #29 too.
My bad, I should have read the whole post.


----------



## 04ultra

Slyder said:


> looks like it's in post #29 too.
> My bad, I should have read the whole post.




LOL it happens..


----------



## manual

Three more payments and she is all mine.
JFFJ


----------



## 04ultra

manual said:


> Three more payments and she is all mine.
> JFFJ



The saw?? just kidding .. looks like you'll have fun like we do....


----------



## manual

04ultra said:


> The saw?? just kidding .. looks like you'll have fun like we do....



Thats whats it's all about.
Ride with Pride


----------



## Slyder

This is one of my old rides I miss the most.


----------



## Sethro

01,CR250R.It's really a fun bike but it hurts sometimes! wana buy it?


----------



## Lawn Masters

well, mine doesnt like me at all. it threw a rod through the case, and I'm lookin for another bike now. probably a Suzuki GS500F or a Honda CBR 600F1


----------



## hobby climber

No Pics yet but i just bought a 2000 KLR-650 dual-sport about a month ago. HC


----------



## TwoTurboVolvos

Here's my 10yr old sons KX 60. Little HELL on wheels I tell 'ya!
Ron


----------



## elmnut

02 night train 95"


----------



## johnha

How did I miss this thread? This is my 1984 Honda V65 Sabre, which I bought new.


----------



## BloomingtonMike

My Midnight Warrior - '05.


----------



## Lawn Masters

as soon as I sell my toyota, I'm planning a 98 Kawasaki EX500. all red, and it looks great. I'll get some pics as soon as I can.


----------



## HarleyScooter

Here's my 2005 Ultra with 27,000 miles. We are leaving in two weeks for Washington State to ride the coast line down to California. I'm looking forward to seeing some BIG timber.


----------



## asb151

HarleyScooter said:


> Here's my 2005 Ultra with 27,000 miles. We are leaving in two weeks for Washington State to ride the coast line down to California. I'm looking forward to seeing some BIG timber.



27,000 miles is a lot of riding in 2 years!! Grass doesn't grow under you.


----------



## MacDaddy

these are my toys


----------



## BloomingtonMike

MacDaddy said:


> these are my toys



Very sweet Yamaha!


----------



## zzrjohn

Ok, its not mine, but I have seen it.  

A 48 cylinder home brewed motorcycle..:jawdrop: and its road legal  




http://www.home.zonnet.nl/ruiter2432/48.wmv


----------



## MacDaddy

How about this


----------



## 04ultra

Billy Lane bike builder Hack does it again... 




http://dsc.discovery.com/fansites/bike/video/billy.html


----------



## Andy1234

No pics (didn't want any incriminating evidence), but I had a '89 GSX1100 in '93 when I was 17.....

Sold it for 2 reasons: 1.) Help pay for college. :angry2: 2.) Scared the $hi# out of myself one afternoon at 163 mph.  

Had a few dirtbikes since then, but I still want a rice-rocket back....:help: 

Andy


----------



## Lawn Masters

Heres my new rice rocket. 

its been dropped once, but for $800, and a little minor cleanup/tuneup work, who's complaining? the bike regularly sells for around $1500-3k or so in good shape.


----------



## Turner

My '06 HD Sportster 1200


----------



## woodbug

Here are my two project bikes. 2 1967, 305 Hondas. No big hurry just having fun puttering with them.


----------



## JamesTX

Lawn Masters said:


> Heres my new rice rocket.
> 
> its been dropped once, but for $800, and a little minor cleanup/tuneup work, who's complaining? the bike regularly sells for around $1500-3k or so in good shape.



I had one of those, but it was a 1988. I can't beleive they still make them, and they're still almost exactly the same as mine.

It was great fun and had enough power to make cross country trips, no problem.


----------



## twstm

*Gs 1150*

Here's my two wheeled Humvee....no chrome here...


----------



## Lawn Masters

That bike looks like something crazy. frontend really reminds me of a Buell XB12 with those headlights. cant wait to turn my 500 into a stuntbike though, then I plan on a CBR600 or an R6 to use for street use.


----------



## Hoosier

*Blunt...*

I built this years ago, it is now the wifes bike...







I ride a Shovel that I did up 2 winters ago...


----------



## gumneck

*Honda's*

It only took me 6 months to get back to this thread and post some pics. And the wife says I never finish nothin....go figure?


----------



## rb_in_va

gumneck said:


> It only took me 6 months to get back to this thread and post some pics. And the wife says I never finish nothin....go figure?



Some nice looking Hondas there. What year is that CR? I remember when CRs had metal tanks. Actually I never had a bike with a plastic tank.


----------



## gumneck

rb_in_va said:


> Some nice looking Hondas there. What year is that CR? I remember when CRs had metal tanks. Actually I never had a bike with a plastic tank.



Tks Rb,

1978 cr 250
1985 xl 600
1974 xr75

1977 cr 125 is in boxes on the right side of garage. Future project that I'll probably never get to. But I'm not giving up yet.


----------



## rb_in_va

gumneck said:


> Tks Rb,
> 
> 1978 cr 250
> 1985 xl 600
> 1974 xr75
> 
> 1977 cr 125 is in boxes on the right side of garage. Future project that I'll probably never get to. But I'm not giving up yet.



Sweet! Need a riding buddy?!?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## TimberMcPherson

I take it the XL600 didnt have the same problems as the 250's of the same year (double carb models had heads that cracked like eggshells) How do you keep them so mint?

Nice bikes, love that CR.


----------



## rb_in_va

gumneck,
I have some friends that set up a dirt bike track in their back yard. The neighbors don't like it much though. They live in a residential section.


----------



## gumneck

Most of my riding is done on a grape farm in the attached in NC. I'm not a mx'er, just a guy that likes to rip one every now and then. 

I dont have the xl licensed for the street. That just mainly gets ridden around the yard with my kids. They used to like the cr250 until I got the xl. The 250 is a little rough on their ears. 

I dont ride em hard. I dont ride em in the mud. I like to ride em on some dirt roads and every once in a while pop a wheely. That's as wild as I get, so maybe that keeps them clean and lookin good. 

Tks
Tom


----------



## rb_in_va

gumneck said:


> Most of my riding is done on a grape farm in the attached in NC. I'm not a mx'er, just a guy that likes to rip one every now and then.
> 
> I dont have the xl licensed for the street. That just mainly gets ridden around the yard with my kids. They used to like the cr250 until I got the xl. The 250 is a little rough on their ears.
> 
> I dont ride em hard. I dont ride em in the mud. I like to ride em on some dirt roads and every once in a while pop a wheely. That's as wild as I get, so maybe that keeps them clean and lookin good.



Sounds like fun. I would like to get an old mx bike myself. My dad had an opportunity to get my brother and I twin 1979 RM 125s when we were young. That would have been sweet!


----------



## gumneck

rb_in_va said:


> Sounds like fun. I would like to get an old mx bike myself. My dad had an opportunity to get my brother and I twin 1979 RM 125s when we were young. That would have been sweet!



Yes indeed. My passion for old MX's stems from my youth and what I didn't have(which was a working bike). So I just took the bull by the horns when I found the opportunity bought myself some youth back.


----------



## rb_in_va

gumneck said:


> Yes indeed. My passion for old MX's stems from my youth and what I didn't have(which was a working bike). So I just took the bull by the horns when I found the opportunity bought myself some youth back.



Well, I had a working bike. It was a Suzuki TS 125, an enduro bike sort of like an XL. My brother had a 74 Yamaha DT 125 that never, and I mean never ran. My Suzuki never let me down though. Good little bike, and it had a compression brake which was very useful. The bike is still at my parent's house in Montana. Should turn it into a go-kart.


----------



## Toddppm

This ones for sale if anybody is interested 2003 KX250


----------



## Toddppm

And current trail bike and new additions...


----------



## gumneck

Toddppm said:


> And current trail bike and new additions...




...me likey!!


----------



## rb_in_va

I keep telling my wife that I'm going to get my son a motorcycle in a few years (when he's 6-7). Hey, that's when my dad got me a bike (a Honda Z-50). Then she says "yeah, but you lived in Idaho!"

I would like to get an XR250 from the mid 80s. I just love that red, blue, and yellow, like this bike.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Hond...6QQihZ002QQcategoryZ50012QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## hamradio

I'd love an XR600, or an XL600R. Cool colors.

There were some killer deals on CR's on Craigslist. '88 with a pro circuit pipe, awesome shape, boyesen reeds, etc. $750. I bought a '84 Kawasaki KLR250 that has been the bottomless money pit. Cost me $250, put $400 or so into it. Had it running great today. The carb just pukes gas all over the place, cam cover (DOHC 4 valve) leaks oil (have to get bolts for it), exhaust leaks. Has radiator scoops (liquid cooled) off an '86, so the color scheme is super cool, in my opinion. White fenders, tanks, and headlight shroud, dark blue number plates, seat, and radiator scoops. Looks pretty dang cool. I want to change the fork boots out from black ones to blue ones. And I have handguards on it. Not street legal, at this time. I hope it will be by the end of the winter (title, mirrors, blinkers, fix the speedometer. 

Here's an ad of a KLR like mine-


----------



## hamradio

rb_in_va said:


> I keep telling my wife that I'm going to get my son a motorcycle in a few years (when he's 6-7). Hey, that's when my dad got me a bike (a Honda Z-50). Then she says "yeah, but you lived in Idaho!"
> 
> I would like to get an XR250 from the mid 80s. I just love that red, blue, and yellow, like this bike.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Hond...6QQihZ002QQcategoryZ50012QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Z50's are fun. I was messing around with a '96. Everytime I shifted it popped a wheelie (140-150 lb person on it). Also played with an XR80R that wouldn't run below half throttle (carb was very dirty). Let out the clutch, ride wheelies.


----------



## hamradio

Here's my '84 Kawasaki KLR250. Most of it is from an '86, head is off an '87. Liquid Cooled 4 stroke DOHC 4 valve 4 stroke. Redline is 9500 rpm.  Supposedly it is like 28 horsepower.  Got about $600 total into it; needs a new carb needle and seat.


----------



## spacemule

Well, I wound up buying this bike on Ebay last week. It cranks fine and has spark, but the carbs need gone through. Will know by next week if it was a good buy or not.


----------



## 04ultra

Long push from IL...to Arkansas if it dont run...


----------



## spacemule

04ultra said:


> Long push from IL...to Arkansas if it dont run...


Ah, it wasn't that bad. It was only about a 6 hour drive--nice fall weather besides. You pays your money and you take your chances. Now if I only hadn't gotten that damend ticket on the way back. . .:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 04ultra

spacemule said:


> Ah, it wasn't that bad. It was only about a 6 hour drive--nice fall weather besides. You pays your money and you take your chances. Now if I only hadn't gotten that damend ticket on the way back. . .:hmm3grin2orange:



Just ride safe there are alot of azz's out there... Glad it worked for ya..


----------



## l2edneck

*Check this frikkin thing out!!!!!!!!!!*












That is outta control


----------



## TeST911

^what is that...looks amazing


----------



## buzz sawyer

*Fuel Economy?*

Haven't owned a bike since my old Honda 305 Scrambler-years ago but I recently found this interesting approach to fuel economy.


----------



## hamradio

buzz sawyer said:


> Haven't owned a bike since my old Honda 305 Scrambler-years ago but I recently found this interesting approach to fuel economy.



CL305 scrambler? I wouldn't mind a classic old scrambler. They just look cool. For some reason, I just don't really like cruisers, but love classic Japanese bikes. It is so cool when some guy is driving around on some cool old bike, like a Honda CB350. I also love '80s dirtbikes. I'd like to find an old Can Am. That'd be cool.


----------



## buzz sawyer

hamradio said:


> CL305 scrambler? I wouldn't mind a classic old scrambler. They just look cool. For some reason, I just don't really like cruisers, but love classic Japanese bikes. It is so cool when some guy is driving around on some cool old bike, like a Honda CB350. I also love '80s dirtbikes. I'd like to find an old Can Am. That'd be cool.


That's it. They were a fun ride. Used to ride in shorts, sneakers and a helmet - no fear, never dumped it. My wife makes me stick to four wheels now. I guess as long as she lets me buy a saw now and then, that makes up for it.


----------



## hamradio

Well,
I'm seriously looking at buying riding clothes. Boots, chest protector, helmet (I only have a street helmet that I don't want to scratch up riding offroad), pants, jersey, etc. I normally ride in shorts and a T shirt. Sometimes in sandals (tough to shift). Wiped out a few too many times and got more scraped up than I should have, in shorts and a T shirt.


----------



## mwm

My BMW dual sport. Very heavy for off road, but you can still ride the trails as long as they're dry. Fine for the highway.


----------



## MAG58

*Chopper*

This has been my summer ride for the last 8 years, it's basic a old Honda 750 Four. It's rebuilt to long fork and hard tail Chopper whit adjustable triple tree, so i can get a really good handling, love to drive it. Been around to biker meeting, blues and rock festivals on it.


----------



## hamradio

Here's my new toy. Sold the old KLR for $260 and bought this for $700. It's an '84 Yamaha IT200 enduro. 6 speed, I think it's like 30 horsepower from an aircooled 200 2 stroke. DG pipe. It flies! Very fast, very light (about 205 lbs). You can see in some of the pics that I cleaned the pipe up. Tell me what you think of it. I know, the fenders are off (universal replacements).


----------



## STIHL-KID

*Like the oldies..........*

Just thought I'd throw a pic on here of my ol' 69' Triumph. 100% bone stock


----------



## MAG58

STIHL-KID said:


> Just thought I'd throw a pic on here of my ol' 69' Triumph. 100% bone stock



NICE


----------



## asb151

STIHL-KID said:


> Just thought I'd throw a pic on here of my ol' 69' Triumph. 100% bone stock



Looks great. My dad used to have a bunch of old Bonneville's when I was a kid. He also had a 1975 3 cylinder Trident. Bored and stroked to 900cc it was actually a fast bike in its day.

Now we both run Harleys.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## dieseldozer

This is my 02 Harley Ultra Classic. I gave it my own personal touch. I just love it!!


----------



## elmnut

02 night train 95" motor


----------



## Bremen

This is "Battle Damage" out for a stroll in Allegany State Park. 1100cc V-4


----------



## SmokinDodge

This is Zod, 2001 Suzuki Hayabusa. Dropped my buddy off at the dealer the day he picked it up. It's now got a little more chrome and boost than a stock bike. Oh and I think he lowered it a bit. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## TimberMcPherson

hamradio said:


> Here's my new toy. Sold the old KLR for $260 and bought this for $700. It's an '84 Yamaha IT200 enduro. 6 speed, I think it's like 30 horsepower from an aircooled 200 2 stroke. DG pipe. It flies! Very fast, very light (about 205 lbs). You can see in some of the pics that I cleaned the pipe up. Tell me what you think of it. I know, the fenders are off (universal replacements).



Thats a MINT IT, best I have seen in a long time. Watch the plastic sidecover on the exhaust side, very few it200's I knew still had them, they seem to leave somehow. I think the keyway on the magnetos used to be the killer of many of them, I cant remember, might be worth looking it up. Nice Bike!


----------



## MillinginOz

this is what I've been pumping around Australia for the past 15 years since I restored it a 1942 741-B Indian Army Scout still riding it and road registered these photos are of it when I first restored it in 1992 cheers MillinginOz


----------



## Toddppm

I'd vote that one- coolest bike on this thread yet! Nice!


----------



## stihl025

2000 Sporty


----------



## ford832

Here's mine.2005 Husaberg FE550.Fun,fun


----------



## Dwayne Ferguson

*88 GPX600r*

My new project bike and my son


----------



## XJWoody

*Baby Ninja 250*






After a 14 year break from riding, I picked this up last summer to use as 'cheap' commuter toy. I began amassing parts, and recently went through the forks, upgraded the rear shock, s/s brake lines & grabby pads, Metzeler tires, etc... It went from handling 'OK' to nearly excellent. Luckily there aren't a whole lot of other mods that can be done to these bikes without slinging buckets of dollars at an engine builder ...mainly just a 2:1 pipe, pod filters, and rejetting the carbs...and the 'gain' from those parts is more from weight loss than from a HP boost.

Mine is a 2004 model, but these are essentially unchanged since 1989, so spare parts are cheap & easy to get. Once I get this one where I want it, I might pick up another one and set it up pretty much identically, but strip the lights & street junk off to use for 'track days.'

Other bikes I've had over the years:

1974 Honda XR75
1976 KTM/Penton 400 Enduro
1976 Can-Am 175 Qualifier (1st bike with a street tag & insurance)
1982 Kawi KZ-1000J
1985 KTM 350 MXC (1st "new" bike)
1987 Harley 1100 Sportster (2nd "new" bike)
1973 Harley 1000 Sportster rigid-frame 'chopper'


----------



## osb_mail

*Here is my bike.*

2003 shadow ACE


----------



## zzrcanuck

my bike! kawasaki zzr600 (if I attached the picture right  )


----------



## zzrcanuck

Guess not,oops!


----------



## zzrcanuck

another attempt


----------



## 04ultra

How's this.....

.


----------



## zzrcanuck

04ultra said:


> How's this.....
> 
> .



That's how it shoulda been but I'm too dumb to figure out this overly complex forum software :help: 
Thanks ultra !!


----------



## rb_in_va

zzrcanuck said:


> another attempt



Do you have snow chains for that bike? Also is that a dent in the tank?


----------



## zzrcanuck

rb_in_va said:


> Do you have snow chains for that bike? Also is that a dent in the tank?



No chains,I just tried it out a couple times in the snow and,well,it sucks !!
The tank's not dented,it's formed like that to make more room for the handlebars to move back and forth.


----------



## 04ultra

zzrcanuck said:


> No chains,I just tried it out a couple times in the snow and,well,it sucks !!
> The tank's not dented,it's formed like that to make more room for the handlebars to move back and forth.





You had to be mighty carefull to get it out there for the picture.....  


,


----------



## zzrcanuck

I rode it about a mile on the snow but all in first gear using my feet as training wheels :biggrinbounce2: 
I need some studded tires!!


----------



## MNClimber

Heres my 03 Buell XB9s. Can't wait for the salt to get off the roads.


----------



## Treeman587

My Suzuki. What you have here is a LT-R450 with Pro-Design intake, Dasa Exhaust, and my Cross Country setup on it


----------



## berryman70

*!977 HD superglide/Lowrider*

I've owned this bike since 1979, repainted it & freshend it up a few times, the last time 3 years ago. I do all my own work including the painting. It's house of color silver & blue base coat/clear coat with added metalic, the flames & striping are hoc color change paint.


----------



## gavin

lots of nice bikes on here


----------



## Paul61

MNClimber said:


> Heres my 03 Buell XB9s. Can't wait for the salt to get off the roads.



Nice bike MN...........I'd hate ta think that it was on the repo man's trailer in that last pic.??


----------



## ktm250rider

Yours truly, in action.

http://www.photoreflect.com/scripts/prsm.dll?eventorder?photo=032E006Z020060&start=0&album=0&adjust=-1


----------



## STIHL-KID

*Something different..........*

Just thought I'd post a picture of a really neat Triumph I saw last year at a local car show. This triumph is a Thunderbird 650 twin (early 1960's model). I own a vintage Triumph (posted earlier on this thread) and have a special interest for them. They are truely rare classics that are not often seen. opcorn:


----------



## dakota_dj

Here is my 2005 XL1200C Harley Davidson.
View attachment 50848


View attachment 50849


----------



## Jumper

Just bought a 2007 Harley-Davidson Sportster XL1200C (Custom). Similar to the one immediately above.


----------



## Jumper

Jumper said:


> Just bought a 2007 Harley-Davidson Sportster XL1200C (Custom). Similar to the one immediately above.



From another site, like this one...


----------



## TwoTurboVolvos

*My 15 year old F2*

Here's my IMMACULATE '92 CBR600 F2...Only 17k on the clock!


----------



## woodchux

my new baby


----------



## lxt

STIHL-KID said:


> Just thought I'd post a picture of a really neat Triumph I saw last year at a local car show. This triumph is a Thunderbird 650 twin (early 1960's model). I own a vintage Triumph (posted earlier on this thread) and have a special interest for them. They are truely rare classics that are not often seen. opcorn:



Is that a pre-unit? 650cc abuddy of mine has a 54 pre-unit been in the process of restoring for about 5-6yrs

as for me Ive had a few;honda cb350, 74 kawasaki h2750, many dirt bikes, 75 harley sportster built to high heaven!!(nitrous fitted) all my buddies kinda gave up ridin so I sold my sporty, always hit vintage days in mid-ohio great event!! currently thinking about the new V-max.........

LXT.........................


----------



## dshackle3




----------



## sperho

My current bike. Somewhere in western North Carolina:






Two years ago when I had the cases off...


----------



## safeT1st

*Old Ironhead*

This classic has been my ride for 23 years . Built it from the ground up twice , no two parts left together .


----------



## 04ultra

Here ya go safeT1st ..............Nice scoot ....




.


----------



## safeT1st

*Thanks*

Appreciate you posting them properly . How is that done ?


----------



## TwoTurboVolvos

^^^^^Very sweet bike!
RB


----------



## safeT1st

*Many hours*

Appreciate your comment . Thinking back I remember the countless hrs spent hand polishing all the aluminum . So much better than chrome . I entered it in 3 shows and won them all for it's class . I stroked it to 1200 cc (72 cubes ) with a 42 mm Mikuni . You better believe this bike is fast and so easy to throw around .


----------



## underwor

I have a 1975 Yamaha RD125, 2100 actual miles, very good running condition, one small dent in the tank and rt front turn signal missing, that I picked up at an auction last winter. It had been shedded it's whole life, seat and paint is all good. I would like to get another project to clean up and get running this year, but must sell this first. If you know of a collector who might be interested, let me know. Thanks


----------



## TimberMcPherson

The RD series were great bikes, alot of my mates had 250 and 350 rd's. Good luck whith the sale.


----------



## Steve128

*Outstanding*



underwor said:


> I have a 1975 Yamaha RD125, 2100 actual miles, very good running condition, one small dent in the tank and rt front turn signal missing, that I picked up at an auction last winter. It had been shedded it's whole life, seat and paint is all good. I would like to get another project to clean up and get running this year, but must sell this first. If you know of a collector who might be interested, let me know. Thanks



Thank you for the great pics. VERY nice bike. Love those two strokes.


----------



## Jumper

2007 Sportster. Put it away for the winter today.


----------



## starter

Here is my baby, Pearl, she is a venerable old gal (not too old), 1990 FLSTC with the C stuff removed and a cam, carb, pipe combo put on at about 20,000k. She now has about 55,000k and runs well, but daddy is thinking about an Electraglide...

So far I've had to:
-rebuild the tranny (errant piece of shifter pawl spring entered gears and stripped a bunch of teeth in the middle of a first gear burnout); and
-replace the alternator rotor (the factory one was loose on the splines and so I had a buddy machine a custom hub which I hand fitted to the splines cuz we didn't have the exact specs on them, then when the set screws used to join the hub to old rotor broke apart a new extra thick rotor after market one was put in).


----------



## (WLL)

*here is some of my bikes*

these r my family friends


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Don't have any pics yet but I opted for a 2004 Yamaha RoadStar 1700cc.


----------



## woodchux

This one was posted on AS somewhere


----------



## arborterra

Don't you hate it when good times go bad ? I hit a KIA broadside at 65 mph with Davey, totaled the KIA, oops.


----------



## (WLL)

*2 of my closest friends*

86 280r and 86 350x


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

86 280r and 86 350x

Sent ya some rep for the trikes can't believe how clean they are!
I've got an 85 TRI-Z myself but it ain't purdy!!


----------



## (WLL)

2 85's ytz310 6sp tri-z & kxt285 flat tracker


----------



## TheKid

*got this in trade for pruning work (it's in the back of the truck)*


----------



## TheKid

well, i don't know how to post a picture OR a video. guess i'll stick to cutting trees and making my boots stink.


----------



## 04ultra

This work for ya...



.


----------



## gregz

Z power


----------



## TheKid

thanks o4ultra!


----------



## DOOLEY

MY CUSTOM AND MT 70 CUDA


----------



## Toddppm

Niiiiiice! Who built that bike? I don't usually like customs too much but that one is sharp, nice thick frame tubes has a good proportional look to it. Color is right on too.


----------



## DOOLEY

ROCKY MOUNTAIN CHOPPERS BUILT IT 124NCH S&S ITS SICK


----------



## super3

*82 LoRider*

Bought it new,done all mods myself.


----------



## berryman70

super3 said:


> Bought it new,done all mods myself.


NICE JOB!!


----------



## chuffy

*my ride*

View attachment 65100


View attachment 65101


View attachment 65102


View attachment 65103


----------



## Steve128

*Unique*



chuffy said:


> View attachment 65100
> 
> 
> View attachment 65101
> 
> 
> View attachment 65102
> 
> 
> View attachment 65103



Did you build it yourself?


----------



## super3

chuffy said:


> View attachment 65100
> 
> 
> View attachment 65101
> 
> 
> View attachment 65102
> 
> 
> View attachment 65103



I imagine that scoots pretty good huh?


----------



## super3

asb151 said:


> It's great to have the HD back on the road.



NICE ride,I love the sound of drag pipes!


----------



## super3

elmnut said:


> 02 night train 95"



PICS!!!


----------



## JeffL

Heres the bike, relegated to pretty much track riding now. And yes, I can even ride it too!  







New Hampshire International Speedway; onboard video with me!
http://media.putfile.com/Tonystrackdayscom---July-12-2007---Chasing-Tony


----------



## super3

berryman70 said:


> NICE JOB!!



Thanks Still has a few original chrome pieces,all but bottom end of motor& trans has been altered.


----------



## Steve128

JeffL said:


> Heres the bike, relegated to pretty much track riding now. And yes, I can even ride it too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Hampshire International Speedway; onboard video with me!
> http://media.putfile.com/Tonystrackdayscom---July-12-2007---Chasing-Tony



Yes, you can Ride!


----------



## super3

*Thanks for the bullitt*

Hey thanks Ultra, yers is a lot more comfy to ride than mine

My Dad had a 75th aniversary Glyde,I rode it more than I did mine.


----------



## woodchuck361

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=65127&stc=1&d=1203223512
bike1.jpg


----------



## chuffy

Steve128 said:


> Did you build it yourself?



No Steve i bought it built but i have made a good few changes since i bought it,the lastest being a pair of 275/50/13 wheels and tyres thats 10inchs wide looks cool View attachment 65131


View attachment 65132
or will do when i finished fabricating the new mudgaurds


----------



## SnaykeByte

*'07 M109*

Here's my M109R..........


----------



## kevlar

Here is my 93 cbr900rr


----------



## t613

*Harley motocrosser*

Here's a pic of my buddies perfectly restored Harley motocrosser. I believe it's a 1976.? Thought you may enjoy it. Tim


----------



## wood4heat

Here are a few pics from my younger, more foolish, childless days...


----------



## Wakey

2005 Yammy FZ6


----------



## Ted J

Here's mine:
2005 Suzuki Hayabusa Ltd Edition opcorn:


----------



## belgian

Ha, I could not resist buying an oldtimer bike over the weekend from I guy a purchased an old collector saw earlier...

It' a Zundapp 250S Trophy from 1960, two stroke single piston, 250 cc, better known in the US as the Super Sabre.

some parts missing and a lot of restoration paint work , but I love the bike ....


----------



## cjk

My girls...

2000 BMW R1100RT






2007 Honda VFR800


----------



## stihl sawing

Here's my two First one is a 2005 kawasaki nomad and the second one is a 1984 goldwing.


----------



## XJWoody

*Here's mine*

2004 Ninja 250 with my granddaughters Amber & Emily:


----------



## mantis

'01 Vl 800


----------



## TimberMcPherson

Sweet rides gentlemen, between using saws and bikes, your combined life expectancy is in the single figures.


----------



## Ted J

TimberMcPherson said:


> Sweet rides gentlemen, between using saws and bikes, your combined life expectancy is in the single figures.



AHHHHHH.... Jealousy rears it's ugly head  :jester: :taped:


----------



## stihl sawing

Ted J said:


> AHHHHHH.... Jealousy rears it's ugly head  :jester: :taped:


 You gotta die of something, Might as well be doing what ya like to do.


----------



## (WLL)

*atc's*

here is a few more three wheeled death traps


----------



## kkesler

TimberMcPherson said:


> Sweet rides gentlemen, between using saws and bikes, your combined life expectancy is in the single figures.



Only have one life to live, may as well live it.


----------



## oldirty

stihlatit said:


> She's not much but she is paid for. :rockn:




lol. that thing is sick!


----------



## stihl sawing

oldirty said:


> lol. that thing is sick!


Well dang, When did chevy start making motorcycles.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## joecool85

My first "bike" - 1981 Honda Express NC50 (For sale right now: $200)







And the one I'm working on now - 1982 Yamaha XS400S Heritage Special






And yes, that is a 19" front alloy off an XS650 - custom


----------



## stihl sawing

(WLL) said:


> here is a few more three wheeled death traps


Rode one of them 250 trikes a long time ago and it scared the crap outta me, Those things are wicked fast.


----------



## (WLL)

joecool85 said:


> My first "bike" - 1981 Honda Express NC50 (For sale right now: $200)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the one I'm working on now - 1982 Yamaha XS400S Heritage Special
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, that is a 19" front alloy off an XS650 - custom


id buy the scooter if you were close to me. 200.00 bucks is a damd good deal


----------



## joecool85

(WLL) said:


> id buy the scooter if you were close to me. 200.00 bucks is a damd good deal



It is a good deal, but thats all I need out of it to break even on what I have into it. It does need a battery (runs with the old one, but the lights dim when you are idling), and it needs a new petcock, it leaks some gas while sitting. Also, I removed the oil pump so you have to mix gas for it. I run 32:1 in it, but I'm sure it'd be fine on Stihl Ultra at 50:1  

The good news about it is that it only has a little over 2000 miles on it, the tires only have 50-60 miles on them (I replaced them late last fall), I did a 12v headlight bulb conversion so you can run a standard automotive brake light bulb as a headlight instead of the $60 honda sealed unit, at 2000 miles I decarbonized the engine and muffler and did an oil change in the tranny. It also comes with a bike lock and a complete honda repair manual printed from a PDF file, enclosed in a 3 ring binder. Starts first kick most every time and goes 28-30mph on a level surface. 

It could be made to go faster with some higher compression (it runs 7.3:1 now), port job, open up the muffler and run a bigger carb...

**edit**
Also, I could ship it for less than $200 (so $400 total). There is already an AS user asking about purchasing it and shipping it out to Tulsa.


----------



## (WLL)

*the nicest off road trike ever*

this is a brand new completely custom 3 wheeler with the new 08 honda 450r motor. my buddy bilt this in 6 months and is still being finished up. he has put over $20 grand in her and tons of hours


----------



## RDT

Those are all nice looking trikes Will. They were all faster than :censored: 
I bet the 450r trike is going to be one crazy ride .


----------



## stihl sawing

(WLL) said:


> this is a brand new completely custom 3 wheeler with the new 08 honda 450r motor. my buddy bilt this in 6 months and is still being finished up. he has put over $20 grand in her and tons of hours


I don't see how you could even keep the front wheel on the ground.


----------



## Steve128

*Three Wheeler*



(WLL) said:


> this is a brand new completely custom 3 wheeler with the new 08 honda 450r motor. my buddy bilt this in 6 months and is still being finished up. he has put over $20 grand in her and tons of hours



Your friend has made a work of art. Very impressive.


----------



## (WLL)

*here is a few of my everyday riders*





[/IMG][/IMG][/IMG]there are others , i just dont ride them too often


----------



## glenn31792

Over the years I have only kept one motorcycle for more than a few
years. This one's an 88.


----------



## stihl sawing

glenn31792 said:


> Over the years I have only kept one motorcycle for more than a few
> years. This one's an 88.


ducati's are sweet bikes.


----------



## stihl sawing

(WLL) said:


> [/IMG][/IMG][/IMG]there are others , i just dont ride them too often


You got a lot of toys. I'm jeolous.LOL


----------



## TimberMcPherson

glenn31792 said:


> Over the years I have only kept one motorcycle for more than a few
> years. This one's an 88.



The Paso, I have gone head to head with a few of those over the years. Like most dukes they can sing a sweet tune.

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=ukAhlxl4hmM

I posted this elsewhere but because its a bike thing, you guys might like it


----------



## Brian S

Here's mine, an 04 Kawi vn800. Not the coolest ride ever but is is reliable and loud.

Here is what it looked like the day I brought it home, pretty dorky!





I fixed it up with an intake, rejett, new seat, blinkers etc.


----------



## (WLL)

Brian S said:


> Here's mine, an 04 Kawi vn800. Not the coolest ride ever but is is reliable and loud.
> 
> Here is what it looked like the day I brought it home, pretty dorky!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fixed it up with an intake, rejett, new seat, blinkers etc.


you would think that they would of used disc brakes in the rear of your bike. i find that strange with a bike so new.


----------



## stihl sawing

That's a nice bike Brian. Those 800's are wanted by a lot of people. They were one of the best lookin bikes kawa has ever made.


----------



## Brian S

(WLL) said:


> you would think that they would of used disc brakes in the rear of your bike. i find that strange with a bike so new.




It's a tradeoff for a bike at this low price point, some of the other Jap bikes in the 800cc class do come with disc rear brakes. I felt the Kawi had the most to offer though for the money based on its other strengths.

The brakes are however this bike achiellies heel. It REALLY NEEDS bigger front brakes. A mechanical drum is fine for the rear but it does not give a whole lot of warning before it locks up.


----------



## Brian S

stihl sawing said:


> That's a nice bike Brian. Those 800's are wanted by a lot of people. They were one of the best lookin bikes kawa has ever made.




Thanks!

I guess I didn't know that, people really want these? I bought mine new but cheap right out of its shipping crate. The dealer came about 1K off because the bike had been in its crate outside for almost a year. I do see a ton of the classic or "B" models around town but that style didn't appeal to me at the time I was buying mine.

It does have a fantastic drivetrain. Mine has never been on a dyno but the combo of jets and velocity stack type intake + pipes should be about 70hp at the tire. It lost some low end grunt with the mods I did but it absolutly flies down the highway. It will peg the speedo at 125 but it runs into the 8k rpm limit around that speed. In its present form it spanks stock 883 sportys, and is about equivilant to 1200 sportys and stock big twins for down and dirty stoplight racing. It dosen't have as strong of a torque curve as the Harleys though so you have to keep it wound up pretty tight to keep up but it will pull away if you keep the engine speed up.


----------



## dave76

My 1990 Harley-Davidson Sportster 1200, last of the chain drives and 4 speed trans.


----------



## stihl sawing

Nice harley and a nice yamaha quad you got.


----------



## dave76

stihl sawing said:


> Nice harley and a nice yamaha quad you got.



The red one in the backround is the old 87 I got. The other is an 02 and the one under the cover is my wifes honda recon 250.


----------



## Toddppm

My newest project. I haven't had a street bike in about 13-14 years, last one was a 1984? Nighthwak 700S.
This is a 1991 Nighthawk 750 I found on craigslist for $450. Owner wasn't too nice to it, looks better in the pics than it is but not too bad. Only has 4900 miles on it but one of the plug threads was stripped so he parked it at least 3 years ago and didn't do a thing to it except leave it in the weather most of the time. 
Got the carbs out and cleaned them up, have to pull the head to fix the plug, He threaded the plug in there crossways all the way in and left it, it still leaked and looks like the top of the piston is rusty , hopefully not into the crankcase. Will take some work but I was looking for a project bike anyway, would like to turn it into a street tracker but I'll see how it runs first...


----------



## stihl sawing

Too bad about the plug as the bike looks pretty good from the pics. You should be able to fix it up for little or nothing if you do the work yourself. For 450 dollars you'll have a nice bike.


----------



## Scooterbum

*Some Old School Paint*


----------



## joecool85

Toddppm said:


> My newest project. I haven't had a street bike in about 13-14 years, last one was a 1984? Nighthwak 700S.
> This is a 1991 Nighthawk 750 I found on craigslist for $450. Owner wasn't too nice to it, looks better in the pics than it is but not too bad. Only has 4900 miles on it but one of the plug threads was stripped so he parked it at least 3 years ago and didn't do a thing to it except leave it in the weather most of the time.
> Got the carbs out and cleaned them up, have to pull the head to fix the plug, He threaded the plug in there crossways all the way in and left it, it still leaked and looks like the top of the piston is rusty , hopefully not into the crankcase. Will take some work but I was looking for a project bike anyway, would like to turn it into a street tracker but I'll see how it runs first...



Sweet, those CB750SC's are pretty quick for what they are, I've always loved them. Post more pics after you get it all fixed up


----------



## stihl sawing

Scooterbum said:


>


That one will be an easy spotter going down the road. Good paint job though.


----------



## Wicked500R

*It's all about the "H" !!*

My 2000 WR360 Streeterized...lol :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## panhead9

*Servicar Photos*

Heres some of a servicar i am redoing and the last one is my favorite ride of all  

sorry cant get pict to go on


----------



## Fastcast

Not mine but here's a few I recently completed, with custom paint jobs. These have been cleared and wet sanded, then graphics painted on and now just waiting for the final clear coating.


----------



## stihl sawing

Sweet, Your really good. Good lookin paint jobs.


----------



## Fastcast

stihl sawing said:


> Sweet, Your really good. Good lookin paint jobs.



Thanks SS....


----------



## Tazman1602

My 2002 Yamaha Road Star. HC pistons, speedstar roller cams, Mikuni 42HSR and more mods than I can list. 83HP @ 102 lbs. torque at the rear wheel on my Dayton Dyno I have at home. 

......Got a 108 C.I. Big Bore kit sitting in the box at home just BEGGING for me to install it this winter. I call her "Shake, Rattle, and RUN"...............

.........and I wonder why I have to mod every stinkin chainsaw I own....


----------



## Tazman1602

My 2002 Yamaha Road Star. HC pistons, speedstar roller cams, Mikuni 42HSR and more mods than I can list. 83HP @ 102 lbs. torque at the rear wheel on my Dayton Dyno I have at home. 

......Got a 108 C.I. Big Bore kit sitting in the box at home just BEGGING for me to install it this winter. I call her "Shake, Rattle, and RUN"...............

.........and I wonder why I have to mod every stinkin chainsaw I own....

EDIT -- OK, broke down and got photobucket, here's an embedded pic......


----------



## Fastcast

Sweet!


----------



## stihl sawing

Very nice.


----------



## glenn31792

Nice 3 cyl suzuki
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-JIkjqQuaM


----------



## RAS323

A week old Kawasaki Versys 






Five year old ATK 500


----------



## stihl sawing

Them versys are some awesome machines. A good lookin pair of bikes you got there.


----------



## epicklein22

1973 Bultaco Alpina 250.


----------



## Tazman1602

epicklein22 said:


> 1973 Bultaco Alpina 250.



Holy Carp! I had a '73 Sherpa-T but always wanted an Alpina! NICE Bike!


----------



## Brian S

My dad just bought this on Saturday. Since he hasn't ridden anything in 20 years I got to ride it home from the dealership for him, about 25 miles. I'm not a big Harley fan but they got a lot of stuff right with this new model. The fuel injection is really cool, crank it up and it's ready to go in 5 seconds. We rode out together for a beer on Sunday, it was very cool.


----------



## Fastcast

Looks great!....It appears they've fattened them Sportsters up a bit......


----------



## stihl sawing

Good lookin harley, Lots of fun ahead for him.


----------



## joecool85

That 1200 Sportster looks like how I want to do up a Honda VLX, I love those bars.


----------



## epicklein22

Tazman1602 said:


> Holy Carp! I had a '73 Sherpa-T but always wanted an Alpina! NICE Bike!



The only difference is the gearing....in the earlier models. My flywheel is soo heavy. I also had a 75 alpina and it had a smaller flywheel and was faster...


----------



## epicklein22

Brian S said:


> My dad just bought this on Saturday. Since he hasn't ridden anything in 20 years I got to ride it home from the dealership for him, about 25 miles. I'm not a big Harley fan but they got a lot of stuff right with this new model. The fuel injection is really cool, crank it up and it's ready to go in 5 seconds. We rode out together for a beer on Sunday, it was very cool.




Nice...one of the best sportsters I have ever seen. I have dreams of a v-rod some day.


----------



## mcinfantry

2008 husqvarna te610


----------



## stihl sawing

Nice bike, looks like it's raining, Neat pic of you and the bike. ya got the right color of saw too. lol


----------



## mcinfantry

lol, thats tuesday, the day after gustav. 1.4 million people without power. my parish (county) was 98% powerless, ascension parish 100%, east baton rouge 90% (160,000 customers or meters)..... i had to drive in the wind/rain for almost 2 hours to get to my 79 year old dads and open his garage so he could get to dialysis and he had already missed a day.... the trip usually takes 35 minutes... i threw the ms310 on the back and ended up helping cut people out.....

baton rouge still has 40,000 customers without power..... they should have it back by sept 24th!

i sold the saw to a friend who is a cop, since its was a little unweildy on the interstate! i picked up a 16" husky 346xp


----------



## treevet




----------



## treevet




----------



## epicklein22




----------



## glenn31792

Sadly this one is titled “The One That Got Away”. Wish I had it back.
Nothing caused Adrenalin to pump like that thing. :jawdrop:


----------



## treevet

All beautiful bikes, but would love to hear the story of # 11.


----------



## treevet

On my bike above you can see a little damage in the right headlight bowel. Last fall I was going down a country road at about 60 mph (just slowed from 85), it was pitch black out and out of the side of the road a deer (long legged rat) jumped right in front of me. No time to hit the brakes so I put a treeman's grip on the handlebar stuck my right knee up in the air and kneed the fjuker in the side. He went right over the bike and tore my ignition and headlights right off. I did not go down but was in a serious shimmy in the pitch black without lights or engine running. 

Guy at cycle shop didn't believe me when I called but when he saw the blood and chunks of flesh stuck in the bike he did. It was a religious experience. Damage was around 3k.


----------



## Toddppm

What kind of bike is that Treevet? I don't even like driving the truck around here at night with the number of long legged rats running around, couldn't imagine hitting one on a bike.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## treevet

Toddppm said:


> What kind of bike is that Treevet? I don't even like driving the truck around here at night with the number of long legged rats running around, couldn't imagine hitting one on a bike.:greenchainsaw:



It is an 05 Triumph 1050 Speed Triple Todd.


----------



## epicklein22

That Triumph is BA. A great legacy. I bet that thing sounds good too.


----------



## stihl sawing

I would love to have a Triumph America or a Speedmaster.


----------



## treevet

epicklein22 said:


> That Triumph is BA. A great legacy. I bet that thing sounds good too.



Yeah epicklein they sound nice being a triple


----------



## treevet

stihl sawing said:


> I would love to have a Triumph America or a Speedmaster.



I don't want to sound like a salesman, stihl sawing, but they are real affordable and I've got a lot of friends with them and no probs.

I have had 3 engines; 98 Thunderbird Sport 885 that I had modded to get another 20 hp, an 01 955 speed triple, and this one.

That Bonneville series is real nice you are talking about. I'd get one if I had the room.


----------



## stihl sawing

I had a 71 bonny years ago, Wish i still had it. That america is a good lookin machine. If the nomad ever gets sold there may be one in the garage. Can't afford one right now.


----------



## treevet

stihl sawing said:


> I had a 71 bonny years ago, Wish i still had it. That america is a good lookin machine. If the nomad ever gets sold there may be one in the garage. Can't afford one right now.



I had a 71 Bonny too. Tank color gold, put a 750 speed kit, loud pipes, and a solo seat on it. Spewed oil all over the place. Loved it to death.


----------



## powerADDICT

*1974 Yamaha RD350*

Had it for a year now, sat in a shed for fifteen years before I put it on the road for the guy a few years ago (on his bill, sweet I got paid to do all the work then I bought it!) and I've done a couple thigs to it since. I am not a fan of the looks of the clubman bars but boy did the handling improve!!! Sorry for the pics in the shed but it's snowing!


----------



## epicklein22

powerADDICT said:


> Had it for a year now, sat in a shed for fifteen years before I put it on the road for the guy a few years ago (on his bill, sweet I got paid to do all the work then I bought it!) and I've done a couple thigs to it since. I am not a fan of the looks of the clubman bars but boy did the handling improve!!! Sorry for the pics in the shed but it's snowing!



Sweet bike, looks like a good find. Should run right with my cb400. The rd400 is a lot quicker. I am gonna get a 2-stroke street bike someday, hopefully it is an H1, H2, RD400 or Bultaco Metrella.


----------



## treevet

I had a 1971 Suzuki T500 Titan 2 stroke about 10 years ago. Looked like an old Bonne but it screamed and was nicknamed the Suzuki Screamer. Lot of fun as all bikes. Guy gave it to me out of his barn and I rehabbed it.


----------



## epicklein22

New seat on my cb400f and a pic of my xr200. I still need to mock up a cover for the rear brake/turn signal light wires. I plan on getting a smaller muffler too. Besides that, I just plan on riding these bikes till I find a Duc.


----------



## mcinfantry

painted it........


----------



## rebel3.0

I ride a 1988 cbr600 hurricaine. Ive had her for two years now. Shes a old bike but Im haven fun and not making payments on it


----------



## (WLL)

mcinfantry said:


> painted it........


 im diggin the bike dude


----------



## (WLL)

here is my sons new blue yami bike, his first bike is the black one. with a pic of my kids on the yellow



[/IMG][/IMG][/IMG] z


----------



## Tazman1602

epicklein22 said:


> New seat on my cb400f and a pic of my xr200. I still need to mock up a cover for the rear brake/turn signal light wires. I plan on getting a smaller muffler too. Besides that, I just plan on riding these bikes till I find a Duc.



DUDE that CB400 is ROCKING! I've got two old Hondas, a CB750K 1979 vintage and a '76 CB360. Love to ride them both!


----------



## Tazman1602

glenn31792 said:


> Sadly this one is titled “The One That Got Away”. Wish I had it back.
> Nothing caused Adrenalin to pump like that thing. :jawdrop:



Dude tell me that ain't a TZ750 "Death Wobble" machine. If it is I can remember about 115 those things would get flex in the frame and start the "death wobble" and if you could hang on until you got down to a speed you could bail out safely on you were LUCKY.

Dang were they fast though!


----------



## bigbadbob

My 'Bike in a box' Honda. Bought it two weeks ago dead.
It did get it running but it needed a head gasket.
I need one more gasket and an engine rebuild is complete.
1979 14,000 kms.
I have a 1981 XL500 on its way here.
Couple of bikes for the cabin.


----------



## custom8726

mcinfantry said:


> painted it........



Nice bike!! I love the motard bikes.


----------



## custom8726

Heres a couple of mine!! 

http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/gg33/custom8726/softail2.jpg

http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/gg33/custom8726/002.jpg

http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/gg33/custom8726/wr450.jpg

http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/gg33/custom8726/D-MAXtoys.jpg

Custom softail built by me, 929 CBR, WR-450, YZ-F-450...


----------



## olive_oil

This was actually Scootr's bike{my friend & foe} 





But it was a great bar hopper, for sure & when I was shotgun, riding home in the cold, I'd pinch his tush to go faster ... thats when it looked like this




then I'd close my eyes imagine I was on a Vincent 
All sarcasism aside that mod~ed little HD had some nice torq :jawdrop: way too fun !


----------



## wood4heat

Ok not a "motorcylce" but a bike none the less. And I thought you all would enjoy the pic. This was a race I did at the Washougal MX Park New Years Day. Anyone remember the Blackwater 100? Many sections of the course would have done the Blackwater proud!


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069

here's one i found on the web, not mine i used to own a 89 yamaha fzr750 and a 93 cr250 and 125r. this bike is kewl.


----------



## epicklein22

New project here!!! CB400f Rat Rod. Got it off CL for 250. No title though. PM if you have a lead on one. Runs pretty good, still getting the kinks worked out. As we stand here in the picture, I still need a muffler, battery(stole the one from my good cb400f), exhaust wrap, and turn signals. 










New cafe seat and muffler. Pretty much done modding this one. I really like how it looks.


----------



## Rookie1

Cool looking bikes Andy. I like the rat rod.


----------



## treevet

Man, I wanna ride just lookin at those bikes. When's spring?:help:


----------



## stihl sawing

treevet said:


> Man, I wanna ride just lookin at those bikes. When's spring?:help:


Why wait till spring, I ride year round.


----------



## Rookie1

stihl sawing said:


> Why wait till spring, I ride year round.



Do you get snow there? I think the snow and salt they put on the roads deters alot of bike riders in these here northern parts.


----------



## stihl sawing

Rookie1 said:


> Do you get snow there? I think the snow and salt they put on the roads deters alot of bike riders in these here northern parts.


No not really, I can see where you guys would have to park them in the winter. Especially this year as everybody is getting a lot of snow except us. Rode to work this morning 30 miles and it was 35 degrees. It gets in the teens and it will probably get parked too.lol I have rode many times at 20 or below and as a kid in the snow delivering papers.


----------



## treevet

stihl sawing said:


> Why wait till spring, I ride year round.



We got snow and wet streets now. I draw the line at about 20 degrees F. 

Ain't nobody riding around here now. I am the most likely to be seen on a cold day in this town.

What kind of ride you got Stihl sawing? I ckd back a few pages but no luck. Got a post number?


----------



## stihl sawing

treevet said:


> We got snow and wet streets now. I draw the line at about 20 degrees F.
> 
> Ain't nobody riding around here now. I am the most likely to be seen on a cold day in this town.


Well the snow would do it for me, I'm too old to be hiitin the pavement because of ice.


----------



## treevet

stihl sawing said:


> Well the snow would do it for me, I'm too old to be hiitin the pavement because of ice.



What do you ride stihlman? 

I hit a deer at about 60 last spring but did not go down. I hear you on the no fall mentality.


----------



## stihl sawing

treevet said:


> What do you ride stihlman?
> 
> I hit a deer at about 60 last spring but did not go down. I hear you on the no fall mentality.


Here ya go.

2005 kawasaki nomad







!984 aspencade goldwing


----------



## grandpatractor

Here's some pics of mine, it's an o8 Suzuki C109RT


----------



## treevet

Very handsome touring bikes. Esp like the old Wing. I see why you can ride in any weather. I am all nekked out there. 

Any ride is a great ride.


----------



## stihl sawing

treevet said:


> Very handsome touring bikes. Esp like the old Wing. I see why you can ride in any weather. I am all nekked out there.
> 
> Any ride is a great ride.


Thanks, I have a set of crashbar chaps by airlite (not pictured) that keep my feet and legs warm. Best thing i ever bought for a bike.


----------



## stihl sawing

Another view.


----------



## grandpatractor

Hey Stihl Sawin, 
how do you like the wind deflectors for your hands, I've been thinking of getting a set of them.


----------



## stihl sawing

grandpatractor said:


> Hey Stihl Sawin,
> how do you like the wind deflectors for your hands, I've been thinking of getting a set of them.


They don't work, save your money. They do keep bugs from hitting your hands, they will hit the top of your knuckle though. BTW, Nice bike ya got there.


----------



## epicklein22

Nice bikes. Cool to see the thread making a mini comeback.

If any of you guys ever make it to the Columbus, Ohio area. Make sure to stop by Iron Pony. Over 100,000 square feet (old K-mart) of just motorcycle accessories. Largest accessory store in the world I believe. They also just opened a Yamaha dealer next door. You can spend hours there. Lots and lots of good deals to be had too.

I can't wait for spring. I don't like to ride in the winter because of all the salt and grit on the road, let alone snow. Just nasty for the bike and the rider.


----------



## trogggy

Mine:





My son's:


----------



## treevet

Very nice. Like that tank bra and the storage on the tail. What is that bike?

Son's bike is neat too.


----------



## wood4heat

treevet said:


> Very nice. Like that tank bra and the storage on the tail. What is that bike?
> 
> Son's bike is neat too.



2005 Honda VFR800?


----------



## (WLL)

trogggy
My son's:
[IMG said:


> http://i104.photobucket.com/albums/m172/trogggy/liamsbike.jpg[/IMG]


 im diggin the wood work on the boys bike, did you make it ? what wood was used?


----------



## trogggy

wood4heat said:


> 2005 Honda VFR800?


Near enough, it's an '02.  


(WLL) said:


> im diggin the wood work on the boys bike, did you make it ? what wood was used?


Me too, it's a bit beyond my abilities at the moment! My father-in-law made it, it's mostly pine but plenty of other woods for details, footboards and grips f'r instance are mahogany - whatever he had in the garage.
This is his latest project:





He's only got the one grandson.


----------



## wood4heat

trogggy said:


> Near enough, it's an '02.



Yeah I took a wild stab at the year. Those are cool bikes.


----------



## splittah

I thought I had posted mine here, but I did not see it sooo, here she is.

1985 HD superglide 






























I put her in the shop last summer, has a new electronic ignition, new stator, new voltage regulator, new chrome sprockets and roller chain, new brakes, rebuilt the calipers, new fluids, new battery, tuneup, and dyno run and adjustments... runs great.

She is in my garage right now up on a lift with the gas tanks off, getting some finer polishing done to the engine,(dremel work..  ) my wife and kids got me a bunch of chrome to replace some that is on it..(I like the louvered chrome.. looks) She is getting a new louvered battery cover, louvered coil cover, speedo and tach visors and gaskets, chrome fork boot covers, new dash trim and some other misc new goodies and possibly a new seat. (still looking for a new seat I like that will fit the 85 FXEF)

I took off the saddlebag mounts, may put them on at a later time if I find a set of bags I really like..


----------



## Zodiac45

Here's my old Yamaha FJ1100. Last of the air cooled dino's (Jap) with modernized running gear forks, shock, wheels and brakes.


----------



## stihl sawing

Awesome looking yamaha, I like it better than any of the new ones.


----------



## wilbilt

I have this old 1975 Suzuki GT 550. Less than 2500 miles on it, but it did sit for a loong time. It does run, needs TLC.

2-Stroke street bikes FTW!


----------



## epicklein22

wilbilt said:


> I have this old 1975 Suzuki GT 550. Less than 2500 miles on it, but it did sit for a loong time. It does run, needs TLC.
> 
> 2-Stroke street bikes FTW!



Cool. Keep us updated. 2-stroke street bikes rock. I want to own an H2 or Bultaco metralla some day.


----------



## yooper

my good buddy taken my kids FOX for a ride


----------



## olive_oil

*Juxtaposition*

Gunbus 410 Cubic Inch V-Twin Motorcycle Completed

by Paul Crowe - "The Kneeslider" on July 9, 2008

in Motorcycle Builders, Motorcycle Design

Gunbus 410 cubic inch motorcycle

The Gunbus 410 cubic inch V-Twin motorcycle is complete. The monster engine placed in a motorcycle frame of comparable size looked impossible and many who saw the photos were skeptical of the bike ever being finished but I guess, Clemens F. Leonhardt is one of those persistent guys who ignores the naysayers and keeps at his work.

The fuel injected, 45 degree 6728 cc / 410 cubic inch V-Twin runs through a 3 speed transmission with reverse and actually looks pretty good in its finished state compared to the initial photos, in fact, everything looks good. It puts out 523 foot pounds of torque. Seat height is 31.5 inches and overall length is 136 inches. It is a little heavy at 1433 pounds so high speed corner carving might be an issue and there aren’t any photos of the big bike on the road so I guess we’ll have to wait for the road test, that is if someone can actually road test this monster.

This is actually going to go into limited series production and a sidecar will be available as well which might help with balance when waiting at a light. I don’t even want to think about a driveway tipover. I think this is great! Now, where’s the video?

Thanks for the tip, Petr!


----------



## stihl sawing

Is there supposed to be a motorcycle in this photo.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674

Throw in a little dirt bike action. 225 Yamaha with a baja designs dual sport kit.


----------



## spacemule

I bet that Gunbus vibrates like a mother! Would be fun to try.


----------



## stihl sawing

spacemule said:


> I bet that Gunbus vibrates like a mother! Would be fun to try.


Yeah, She probably would.


----------



## olive_oil

spacemule said:


> I bet that Gunbus vibrates like a mother! Would be fun to try.



WOO HOO HOO :jawdrop:


----------



## treevet

yooper said:


> my good buddy taken my kids FOX for a ride



That is a happy lookin dude there. Any ride is a fun ride.


----------



## olive_oil

twoshay? treevet...and the t-shirt can only add to the Thrill!!!


----------



## olive_oil

*Got Sand?*

last weekend ...this weekend ... probably the next 8-12 weekends until it gets too dang hot!


----------



## romeo

*Frankenstiens CHOPPER*

I know, you probably haven't seen this much fuzz since you saw a copy of playboy back in the 70's, but its only a cell phone pic.

This will be using a honda VT500FT motor. I made the chassis from a kx500 neck and front end, a sportster frame, an aftermarket hardtail, and a suzuki intruder drive shaft and rear wheel, I whipped this together last Saturday. A true [email protected]@rd and it will be sporting quite a few more parts from donar (jap, american, and british) bikes.


----------



## grandpatractor

Cool romeo, sounds like a real ratrod!!


----------



## 2000ssm6

I thought I put this pic in here but I can't find it. A old bike and saw....


----------



## 2000ssm6

Here goes another old one, a 84 ATC70, 98 KX250 w/ a Gorr 265 kit. I Stihl have the 400EX.


----------



## (WLL)

2000ssm6 said:


> Here goes another old one, a 84 ATC70, 98 KX250 w/ a Gorr 265 kit. I Stihl have the 400EX.


what about the 70?


----------



## treevet

2000ssm6 said:


> I thought I put this pic in here but I can't find it. A old bike and saw....



Sharp bike! Custom color?


----------



## Toddppm

olive_oil said:


> last weekend ...this weekend ... probably the next 8-12 weekends until it gets too dang hot!



Is this in SC? I didn't know there was any place to dune ride there? BIL lives in Greeneville, need a good excuse to bring the bikes down there when we go to see his place!


----------



## epicklein22

2K, you don't mess around when it comes to toys! I am really digging that orange ninja


----------



## treevet

That is a handsome bike. I wouldn't even put that chainsaw near it let alone on it. If it slips nothin good is gonna happen.


----------



## 2000ssm6

epicklein22 said:


> 2K, you don't mess around when it comes to toys! I am really digging that orange ninja



Yup, I sold it after a high side @ 90mph. Terrible crash but I didn't break nothing. Those bikes need alot of respect but dam they are a rush. The last few times I got on it, I had to hit 170mph before getting off, I decided it was time to sell. I might get another someday......


----------



## 2000ssm6

(WLL) said:


> what about the 70?



It was fun to ride and carried my 175lb arse around good but needed more room in the garage and sold it.


----------



## treevet

That little 600 will go 170?

Man, how can you quit riding?


----------



## 2000ssm6

treevet said:


> Sharp bike! Custom color?



It was a factory color only made in 2004, I had to drive 3 states over to find it.


----------



## custom8726

treevet said:


> *That little 600 will go 170?*
> Man, how can you quit riding?



Probably not I had a CBR 600RR that would run the speedo up past 170mph but the magazines only said it did 157 or so, either the speedo was off at those speeds or the magazine test dummies never bounced the bike off its rev limiter in 6th gear


----------



## omegajim

gonna have to post my old scooter and my saw.

these have been some pretty impressive pictures.


----------



## treevet

custom8726 said:


> Probably not I had a CBR 600RR that would run the speedo up past 170mph but the magazines only said it did 157 or so, either the speedo was off at those speeds or the magazine test dummies never bounced the bike off its rev limiter in 6th gear



My scoot, 1050, 131 hp, is listed at 155 mph and quarter of 10.9. Be surprised if that bike stock would do 170. I used to get that magazine monthly that just listed specs, no ads, no picts.


----------



## treevet

2000ssm6 said:


> It was a factory color only made in 2004, I had to drive 3 states over to find it.



Riding buddy of mine's Kawacker Z1000, around 04 is the same awesome color and it even has it on the wheels and hubs.


----------



## 2000ssm6

treevet said:


> That little 600 will go 170?
> 
> Man, how can you quit riding?



Yeah, it had all the bolt ons and we used a thiner head gasket for more comp. I added the quick shifter to the dynojet module and that was the cat's meow! I could do a full throttle upshift and not even touch the clutch. The 1000s had a time with me in the corners but killed me on the straights. I had a universal turbo kit custom built for it but after the crash, sold it too.

Riding on the street was dangerous as we treated it like a closed course and other people(in cars) just don't pay bikes much attention anyway.


----------



## treevet

2000ssm6 said:


> Yeah, it had all the bolt ons and we used a thiner head gasket for more comp. I added the quick shifter to the dynojet module and that was the cat's meow! I could do a full throttle upshift and not even touch the clutch. The 1000s had a time with me in the corners but killed me on the straights. I had a universal turbo kit custom built for it but after the crash, sold it too.
> 
> Riding on the street was dangerous as we treated it like a closed course and other people(in cars) just don't pay bikes much attention anyway.



You're def. going a little too far and in need of a break for some common sense if you thinkin bout puttin a turbo on that ride lol.


----------



## 2000ssm6

treevet said:


> Riding buddy of mine's Kawacker Z1000, around 04 is the same awesome color and it even has it on the wheels and hubs.



Those are a much more comfortable bike to ride.:rockn:


----------



## 2000ssm6

treevet said:


> You're def. going a little too far and in need of a break for some common sense if you thinkin bout puttin a turbo on that ride lol.



I rode a turbo ZX10, wicked stuff on 2 wheels. I liked to ride corners at the time and was going to get another bike for that and keep the 636 as a drag/fun bike.


----------



## treevet

2000ssm6 said:


> I rode a turbo ZX10, wicked stuff on 2 wheels. I liked to ride corners at the time and was going to get another bike for that and keep the 636 as a drag/fun bike.



I have been a motorcycle guy without a bike at times too. I would dream about them when I did not have one. The last 20 years I have not been without. Last year I crashed into a deer at 60mph. I wasn't doing anything wrong but often I will go way too fast. I did however decide to quit riding at night. Next time I hit a deer I might not be so lucky, they are mass infestation around here. You will get back into it again when you are ready.


----------



## KD57

treevet said:


> I have been a motorcycle guy without a bike at times too. I would dream about them when I did not have one. The last 20 years I have not been without. Last year I crashed into a deer at 60mph. I wasn't doing anything wrong but often I will go way too fast. I did however decide to quit riding at night. Next time I hit a deer I might not be so lucky, they are mass infestation around here. You will get back into it again when you are ready.



I got you beat on that, I hit one at 65 mph. 5 of them came out of nowhere. The guy w/ me got on the brakes hard, but he managed to hit one also but at 55 mph. Neither of us got hurt very bad, just bruised and scratched up.
This was during the day too. I don't ride at night, just more deer out during that time.


----------



## weimedog

Still ride this one...






My road bikes are a SV650 Suzuki and an old CB900 Honda from the early 1980's. Other Dirt bikes include: Suzuki RM250, 1982 Husqvarna XC430, and my favorite, a 1979 KTM 420 MC80


----------



## demographic

Heres my kid niece sitting on my 89 GSXR 750 Slingshot...





Heres my KX500 that I have converted to supermoto use with my 750 slingy...





And another pic of the KX500 with its Clarke four gallon tank.





I have another KX500 motocrosser as well but thats awaiting more effort and enthusiasm from me to do it up.


----------



## 2000ssm6

treevet said:


> I have been a motorcycle guy without a bike at times too. I would dream about them when I did not have one. The last 20 years I have not been without. Last year I crashed into a deer at 60mph. I wasn't doing anything wrong but often I will go way too fast. I did however decide to quit riding at night. Next time I hit a deer I might not be so lucky, they are mass infestation around here. You will get back into it again when you are ready.



That was the #1 reason I tried not to get stuck riding at night. I know deer run out during the day but it's hard to see them b**tards at dark. Now I let a .270wsm and 6.8spc take care of 'em.


----------



## Midlifespeed

New to this site my first post


----------



## splittah

Midlifespeed said:


> New to this site my first post



Nice bagger, welcome to the site.


----------



## stihl sawing

Beautiful Triumph, I want another one so bad. They have a look all their own.


----------



## TRI955

*Here's my Triumph...*

2000 Sprint RS with lots of mods.....you won't find another one like this....


----------



## motor

*76 flh*


----------



## grandpatractor

Motor, ya got some nice old iron there!:rockn:


----------



## TRI955

treevet said:


> My scoot, 1050, 131 hp, is listed at 155 mph and quarter of 10.9. Be surprised if that bike stock would do 170. I used to get that magazine monthly that just listed specs, no ads, no picts.



Those are great bikes, I had a Speed Triple just like yours as a loaner a week ago. It had the Arrow full exhaust on it with the shorty can, it sounded awesome!!! That thing lives to do wheelies!!!


----------



## motor

grandpatractor said:


> Motor, ya got some nice old iron there!:rockn:



Thanks, Gotta love the old stuff. Needs a little more maintenance than the new stuff but for me that's half the fun.


----------



## DougNH

Here's a pic of one of my Honda VFR800 Interceptors (I own 2 of them) and the Mrs. with her Kawasaki ZZR600 near the Quabbin Reservoir early in the AM. 






I also have 20 of these to take care of (MSF course training bikes, NOT the girl  )


----------



## dakota_dj

Here are a couple pics of my new 2009 Ultra Classic. Picked it up Feb. 24.



Tim


----------



## stihl sawing

Very nice, Yuo'll be cruzin now.


----------



## got6ponies

*now&need*

...what i own now!(98 hopped-up suzuki quadrunner ltf500f)




what i need *now*.................... v twin bullet!.....


----------



## treeclimber101

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wM-K63hGgo enjoy everybody...


----------



## Thechap

This is mine, a 2000 Harley Ultra, which we had triked a couple years ago. The wife loves it.


----------



## twstm

*Norton Commando*

Here's my latest resurrection.


----------



## splittah

Thechap said:


> This is mine, a 2000 Harley Ultra, which we had triked a couple years ago. The wife loves it.



WHOA...........

That is one sweeeet ride you have there...

Harley reps from a fellow harley rider....

:greenchainsaw:


----------



## treevet

twstm said:


> Here's my latest resurrection.
> 
> gorgeous bike!


----------



## treevet

your next bike?


----------



## KD57




----------



## treemandan

TimberMcPherson said:


> The cops do tend to be a problematic feature of motorcycling, Im saving up for a laser jammer and have a pretty good plate hiding system in the works.
> Its not be, its the bike, it does 120kmph in first, I cant let the other gears go to waste!



Your are kidding? 120 in first?


----------



## TimberMcPherson

treemandan said:


> Your are kidding? 120 in first?



120 kmph not mph.
mines just an old fireblade (with a little work) The GSXR1000 does about 100mph (160kmph) in first. 
My mate nick just sold his turbo GSXR1000 which was limited to "only" 250hp but could be tuned to put out over 300hp. There are no words to describe that flirt with death.


----------



## TimberMcPherson

twstm said:


> Here's my latest resurrection.



That is a nice norton! I used to race against one like that.


----------



## twstm

TimberMcPherson said:


> That is a nice norton! I used to race against one like that.



Thanks! When I was a kid I used to drool at the magazine road test pictures (and the "Norton Girl" ads) when I should have been paying attention in School.

Now I stare at at it while enjoying a cold beer in the garage.It took me 35 years but I got one


----------



## Biker Dude

Not mine, I rebuilt it for a guy last summer.




Last year's ride.




This year's ride when I get it put back together.


----------



## grandpatractor

Hey Dude, looks like you do nice work. 
Here is the latest pic of mine.


----------



## twstm

Biker Dude said:


> Not mine, I rebuilt it for a guy last summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last year's ride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This year's ride when I get it put back together.



Nice V7 Guzzi! Another of my favorite brands. I had a 2000 V11 Sport that I wish I had back. It was a love/hate relationship and in a moment of hate I sold her...


----------



## treevet

some really beautiful rides on here. Don't know if this will go into production....

Don't know if it has already been shown (by rider or someone else) but here it is


----------



## weimedog

got6ponies said:


> ...what i own now!(98 hopped-up suzuki quadrunner ltf500f)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what i need *now*.................... v twin bullet!.....



Empathy..I have Empathy...here is my little tractor...


----------



## treevet

Went up to the bike shop to sacrifice some $ to the motorcycle gods last week and there was this bike.....the new reincarnation of the VMax.....wow, in the nborhood of 200 hp.

If I have a good season....


----------



## epicklein22

treevet said:


> Went up to the bike shop to sacrifice some $ to the motorcycle gods last week and there was this bike.....the new reincarnation of the VMax.....wow, in the nborhood of 200 hp.
> 
> If I have a good season....



Ewww, I think that is ugly.

Did you try a new R1? Everyone loves them. They do look sharp.

A 1098 ducati would be cool.

Maybe you need an old restoration bike like a BMW or something like that.


----------



## treevet

epicklein22 said:


> Ewww, I think that is ugly.
> 
> Did you try a new R1? Everyone loves them. They do look sharp.
> 
> A 1098 ducati would be cool.
> 
> Maybe you need an old restoration bike like a BMW or something like that.



beauty is in the eye of the beholder. R1's GSXR's, dime a dozen, millions of them out there. All plastic everywhere. You have to see this bike to appreciate. But Harley guys and mass plastic sport bike guys aren't gonna appreciate a naked. Ducati's too esoteric and snooty IMO. Also the sports bikes put your face in the gas tank and you cannot do a little sightseeing if the mood strikes you. Right now my Speed Triple is the best of both worlds but this may be my next.

There are better views than this esp. in person. 200 rear tire and it is wild looking. 200 horse power. Got no interest in an oldie cept maybe a conversion piece in the living room. Price tag is a little hefty tho at $17,900.


----------



## TimberMcPherson

treevet said:


> Went up to the bike shop to sacrifice some $ to the motorcycle gods last week and there was this bike.....the new reincarnation of the VMax.....wow, in the nborhood of 200 hp.
> 
> If I have a good season....



Nice muscle bike, the gods of speed give us all that Hp and the police get so upset if we try to use them to there potential.

You would take a few scalps with that. Alot of the newer sportbikes are pretty twitchy, the R1 is a GREAT bike, but its highly strung and really made to be a track weopon, which is great if thats all your after but trying to make it carry gear, a pillion or ride at sub light, its like your cutting kindling with a ported 066. Maybe Im just getting to old.


----------



## treevet

TimberMcPherson said:


> Nice muscle bike, the gods of speed give us all that Hp and the police get so upset if we try to use them to there potential.
> 
> You would take a few scalps with that. Alot of the newer sportbikes are pretty twitchy, the R1 is a GREAT bike, but its highly strung and really made to be a track weopon, which is great if thats all your after but trying to make it carry gear, a pillion or ride at sub light, its like your cutting kindling with a ported 066. Maybe Im just getting to old.



I am not getting old Timber.....I am old. Great insightful post. 

You kinda have to be old to appreciate the rep of the VMax. Streetlight bounty winner of mythical lore.

R1's and Gixxers...beautiful bikes (I'd prob go for the Suzuki) and Kawackers but to spend much time on will torture the wrists. That is why you see em riding one handed all the time and trying to sit up.

Harley's ....drop dead beautiful bikes. But put a real old, fat guy with a beard down to his knees sitting in a position that simulates a guy sitting on the can reading the newspaper...well, kinda takes some of the beauty outta it. You used ta see em all over the landscape in different kinds of broke down but things have improved I'm told.


----------



## epicklein22

treevet said:


> *beauty is in the eye of the beholder.* R1's GSXR's, dime a dozen, millions of them out there. All plastic everywhere. You have to see this bike to appreciate. But Harley guys and mass plastic sport bike guys aren't gonna appreciate a naked. Ducati's too esoteric and snooty IMO. Also the sports bikes put your face in the gas tank and you cannot do a little sightseeing if the mood strikes you. Right now my Speed Triple is the best of both worlds but this may be my next.
> 
> There are better views than this esp. in person. 200 rear tire and it is wild looking. 200 horse power. Got no interest in an oldie cept maybe a conversion piece in the living room. Price tag is a little hefty tho at $17,900.



You got that right. I know the history of them a little. If you can get over the looks, everyone seems to love them. Have always been a fast bike.

Nobody builds a good looking naked bike IMO. I would snag a really old bike or get a older edition Ducati Monster.


----------



## treevet

I already got a naked bike I think looks pretty good. Funny....used to think every bike should look like a 69 Triumph Bonneville, or maybe even a Harley. Then, always looking for some speed I acquired a taste for the naked bike look. I still like to see my front fender turn so I don't like a pure sportsbike, but these new nakeds like my S3 and Monsters, etc. handle just like sports bikes and have nearly the power of the litre bikes and more than the 600's.

Anybody seen one of these on the road? I have seen a few lately. They are called CanAm Spyders. I don't consider them motorcycles myself. Why not just buy a car? What do you all think?


----------



## splittah

Personally I think they are butt ugly, and as you stated, why bother, get a car. opcorn:

The only other thing I have heard about them is that cornering can get interesting.

Definately not something I would consider riding.


----------



## treevet

splittah said:


> Personally I think they are butt ugly, and as you stated, why bother, get a car. opcorn:
> 
> The only other thing I have heard about them is that cornering can get interesting.
> 
> Definately not something I would consider riding.



I'd never buy one but might take a spin if offered. I think the unit folds into the corner, but....who cares? Seems more like a poser deal.


----------



## Toddppm

Haven't seen the Can Am but have seen a few of these.






My buddy let me ride his Vmax, I think it's a year or 2 old. Seat position is not right at all, thing doesn't handle that well either. Definitely test ride it first if you go for it.


----------



## treevet

Toddppm said:


> Haven't seen the Can Am but have seen a few of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My buddy let me ride his Vmax, I think it's a year or 2 old. Seat position is not right at all, thing doesn't handle that well either. Definitely test ride it first if you go for it.



Man, never seen one of those. 

This VMax I saw just came out. Not the same as the old ones except the engine set up and the huge intake. I sat on it and it has a rather nice feel to it like my Triumph S3 does.. It is way heavier though. Have to check the mc mags and see what they say about it.


----------



## treevet

Your friend's vmax to current one....ll98cc to 1679cc; 133.1 hp to 197hp; 
86.8 ft lb to 122 ft lb or torque.....$11,000 plus to almost 18,000 dollars retail.


----------



## epicklein22

treevet said:


> I already got a naked bike I think looks pretty good. Funny....used to think every bike should look like a 69 Triumph Bonneville, or maybe even a Harley. Then, always looking for some speed I acquired a taste for the naked bike look. I still like to see my front fender turn so I don't like a pure sportsbike, but these new nakeds like my S3 and Monsters, etc. handle just like sports bikes and have nearly the power of the litre bikes and more than the 600's.
> 
> Anybody seen one of these on the road? I have seen a few lately. They are called CanAm Spyders. I don't consider them motorcycles myself. Why not just buy a car? What do you all think?



I really like naked bikes, even got a few. I just don't like what companies have been offering the past few years. I do like your triumph a lot though.


----------



## treevet

epicklein22 said:


> I really like naked bikes, even got a few. I just don't like what companies have been offering the past few years. I do like your triumph a lot though.



Thanks man, it is the third speed triple I have owned and this one handles way better than the last 2 in the twisties.

Plus I hit a deer at 55 and didn't go down and have been picked up by radar (looking right at me) a number of times at over a 100 and did not get a ticket and 1 cop even waved at me and smiled (no lie).


----------



## mactodd

*My lineup*

First ZRX is my brothers, then mine, both are '99 1100's. '78 KZ400 with some engine work, and last, '70 SL175 K0. The 175 won it's class at the Barber Vintage weekend VJMC show. 









More pics of the 175 and some of the restoration process are here: http://s424.photobucket.com/albums/pp329/wku88/SL175/


----------



## kc2strokerider

*My 2000 cr250*

Love this bike has tons of power torque race her in the NETRA harescramble series this was at my buds house/ chicks dig guys who can get it up hahaha


----------



## epicklein22

mactodd said:


> First ZRX is my brothers, then mine, both are '99 1100's. '78 KZ400 with some engine work, and last, '70 SL175 K0. The 175 won it's class at the Barber Vintage weekend VJMC show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics of the 175 and some of the restoration process are here: http://s424.photobucket.com/albums/pp329/wku88/SL175/



Those 1100's are seriously bada$$.


----------



## kevlar

here's my bullet!


----------



## stihl sawing

kevlar said:


> here's my bullet!


Nice machine,but you look a little young to be riding it,lol


----------



## dakota_dj

My 2009 H-D Ultra Classic.

Tim


----------



## Toddppm

epicklein22 said:


> Those 1100's are seriously bada$$.



I have to agree with that.

Here's our newest addition, daughter stepped up to a 2007 CRF250R, got a great deal on it as a new leftover.














Very fun bike.


----------



## mickmu

This is my bike


----------



## lawnmowertech37

kc2strokerider said:


> Love this bike has tons of power torque race her in the NETRA harescramble series this was at my buds house/ chicks dig guys who can get it up hahaha



you in motocross ?


----------



## lawnmowertech37

stihl sawing said:


> Nice machine,but you look a little young to be riding it,lol



lol stihl thats probily his son i dont think kevlar is that young


----------



## lawnmowertech37

treevet said:


> your next bike?



treevet that bike is bigger than she is


----------



## treevet

lawnmowertech37 said:


> treevet that bike is bigger than she is



yeah, like to see how she does when they pull the kickstand up. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## lawnmowertech37

treevet said:


> yeah, like to see how she does when they pull the kickstand up. :biggrinbounce2:



i just noticed something she has a haz mat situation on her her hair would be too long to be riding a bike she could get it caught in the rails


----------



## stihl sawing

lawnmowertech37 said:


> lol stihl thats probily his son i dont think kevlar is that young


yeah i know, Was just messin with him.


----------



## weimedog

Last weeks project...a "Hybrid". Yanked a 450 out and put a 503 in:











My trail bike:






My FAVORITE Trail bike...ie. the one I ride ( And just did...):






Commuter Bike:


----------



## audible fart

I have a dl650 too! Same color and mine's an 07. Don't know how to post pics though, and sincerely doubt I'll learn.


----------



## Brian S

Not a cycle but....

I've been working on this for about a month. In secret. Have you ever tried to keep something hidden from a 3 and 7 year old kids? UGH!

My son is into anything with an engine and I ALWAYS wanted a go kart as a kid so when I found this for sale broken down and cheap I just had to do it. Brad got this as the "grand finale" at his 7th birthday party last Sunday. It's been throughly rebuilt and runs great. The flathead is a little wimpy for my bulk but it hauls a 40lb kid around great.

Frame before paint.















We did not end up installing the dual carbed West Bend.... Yet..


----------



## gumneck

Nicely done. The looks in both his pics says you did great. Future nascar cup champion.


----------



## Brian S

gumneck said:


> Nicely done. The looks in both his pics says you did great. Future nascar cup champion.



The look on his face when we gave it to him made it all worth while. He had about 15 VERY jealous friends at his party after that. I'm glad I'm not one of the parents that had to listen to "I want a go kart" "I want one too, just like Bradley's" "Daddy when can I have a go kart" etc. on the way home from the party.


----------



## asplundhranger

*my toys*

here is some of my toys, kdx 220, kx450, and a fourwheeler im putting a 4 cylinder streetbike motor on



View attachment 103865


View attachment 103866


View attachment 103867


----------



## wood4heat

Brian S said:


>



Looks nice but your roll cage makes me nervous. I'd add a couple cross braces behind the seat to give it more rigidity. I'd also add one at the top in front where it turns down.


----------



## wood4heat

My daugters new toy:






Got a screaming deal on it because the previous owner couldn't get it to run worth a [email protected] (had an air leak between the carb and intake manifold/pipe) Runs like new now.


----------



## Pruitt1222

These are my bikes the first is my bagger, Its a 07 kaw zzr 600. Its got (2) 12volt outlets, com system-2way radios,gps,radar, and a hid headlight kit. The next bike is my twisty toy, Its a 07 yam R6. As you can see I got into a fight with this one. Its got a K&N, race brake pads, tuned computer, and well thats really about it.


----------



## treevet

Pruitt1222 said:


> These are my bikes the first is my bagger, Its a 07 kaw zzr 600. Its got (2) 12volt outlets, com system-2way radios,gps,radar, and a hid headlight kit. The next bike is my twisty toy, Its a 07 yam R6. As you can see I got into a fight with this one. Its got a K&N, race brake pads, tuned computer, and well thats really about it.



damn, didja get hurt? Time to make that r6 into a naked?


----------



## Pruitt1222

Yeah it got me pretty good, leg arm and more cuts than one can shake a stick at. Thats the second time I have been down on pavement, both times I have been lucky. I don't perfer to ride full gear all the time but outta pure luck I had it on in the middle of july in 110 index. And you know I do like the fz model bikes and wouldn't mind haveing one but not outta this bike, the frame and swing arm are bent. Not to mention the bike has bad mojo, But I will tell you what sucks the most about that is the lack of mileage on the bike:censored:.


----------



## treevet

I don't carry collision on my new bikes anymore either. You are a lucky man anyway you had the armor on that day.

I hit a deer at 60 last year and did not go down.. considered it a religious experience and the bike was only a little over $2k.


----------



## Pruitt1222

Yeah same here liability, Deer suck. I was riding with a group on a twisty faster then we should have been, We all wear chatterboxs and sent a solo out in front to prerun for us. We try to be safe on public roads slow down for traffic and other what nots. No houses on this road for miles to worry about, The pack staged about 150 foot apart just in case. I was running lead came around a turn and met a tractor with plow, only about 4 foot of road open and about 125 to 130 when I seen him. Shuter down to 110 of so. Hard lean, puck was solid on ground trying to go out side. Just grazed the edge of the road with the back tire and it was on. The rear of the bike slid out and I would agree, Very religious experience. bike has less then 2000 miles on it.


----------



## treevet

Route 10 or 22 etc., NKy. maybe?


----------



## Pruitt1222

390, south of lexinton for the r6, the bike befor was 164 evansville in. riding a fjr and got hit by a dumb a$$ on the phone. I don't know about most riders but I have kicked dents in more cars and knocked off more mirrors, I tell ya I don't know about must places but here in this area people just don't look. If you are in south indiana or the central north side of kentucky there is one ride you should go on. Thats evansville 66 E, 62 E, 135 S, 228 E,448E 1638E, 60E, 44E, 55S,49 S, 78E, 150W all the way to louisville. Its a very nice ride if you have the time, That is my fav to ride solo or with my wife. And dont forget chainsaw world while your in da ville.


----------



## treevet

Me and a riding buddy were talking bout taking a tear down to "da ville" (lol) from the "nati". I am copying down that info. What is "chainsaw world"?

If you ever up here ya gotta find route 10. Hundred miles of curvies without hardly even slowing down. Gotta be ready for a tractor tho like you mentioned, or a hillbilly cutting a blind corner.


----------



## Pruitt1222

I'll have to take a note of that. As for chainsaw world its nothing but a big saw dealer ship with several used saws and parts, or atleast thats how it was last time I was there. Its in the zoo area, worth going in if your in town.


----------



## sawbones

just found this bike thread and though I would share some pics of my
1946 harley knucklehead..












had a sidecar on it last year but found out it was too much work.

you have to drive em instead of ride em....






Here is our camper model, 1998 ultra classic..






ric


----------



## treevet

That '46 is very cool. Not a big bike fan but that bike has character.


----------



## clintb

Another thing off the bucket list.


----------



## grandpatractor

Here's a few pics from a few weeks ago.


----------



## matt9923

hears my 04 250f right when i bought it, looks a little different now...




Matt


----------



## AUSSIE1




----------



## treevet

clintb said:


> Another thing off the bucket list.



really nice job on that bike clint....


----------



## treevet

I got a new tier on my cable and was able to watch the Isle of Man TT in high def. Man, always wanted to see it, now I want to go over there and watch it.

Maybe next year. Just beautiful countryside and unbelievable racing.


----------



## AUSSIE1

treevet said:


> I got a new tier on my cable and was able to watch the Isle of Man TT in high def. Man, always wanted to see it, now I want to go over there and watch it.
> 
> Maybe next year. Just beautiful countryside and unbelievable racing.



Yes the TT racing is nuts.
The onboard and aerial views are brilliant.
Been watching it myself on HD.
Great spectator racing on a beautiful island.


----------



## treevet

I can fly for free (almost) as the wife retired from the airlines. I am gonna start searching the possibilities of getting over there.

Glad someone else is enjoying the race and HD makes it all the more spectacular. Don't know if I said this but I recorded it on the DVR and I am wearing it out. If I wasn't an old treeman, I would love to try to race in an environment like that. Circuit racing seems boring after watching this.


----------



## AUSSIE1

treevet said:


> I can fly for free (almost) as the wife retired from the airlines. I am gonna start searching the possibilities of getting over there.
> 
> Glad someone else is enjoying the race and HD makes it all the more spectacular. Don't know if I said this but I recorded it on the DVR and I am wearing it out. If I wasn't an old treeman, I would love to try to race in an environment like that. Circuit racing seems boring after watching this.



I'm extremely envious.
Although I have the MotoGP only 3 hours ride away, it's not a patch on the TT.
It was something I said to the wife that a trip like that we could both benefit from.
I don't have to copy it as they keep replaying.
My daughter has bought me the DVD's without even knowing I was interested.
As far as racing there I know what your saying. This old bod. wouldn't hack it.
Shame our Cameron Donald fugged up.


----------



## treevet

Easy to mess up in such a demanding race....240 miles with 40 mile laps thru curving, raising and lowering terrain thru city streets with hairpin turns as well. 

Not to mention the poss. of bike failure that is even more likely.

We have a Super Bike race couple of hours from my house at Mid Ohio, and they are incredible, but a lap is a few minutes.

Friend of mine I ride with that I met thru my wife's work so he can fly sorta free too were talking about all going over and wondered if we could rent some bikes while there. If you got there early enough you could ride the course and really appreciate the race. Just to ride thru the countryside would be an honor.

Prob. just a dream....but you never know.


----------



## TimberMcPherson

treevet said:


> I can fly for free (almost) as the wife retired from the airlines. I am gonna start searching the possibilities of getting over there.
> 
> Glad someone else is enjoying the race and HD makes it all the more spectacular. Don't know if I said this but I recorded it on the DVR and I am wearing it out. If I wasn't an old treeman, I would love to try to race in an environment like that. Circuit racing seems boring after watching this.



Never to late to start, I dont know about there but there are a few "cheap" racing classes here. (not that the word "cheap" can ever be in the same sentence as "racing"). Check out Bucket Racing. Dirt cheap, not high speed but great fun.


----------



## treevet

TimberMcPherson said:


> Never to late to start, I dont know about there but there are a few "cheap" racing classes here. (not that the word "cheap" can ever be in the same sentence as "racing"). Check out Bucket Racing. Dirt cheap, not high speed but great fun.



Thanks for the thought Timber. I might start out with a few track days then look it up. We have a "Vintage Days" at the Super Bike Week here where old timers mix it up on the track. Money spent, or even money lost (crash) are the consideration you are talking about, but that worry has to add to the thrill, until you hit the deck, or sidetrack $ from the bus. when you get hooked. But it has to be a riot.


----------



## demographic

TimberMcPherson said:


> Never to late to start, I dont know about there but there are a few "cheap" racing classes here. (not that the word "cheap" can ever be in the same sentence as "racing"). Check out Bucket Racing. Dirt cheap, not high speed but great fun.



Over here we have Hillclimb Sprint racing (on roads) which is fairly cheap, its against the clock and theres all sorts of different bikes competing.


----------



## Biker Dude

*Not to change the subject, but....*

I finally got my Valkyrie on the road!
Here are some before & after shots.

















After a year of fixing, it's great to be riding it. I still need to re-jet the carbs to take advantage of the pipes but she moves out pretty good and she's by far the smoothest and most stable bike I have ever owned.


----------



## stihltech

*My midlife crisis*

Got the itch to ride at 52, and i am cheap. So this is an $800 (total) daily driver.


----------



## slinger

stihltech said:


> Got the itch to ride at 52, and i am cheap. So this is an $800 (total) daily driver.



Wow, looks to be in great shape those bikes are alot of fun to ride.


An older friend of mine gave me an early '70's 350 he bought new. Haven't been to see it yet but hould be fun to get goin and ride.


----------



## treevet

stihltech said:


> Got the itch to ride at 52, and i am cheap. So this is an $800 (total) daily driver.








Nice shape stihltech. I embedded pict for you.


----------



## crmyers

Here's my son with my 09 KX450F. It's really to big for me but both my sons are over six feet and can handle it fine.


----------



## slinger

My 08 KLR-650. Just put a new tourance on the rear and KarooII on the front.


----------



## Toddppm

crmyers said:


> Here's my son with my 09 KX450F. It's really to big for me but both my sons are over six feet and can handle it fine.



Those black rims and green hubs look pretty sweet!


----------



## stihlhead

*'99 Fat Boy*

Vanes and Hines longshots, and Saddleman seat. Rest is stock. Awesome ride today as the leaves are beginning to turn in Michigan.


----------



## AUSSIE1

A few of the Beemer.


----------



## grandpatractor

last week on the dragon
http://www.photoreflect.com/pr3/Orderpage.aspx?pi=0CVY00LD004564&po=838&pc=3737


----------



## TimberMcPherson

*Bucket racing!*







I caught up with a mate who does Bucket racing. Im looking at stripping down an RG50 I have.....like I dont have enough 2 stroke engines to look after!

Basically the bike has to be a road bike (no MX, enduro or racebikes) and they come in two classes

Formula four 
2 stroke 55-100cc
2 stroke 55-125cc air cooled
4 stroke 55-150cc

Formula five
2 stroke 0-50cc
4 stroke 0-100cc air cooled

So you buy a $500 ax100,mb100, ts100, fxr150, cb125 rg50 etc strip it down, hot it up and throw some big ass tires on it and go racing. 

Heres a little flic

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSS79m9yvWc

Get some mates together, rent a cart track or tire up a carpark and start racing!


----------



## Pruitt1222

grandpatractor said:


> last week on the dragon
> http://www.photoreflect.com/pr3/Orderpage.aspx?pi=0CVY00LD004564&po=838&pc=3737



So envious. I heard they are repaving the pull offs, Did you see such?
And whats the deal with the straight line tire on the dragon?


----------



## AUSSIE1

TimberMcPherson said:


> I caught up with a mate who does Bucket racing. Im looking at stripping down an RG50 I have.....like I dont have enough 2 stroke engines to look after!
> 
> Basically the bike has to be a road bike (no MX, enduro or racebikes) and they come in two classes
> 
> Formula four
> 2 stroke 55-100cc
> 2 stroke 55-125cc air cooled
> 4 stroke 55-150cc
> 
> Formula five
> 2 stroke 0-50cc
> 4 stroke 0-100cc air cooled
> 
> So you buy a $500 ax100,mb100, ts100, fxr150, cb125 rg50 etc strip it down, hot it up and throw some big ass tires on it and go racing.
> 
> Heres a little flic
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSS79m9yvWc
> 
> Get some mates together, rent a cart track or tire up a carpark and start racing!



That would be absolutely #### hot fun.


----------



## fj40dave

*'08 Concours14*

Sold the HD Road King.....got on this (bike of the year)....it does what I wanted a HD to do for over 20 years.

SPORT Touring


----------



## omegajim

kawasaki constellation?


----------



## fj40dave

'08 Concours14 ABS

Sport Touring 1400cc same frame/drivetrain as the sport bike, just with a fairing.

I can't begin to say how much fun this bike is to ride all day long!


----------



## AUSSIE1

fj40dave said:


> '08 Concours14 ABS
> 
> Sport Touring 1400cc same frame/drivetrain as the sport bike, just with a fairing.
> 
> I can't begin to say how much fun this bike is to ride all day long!



Yeah I'll bet. 
Nice bike.
Nothing like having some grunt to wind up the hills.


----------



## fj40dave

I'd give BOTH my Stihl chain saws to ride my bike all over Australia for a couple months minimum!!!!!!!


----------



## AUSSIE1

Yeah a coupla months minimum Dave.


----------



## grandpatractor

On the Dragon a few weeks ago


----------



## omegajim

got my bikes and airplanes mixed up.

nice machine though.


----------



## belgian

I bought myself a new bike last week and picked it up yesterday. It's a second hand BMW850RT in excellent shape.

It'll be fun to drive it next summer !


----------



## treevet

belgian said:


> I bought myself a new bike last week and picked it up yesterday. It's a second hand BMW850RT in excellent shape.
> 
> It'll be fun to drive it next summer !



Beautiful bike. Don't wait til the summer (but you can wait for the snow if you got it).


----------



## epicklein22

belgian said:


> I bought myself a new bike last week and picked it up yesterday. It's a second hand BMW850RT in excellent shape.
> 
> It'll be fun to drive it next summer !



Nice, you have good taste!


----------



## breymeyerfam

I sold this a couple years ago... man do I miss it!


----------



## belgian

treevet said:


> Beautiful bike. Don't wait til the summer (but you can wait for the snow if you got it).



Exactly what a friend told me. But I am not going to drive it in the snow !!!


----------



## gregz

Just picked up this winter's project bike. Next summer look out, it is going to be a screamer


----------



## omegajim

in that condition, exactly how much is there to work on?

oh, you may want to hunt around for different fork seals and different springs so it doesn't ride quite so much like an applecart.

and as for being a 1000, it should move fast enough - got to be pushing 80 hp.


----------



## fffrosty72

*Vmax*

My Vmax and the wifes Vrod, in CO for a few days of riding.


----------



## treevet

fffrosty72 said:


> My Vmax and the wifes Vrod, in CO for a few days of riding.



Nice old VMax. Be an interesting race but my guess is the VMax would prevail rather easily.

Have you seen the new VMax?


----------



## stihl sawing

Nice bikes frosty, Them v max's are some wicked lookin machines. never rode one but i'll bet they will run.


----------



## Torin

My Bike


----------



## treevet

Torin said:


> My Bike



Not a big HD fan but that one is beautiful


----------



## Torin

treevet said:


> Not a big HD fan but that one is beautiful



Thanks!
Honestly, I wasn't a HD fan either. Friends had them though and I got the fever and I bought it. Financially, it was a train wreck of an idea. I do love riding it though, nothing like it. I do not have any HD gear or t shirts though, I didn't buy a lifestyle, just a ride.
I do miss my Moto Guzzi Lemans lll.


----------



## treevet

Torin said:


> I do not have any HD gear or t shirts though, I didn't buy a lifestyle, just a ride.
> I do miss my Moto Guzzi Lemans lll.



Or drink the kool aid lol.


----------



## fffrosty72

treevet said:


> Nice old VMax. Be an interesting race but my guess is the VMax would prevail rather easily.
> 
> Have you seen the new VMax?



Yes, I've seen a new one, they are mean as hell but too much money and bad mpg's.

Mine's an 04' and I all the power I need, the wife vrod is a very nice ride too.


----------



## catman963

Only ever owned 2 bikes..... A Honda CR 250, and a Suzuki Katana 750. Only have pics of the one


----------



## grandpatractor

*Heavy Fuels rigs*

Some of his stuff.


----------



## clinchscavalry

Here's my bike on the Dalton Highway in summer of '08. I never did get it really clean after that


----------



## 93Dakman!

http://www.arboristsite.com/pp-classifieds/showproduct.php?product=3655&cat=16


----------



## jbarber

*home built chopper.. 114 inch, 10 feet loooonnggg...*

built in my garage - took about 6 months. well worth it.


----------



## splittah

jbarber said:


> built in my garage - took about 6 months. well worth it.



SWEET... excellent work. All done by yourself? Do you have any more pics of the build process?


----------



## jbarber

Thanks! did it all but the paint myself.. Had that done by a local guy.. I have tons of pix - have to adjust the file sizes to put them on here.. i'll see what i can do...


----------



## jbarber

more pics by request..


----------



## jbarber

more..


----------



## joecool85

jbarber said:


> built in my garage - took about 6 months. well worth it.



Looks like a Jesse James bike. 

Good work.


----------



## matt9923

jbarber said:


> more..



did you paint it yourself?


----------



## stihl sawing

That is one beautiful Chopper jbarber, You did a magnificent job on it.


----------



## jbarber

Thanks guys..I did everything myself except for paint.. a local guy here in Indiana did it for me. Sad thing is I had this bike for almost exactly 1 year - had around 900 miles on it. A few buddies and I decided to go to the Indy 500 Carb Day event to see Kid Rock in concert. Paid to park it in a "secure bike parking" area -- surprise surprise, when we came out it was gone... 
No one, including the guards at the gate, saw anyone take it... HMMMM....
Insurance took care of me - but i'll never have another one like that... 

take care guys.. and thanks again.


----------



## matt9923

jbarber said:


> Thanks guys..I did everything myself except for paint.. a local guy here in Indiana did it for me. Sad thing is I had this bike for almost exactly 1 year - had around 900 miles on it. A few buddies and I decided to go to the Indy 500 Carb Day event to see Kid Rock in concert. Paid to park it in a "secure bike parking" area -- surprise surprise, when we came out it was gone...
> No one, including the guards at the gate, saw anyone take it... HMMMM....
> Insurance took care of me - but i'll never have another one like that...
> 
> take care guys.. and thanks again.



Build a new one!!! That sucks for sure!


----------



## TimberMcPherson

jbarber said:


> Thanks guys..I did everything myself except for paint.. a local guy here in Indiana did it for me. Sad thing is I had this bike for almost exactly 1 year - had around 900 miles on it. A few buddies and I decided to go to the Indy 500 Carb Day event to see Kid Rock in concert. Paid to park it in a "secure bike parking" area -- surprise surprise, when we came out it was gone...
> No one, including the guards at the gate, saw anyone take it... HMMMM....
> Insurance took care of me - but i'll never have another one like that...
> 
> take care guys.. and thanks again.



The security wouldnt have been gang affiliated would it?


----------



## Baldman

Our rides... 
This was my '00 Nightrain that I modified a little... sold it 









She has a '07 FLHTCUSE² and mine is the '04 FLHTCUI


----------



## KodiakKen

*a lot of harley's on here..I like the rpms..*

just like my saw...here are my toys


----------



## stihlboy

*81 kawasaki kz440*


----------



## epicklein22

stihlboy said:


>



My buddy has a 440 he cafed a little this past summer. Turned out nice. Hope your diaphragms are good. They are crazy pricey new.


----------



## treevet

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9OTpL0Jw9L4&feature=player_embedded


----------



## NCTREE

Here's my bmw k1200gt





Nova Scotia somewhere




Meat Cove, Nova Scotia




Digby, Nova Scotia


----------



## demographic

treevet said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9OTpL0Jw9L4&feature=player_embedded



That bit at about 59 seconds is a bit lairy isn't it.


----------



## treevet

demographic said:


> That bit at about 59 seconds is a bit lairy isn't it.



Over the last 3 months they have been showing the Isle of Man on HD on my big screen.

Man I would love to take a lap on my Speed Triple but would settle just to go there and watch some of it.


----------



## treevet

It's warming up. Let's take those motorcycles out for a little ride in the park (not that kind of park !).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_cYYDooVLw


----------



## Brian S

Here is a vid of the gokart I restored/rebuilt for my son last year. I posted pics last summer when I finished it, but I only just now got a phone that could make vids. He LOVES this thing and babies like it was his first car, which I guess it kind of it... I fiddled with the govenor and got it to run 28mph which is plenty for my little dude.

Pic of Kart from last summer.





Link to vid
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4457551839/


----------



## treevet

That is a lucky and happy boy. Nice going Brian S. :rockn:


----------



## Toddppm

Craigslist find. Got one that runs this time! Rebuilt the carbs and still need to sync them but runs a lot better than it did when I got it.
1992 Kawasai Zephyr 750. Had never heard of this model and not much info on the net except that it was a popular european model after the ZX's? 
Fun little bike.


----------



## treevet

Nice find Todd. Looks bigger than a 750. I just got back from a little tear on my Triumph. Supposed to rain all day tomorrow but finally....it is riding season.

Ride em if you got em :rockn:


----------



## NYH1

One of my best friends, the one that's in my sig. for just buying the Dolmar PS-5100S. A few weeks ago he bought a 2004 Harley Davidson Dyna Low Rider. He let me ride it for a little bit the other day, man what a SWEET bike. I really liked it.


----------



## romeo

Haven't been on this forum in a while, I have just been busy as H this winter. Here is one I just finished chopping up, a 1974 CB360. Starting on a XS650 tomorrow. Lumberjacks got poor over the last year so I had to expand my side business.


----------



## epicklein22

Looking good Romeo! Whatever happened to that ascot project you had?


----------



## romeo

epicklein22 said:


> Looking good Romeo! Whatever happened to that ascot project you had?



I built the motor and drive unit, wrapped it up, and stuffed it in the shed. It was going to go into this ride but I sort of lost interest in it for now. I will probably build that one out next winter.


----------



## 1foxracing

I have a "few" bikes as you can see. Sat May 15th I'm leading a ride down to the New River Gorge area of WV leaving from New Philadelphia, OH at 9am if any one local would like to come along. It's a 536 mile trip for me and so far I have around 10 riders joining me.


----------



## dingeryote

Figured it was time to put my Monster and the wifes SV on here.

Dadgum weather is finally settling down enough to ride, and of course I'm too busy to get out.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## treevet

dingeryote said:


> Figured it was time to put my Monster and the wifes SV on here.
> 
> Dadgum weather is finally settling down enough to ride, and of course I'm too busy to get out.
> 
> Stay safe!
> Dingeryote



nice bike....what engine that monster got?


----------



## dingeryote

treevet said:


> nice bike....what engine that monster got?



It's got the older 900cc Mill. and a DP cam, LW DP flywheel, some injection mods, and a power commander. It came with the 748s Tranny from the factory.

I almost went totally nuts with a set of 944 dual plug jugs, but realized short of shoehorning in a 916 mill, there's no point, and I like the reliability of staying close to stock. I'd rather ride than wrench when I get the time.

This fall the wife and I are gonna try for an Ironbutt 1,000 run if things pan out. Not too many Ducs in the book and there needs to be more.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## stihlboy

epicklein22 said:


> My buddy has a 440 he cafed a little this past summer. Turned out nice. Hope your diaphragms are good. They are crazy pricey new.



they are not the best shape, im in to that bike for $0


----------



## mactodd

1foxracing said:


> I have a "few" bikes as you can see. Sat May 15th I'm leading a ride down to the New River Gorge area of WV leaving from New Philadelphia, OH at 9am if any one local would like to come along. It's a 536 mile trip for me and so far I have around 10 riders joining me.



Now who would own one of those ugly green bikes? :monkey:






This one may be for sale at Mid Ohio this summer...






Hiya foxracingguy! (Todd 55 if ya haven't figgered it out)


----------



## romeo

stihlboy said:


> they are not the best shape, im in to that bike for $0



Been there, finger nail polish will patch the holes in the diaphrams


----------



## 1foxracing

mactodd said:


> Now who would own one of those ugly green bikes? :monkey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one may be for sale at Mid Ohio this summer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya foxracingguy! (Todd 55 if ya haven't figgered it out)



Hi Todd, I forgot some other ZRXer's are chainsaw guys too, I'll look for you @ Mid-Ohio this year.


----------



## epicklein22

Hey, I'll be at Mid-Ohio too!


----------



## treevet

I missed the last 2 years but I want to start going again this year. My kid used to like it when he was little but has grown out of it. Now I can ride up this year.


----------



## aokpops

will be there think it starts a couple weeks earlier this year give a heads up


----------



## 1foxracing

Vintage days is Jul 9-12, they switched back to where Vintage days is before superbike. Last year superbike weekend was first and the attendance was atrocious, looked like a ghost town to previous years.


----------



## Brian S

I just finished adapting some Harley handlebars to my Kawi. I think it turned out pretty cool.


----------



## loadthestove

*My 03 Ultra*

Here she sits,just 100 miles after being repaired from a major crash.(pic taken in august 09)
some nut put a new set of tires and wheels on his K5 blazer and must of forgot to tighten them up.
Guess what ??? one came off at an intersection and crossed directly in front of me.I nailed a 31/10.50 dead center ,my speedo broke showing 52 mph.

If everything works out I plan to ride it to colorado and then into texas in mid june,, its about a ten day road trip that i've been planning since sept 09


----------



## stihl sawing

loadthestove said:


> Here she sits,just 100 miles after being repaired from a major crash.(pic taken in august 09)
> some nut put a new set of tires and wheels on his K5 blazer and must of forgot to tighten them up.
> Guess what ??? one came off at an intersection and crossed directly in front of me.I nailed a 31/10.50 dead center ,my speedo broke showing 52 mph.
> 
> If everything works out I plan to ride it to colorado and then into texas in mid june,, its about a ten day road trip that i've been planning since sept 09


Glad to see you are ok. Never fun wrecking a bike, Gotta stop talkin about it. I'm fixin to get on mine to go to work. Might scare myself out of it.lol


----------



## 1999HarleyRN

Me and my fantastic wife on our '99 Softail Custom...the pic was taken at a local fund raising ride, over 700 bikes showed up


----------



## treevet

nice looking bike and the wife is loving the ride obviously


----------



## Wortown Mick

Just picked it up over the weekend. 
Friggen things incredible, it power wheelies in 3 gears when you're on it hard.


----------



## fubar2

What works best to get Pa. license plate stickers off a set of forks? They got some sticky goo on em.


----------



## treevet

Wortown Mick said:


> Just picked it up over the weekend.
> Friggen things incredible, it power wheelies in 3 gears when you're on it hard.



very cool! What is it and where the heck is the exhaust pipe?

that would look sharp chopped off right behind the driver's seat


----------



## Wortown Mick

treevet said:


> very cool! What is it and where the heck is the exhaust pipe?
> 
> that would look sharp chopped off right behind the driver's seat



04-07 CBR1000RR's came with an under tail exhaust like a ducati. 

It looks plenty sharp as is  I wouldn't want to make some sort of streetfighter creation out of it. 

As much as a slit magnet it is Its all I talk about so it ends up turning em off 

I wanna do the bike anyways if I can figure out how.


----------



## treevet

Wortown Mick said:


> 04-07 CBR1000RR's came with an under tail
> 
> As much as a slit magnet it is Its all I talk about so it ends up turning em off



I hear ya :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 1foxracing

fubar2 said:


> What works best to get Pa. license plate stickers off a set of forks? They got some sticky goo on em.



WD-40, Goo gone, or Xylene


----------



## stihl sawing

This is an old suzuki 750 water buffaloe i had long ago.






My current rider which i posted early in the thread, It now has 41,000 miles on it. Kawasaki nomad. 2005 model






A 84 aspencade i bought cheap about two years ago. I need to sell it but hate too.


----------



## Toddppm

Groovy Suzuki and helmet man 

I've got one of those helmets too.

Saw a decent Goldwing for sale last weekend priced pretty good when out riding. Very tempting, I might get one just to see how the wife likes it.


----------



## Gatsby174

Here's my '84 shovel flhs. 4 speed/belt drive. Took it down to the frame last winter and custom mounted the bags. Funny thing about 84 Harley's, they used whatever parts they had in the factory at the time, since it was a transition year. Since this pic, I put black wires on it, seat reupholstered and Fatboy nightster rims (interesting to mount those in an '84 frame!)


----------



## Gatsby174

Here's the Mrs. ride. It's a 2002 883R sporty with stock screamin eagle intake and exhaust. The 'r' series also has the hot cam in it. I drive mine because it's old and slow. If I ride hers I can't keep it under 90.

**only has 3100 miles on it


----------



## treevet

Nice lookin bikes....all of em


----------



## stihl sawing

Toddppm said:


> Groovy Suzuki and helmet man
> 
> I've got one of those helmets too.
> 
> Saw a decent Goldwing for sale last weekend priced pretty good when out riding. Very tempting, I might get one just to see how the wife likes it.


That's the reason i bought the goldwing, so the wife might like it. The seat on the nomad hurts her butt. It is small and uncomfortable. The goldwing has the original seat and the foam needs replacing so not really any better for her. It's more uncomfortable for me cause it's wore out. My nads stay buried in the gas tank. The old wing seat is a lot smaller than the new ones too. Probably gonna sell both of them and get a new wing next year.


----------



## stihl sawing

A Yamaha 360 YZ (I think) i had as a youngster.


----------



## treeclimber101




----------



## stihl sawing

I want one


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


>



nice lookin bike 101, you got any closer picts? what do we have there?


----------



## treeclimber101

This is my wifes bobber that we bought over the winter , the other bike is my three wheeler that I have had since I was 15 , now it collects dust in the sea chest...


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> This is my wifes bobber that we bought over the winter , the other bike is my three wheeler that I have had since I was 15 , now it collects dust in the sea chest...



Does the wife ever let you ride on the back?


----------



## AUSSIE1

ISLE OF MAN TT FELLA'S, WOO HOO!!!!!


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> Does the wife ever let you ride on the back?



Yea and shes got a shirt that says IF YOU CAN READ THIS THE D##K FELL OFF.


----------



## treevet

AUSSIE1 said:


> ISLE OF MAN TT FELLA'S, WOO HOO!!!!!



One of the 10 things I want to do before the end of the trail. Best race of any kind on earth. I have DVR' d every one they broadcasted on big screen, high def, surround sound. ....awesome.


----------



## dingeryote

AUSSIE1 said:


> ISLE OF MAN TT FELLA'S, WOO HOO!!!!!



Just watched Dani Pederosa walk away from the field at Mugello.
If the TT was broacast I'd be watching it, but alas, I am stuck with re-runs and drafting Farm Policy for the Feds..


Don' spoil it for me.
I'll catch the 3 day old broadcast when there's a break in the continious NASCRAP coverage.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## fishercat

*i got a couple.*

kind of rare and a pain to get parts but i'm partial to them. it's the Yamaha YZF 750.they made enough to race from 93-98 except no 95 model in the states.it's not the new technology but I like them.


----------



## demographic

fishercat said:


> kind of rare and a pain to get parts but i'm partial to them. it's the Yamaha YZF 750.they made enough to race from 93-98 except no 95 model in the states.it's not the new technology but I like them.



Very nice. I like them.


----------



## derwoodii

AUSSIE1 said:


> ISLE OF MAN TT FELLA'S, WOO HOO!!!!!


Aw man those lads are just livin on the edge. Luv it, just so untouched by nanny state laws 160 clicks 1 foot off a rock wall....

Watchin last nite did I hear right? a lady rider in the field.


----------



## Tree Pig

$8500 and it could be yours


----------



## treevet

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> $8500 and it could be yours


If I had one of those I'd sell it and buy 2 used crotch rockets. 

awful purty just sitting there tho.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64

stihl sawing said:


> A Yamaha 360 YZ (I think) i had as a youngster.



I had one as well -- more fun than a barrel of monkeys. I though mine was a MX360 though (but I'm forgetful anyway). I burned up some roads on the farm with that bike. It would scream in its day. I wish I had a pic of mine to show my kids. Thanks for posting.


----------



## fishercat

*i actually hated Harleys..................*



treevet said:


> If I had one of those I'd sell it and buy 2 used crotch rockets.
> 
> awful purty just sitting there tho.



until I rode that one.that sucker rides nice! I was impressed.I still like my crotch rockets but that is one hell of a deal.it's like new!


----------



## AUSSIE1

treevet said:


> One of the 10 things I want to do before the end of the trail. Best race of any kind on earth. I have DVR' d every one they broadcasted on big screen, high def, surround sound. ....awesome.



Yeah mate, a must on the bucket list.



dingeryote said:


> Just watched Dani Pederosa walk away from the field at Mugello.
> If the TT was broacast I'd be watching it, but alas, I am stuck with re-runs and drafting Farm Policy for the Feds..
> 
> 
> Don' spoil it for me.
> I'll catch the 3 day old broadcast when there's a break in the continious NASCRAP coverage.
> 
> Stay safe!
> Dingeryote



Nah mate, won't spoil it. Nothing worse.



derwoodii said:


> Aw man those lads are just livin on the edge. Luv it, just so untouched by nanny state laws 160 clicks 1 foot off a rock wall....
> 
> Watchin last nite did I hear right? a lady rider in the field.



Oh for sure. 
Sorry hadn't heard that one about the lady rider. Fair effort then as the blokes need decent "nads"


----------



## Tree Pig

stihl sawing said:


> A Yamaha 360 YZ (I think) i had as a youngster.





Stihlofadeal64 said:


> I had one as well -- more fun than a barrel of monkeys. I though mine was a MX360 though (but I'm forgetful anyway). I burned up some roads on the farm with that bike. It would scream in its day. I wish I had a pic of mine to show my kids. Thanks for posting.





Looks like that is the MX 360, that was my first bike also, looked just like below but much more... well lets just say much more ridden.


----------



## stihl sawing

Shoot it may have been an MX, I don't remember. Didn't have it long. I did have another yammy, it may have been a yz.


----------



## derwoodii

AUSSIE1 said:


> Fair effort then as the blokes need decent "nads"



I been watchin TT and yup nads they have. But I then reckon the real brave ones are these blokes mums n dads. Hell would be watchin your sons pedal past brick wall bends at 160+ bless em.

Here's many who sadly ride no more. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAhm...38320632&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=12


----------



## dave76

A couple of updates to my Sporty.


----------



## treevet

nice scoot


----------



## Conkers

Here is my bike i wadded up last year.





And the replacement i am riding this year.


----------



## treemandan

Well, since you asked


----------



## treemandan

This is actually my first motorcycle, you can call it what you like but it does fit the description. I just got it off CL for a few hundred and believe it or not it runs. I kinda like it, more than those flashy bikes.
I don't have very much experiance at all with these things. This piglet seems to smoke a lot. The guy I got it from said he has it running rich but who knows or believes that guy? It has an oil injection pump and I was thinking: instead of using the pump why not just make my own mix and put it in the gas tank? I mean, what if the oil pump breaks? I don't know what mix to use.
The gas tank has been JB welded and also has been lined but that doesn't mean it don't need a gas tank, it sure could use one.
It runs, but I think it could run better. I haven't took it apart yet to check it out. I think its getting to much oil and there is probably something wrong with the carb.
The rear brake stick a little so I have to look into that. This bike is as old as me and I am 40 thought most people think I am 28. Still old for a bike though huh?
So.... WHAT DO I DO!!!!!! Hell I wore my leg out trying to start it before I realized I had to turn the petcock! Can I get a some help?


----------



## treemandan

I just went out and rode it round the yard. I was thinking I should ride it down the stairs but changed my mind. Anybody got a hemet I could borrow?


----------



## treemandan

It seemed like it wasn't opening up. I pulled the cover over the carb and tightened the throttle cable, as I did it I watched the thottle piston open more. It seems to run much better now and the idle is still the same. It will go just about as fast as I care to go which really isn't that fast though I don't know how fast cause I haven't the nerve to look down at the speedometer yet.
I have a little bit of work to do to this thing but it is ridable and most of the parts are there. I was looking for something with a title but I really have no intention of riding on the road. No plans for a complete resto but I am sure it will be interesting messing around.
The guy I got it from strapped it down to the trailer by the handle bars compressing the fork all the way so now the fork is leaking. I am hoping to put a fuel filter on it and take it out by the river this weekend for a little then take it apart and fix it, providing I can get parts for it. I mean I have to be able to get fork seals somewhere.


----------



## demographic

treemandan said:


> Well, since you asked



Retro cool, KE175?


----------



## treemandan

demographic said:


> Retro cool, KE175?



Yes, I like it. Now tell me everything you know.


----------



## treemandan

This is what a friend of mine asked me to store in my garage one winter. 






I had never riden a bike, didn't have a liscense and he asked me not to ride it. Yeah OK.


So I made liscense plate for it and took it out, man was it cold out.


----------



## treemandan

I was doing allright till that schoolbus came around the S curve all up in my lane and scared the crap outta me. The roads were heavily salted and graveled and though I was going slow I about dumped my buddies brand new bike.
I had to charge the battery and clean the plug to get it running. I left the Cooz Cruz on the plate when my buddy came up to get it. Boy was he pissed , he drove it for a few days before he realized.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Looks like a fun little ride, Dano. Trow on your Bug eyes and Petzl and call it good.


----------



## treemandan

Blakesmaster said:


> Looks like a fun little ride, Dano. Trow on your Bug eyes and Petzl and call it good.



Yeah but they will laugh at me.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treemandan said:


> Yeah but they will laugh at me.



They will anyways if you go around calling THAT a motorcycle. lol


----------



## treemandan

Blakesmaster said:


> They will anyways if you go around calling THAT a motorcycle. lol



Well, technically... it is.


----------



## stihl sawing

That's a nice old Kawi Dan. Fix that little bugger up and ride it. I knew a kid had one when we was kids except his was orange.


----------



## treemandan

stihl sawing said:


> That's a nice old Kawi Dan. Fix that little bugger up and ride it. I knew a kid had one when we was kids except his was orange.



I was jiggle jagging with the carb. It felt like there was a rat living in the airbox or something before . It really runs pretty dam good now it has WOT. I guess now I have a little go I should fix the whoa.


----------



## treevet

treemandan said:


> I was jiggle jagging with the carb. It felt like there was a rat living in the airbox or something before . It really runs pretty dam good now it has WOT. I guess now I have a little go I should fix the whoa.



use yer heels on that ride (JK)


----------



## treemandan

treevet said:


> use yer heels on that ride (JK)



That's why I got a small bike, something that keeps me close to the ground allready, something I wouldn't mind just letting go of.

I am getting the R's up to around 5 grand now, before it was about 3. There is still some crap and moisture in the gas so I will see.


----------



## snofrog

my 08 yamaha fz1 . its peppy


----------



## treevet

snofrog said:


> my 08 yamaha fz1 . its peppy



R1 engine in that bad boy?


----------



## snofrog

treevet said:


> R1 engine in that bad boy?



just like it only different lol . it is a little de-tuned from an r-1 but yes, same motor factory rated at 150 hp . thats about 130hp at the wheel +/-


----------



## treevet

My Triumph s3 has about 135 crank hp but it is a much lighter bike that yours. I have ridden with guys on your bike. It is a very nice machine.


----------



## demographic

treemandan said:


> Yes, I like it. Now tell me everything you know.




Everything I know

Err, not much about them to be honest, if that's what it is.
I rode a KE 100 that a mate owned and I owned a KH 100 that had the same engine as the KE 100.

Some KE's had silencers on the left and some had them on the right, disc valve two stroke single with the carb behind a casing on the right side of the crankcase.

One thing though, a few days ago I was searching through all the manuals on Scribd trying to put a database of downloadable manuals together (you can set up what they call a collection, which is a load of books that other people have put online) and I found a manual for one.

You can download the manuals from there and print out the lot, or just the sections you need.

HERE it is anyway, if its any use to you.

THIS is the list of online and downloadable PDF bike manuals that I have either uploaded onto that site myself, or ones that I have found that other people have uploaded.
I'm sure there will be more, but they are all I've found so far.

Regards Scott.


----------



## treemandan

demographic said:


> Everything I know
> 
> Err, not much about them to be honest, if that's what it is.
> I rode a KE 100 that a mate owned and I owned a KH 100 that had the same engine as the KE 100.
> 
> Some KE's had silencers on the left and some had them on the right, disc valve two stroke single with the carb behind a casing on the right side of the crankcase.
> 
> One thing though, a few days ago I was searching through all the manuals on Scribd trying to put a database of downloadable manuals together (you can set up what they call a collection, which is a load of books that other people have put online) and I found a manual for one.
> 
> You can download the manuals from there and print out the lot, or just the sections you need.
> 
> HERE it is anyway, if its any use to you.
> 
> THIS is the list of online and downloadable PDF bike manuals that I have either uploaded onto that site myself, or ones that I have found that other people have uploaded.
> I'm sure there will be more, but they are all I've found so far.
> 
> Regards Scott.



Hey, Thanks Scott. That kind of stuff is going to come in handy. Mine is a 1971 Ke 175.


----------



## demographic

treemandan said:


> Hey, Thanks Scott. That kind of stuff is going to come in handy. Mine is a 1971 Ke 175.




I'm adding to the collection all the time but its wise to download the ones you want as soon as possible cos I don't (nor does anyone else who puts them up as far as I can work out) really have copyright on them and every once in a while one turns up as a blind link cos its been removed.

If I spot any blind links I'll remove them but there might be the odd one I miss.

Might even do the same with some chainsaw manuals but I get the impression that Stihl gets a bit shirty when people copy the manuals so they can keep their own chainsaws going.
It might just end up being Husky manuals as I don't think they get quite as uptight about the deal, which I suppose will help Husky sales, but there you go.

Oh yeah, and if you manage to get any degree of success out of the Scribd search engine, tell me how you did it cos I think its just about useless.


----------



## snofrog

treevet said:


> My Triumph s3 has about 135 crank hp but it is a much lighter bike that yours. I have ridden with guys on your bike. It is a very nice machine.



thanks . I got into this thread kind of late . do you have a pic of yours posted ?


----------



## treevet

snofrog said:


> thanks . I got into this thread kind of late . do you have a pic of yours posted ?



It is waaaaay back there but let me have a look....


----------



## snofrog

treevet said:


> It is waaaaay back there but let me have a look....
> 
> ]



love that swingarm . sharp bike for sure !


----------



## Biker Dude

I finally got my Valkyrie put back together and on the road! It has been nearly 2 years since I got it from insurance salvage.





This is what it looked like when I got it.


----------



## treemandan

Biker Dude said:


> I finally got my Valkyrie put back together and on the road! It has been nearly 2 years since I got it from insurance salvage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what it looked like when I got it.



So what happened? So far( with just two rides under my belt) I was about pushed off the road by a schoolbus and today( on my 175) I had to outrun a pittbull. Bikes may be dangerous but at least they are not dull huh?


----------



## treevet

treemandan said:


> So what happened? So far( with just two rides under my belt) I was about pushed off the road by a schoolbus and today( on my 175) I had to outrun a pittbull. Bikes may be dangerous but at least they are not dull huh?



Danno....you gettin hooked. I see you buying something more roadworthy and working on the Kawacker over some time for enjoyment.


----------



## treemandan

treevet said:


> Danno....you gettin hooked. I see you buying something more roadworthy and working on the Kawacker over some time for enjoyment.



Little ####er will haul ,####!


----------



## aokpops

A little off topic did anyone make vintage days at mid Ohio this weekend ? had a good time l


----------



## treevet

I wanted to go but had to work. Today had a birthday party. Did the Superbikes already happen. They switched order last year I think.


----------



## adkranger

*For my adventures*

Guess I'm late to this party. Here's my Buell Ulysses to take me down the road less traveled.




The Ktoom for where there are no roads.




And the TLR200, well, just because.....


----------



## treevet

Nice bike. I am a Buell fan. Eric Buell has made some of the sharpest most innovative bikes on the market.


----------



## adkranger

treevet said:


> Nice bike. I am a Buell fan. Eric Buell has made some of the sharpest most innovative bikes on the market.



Yeah, ain't it a shame what's been done to them? I've got a two year old collectable. Hopefully after the "no compete" ends next February he'll be able to turn some attention back to street bikes.

Personally, I didn't know anything about Buell before I started shopping for this bike purchase. The more I looked at the Uly, the more I liked it.

edit: had to add, just realized that was your sexy, yellow S3 on the last page. That sir, is also a sweet ride. Love the rebirth of Triumph. I seriously shopped the Tiger during my sport/adv bike purchase.


----------



## treevet

adkranger said:


> Yeah, ain't it a shame what's been done to them? I've got a two year old collectable. Hopefully after the "no compete" ends next February he'll be able to turn some attention back to street bikes.
> 
> Personally, I didn't know anything about Buell before I started shopping for this bike purchase. The more I looked at the Uly, the more I liked it.
> 
> edit: had to add, just realized that was your sexy, yellow S3 on the last page. That sir, is also a sweet ride. Love the rebirth of Triumph. I seriously shopped the Tiger during my sport/adv bike purchase.



Thanks, my neighbor riding bud is on his second Tiger and it is a great bike.


----------



## treevet

adkranger said:


> Yeah, ain't it a shame what's been done to them? I've got a two year old collectable. Hopefully after the "no compete" ends next February he'll be able to turn some attention back to street bikes.
> 
> Personally, I didn't know anything about Buell before I started shopping for this bike purchase. The more I looked at the Uly, the more I liked it.
> 
> edit: had to add, just realized that was your sexy, yellow S3 on the last page. That sir, is also a sweet ride. Love the rebirth of Triumph. I seriously shopped the Tiger during my sport/adv bike purchase.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Here's the only bike I have...but it may be sold pretty soon..


----------



## demographic

I know these aren't my bike, its actually slow motion footage of Isle Of Man TT racing, but I know a few of you like the TT so I'm putting it up for you blokes.

Slow Motion TT Footage HERE.


----------



## treemandan

*What do I do?*

Looks as though I got a flat. I never had one of these apart before and was wondering if there was anything special I need to do. Any help is sure to be appreciated.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

treemandan said:


> Looks as though I got a flat. I never had one of these apart before and was wondering if there was anything special I need to do. Any help is sure to be appreciated.



Find a good solid thing to put the bike on. I used to use a metal milk box, sit bottom of bike on it so wheel hangs free then start taking things off, brake brace on side of swingarm, take nut off brake rod and take rod out of back brace, then take axle out, slip chain off sprocket. These have tubes in them so find out why it's leaking and patch it. If you're not sure you might just pump the tire up before doing anything, somebody might have let the air out of it. I'd hate to take it all apart for nothing. I'd probably take the wheel and tire somewhere and let a tire store patch the tube unless you have everything you need to do it.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Looks like that bike has been sitting for quite some time!


----------



## Toddppm

I won't go through all of that trouble just to patch a tube, just replace it. 
Not so bad once you get the hang of it, no need to remove the tire to change the tube. Just break the bead and pull it out, line up the new one and stuff it in, just don't pinch it when you reinflate:censored:
http://www.motorcycle-usa.com/704/2863/Motorcycle-Article/Dirt-Bike-Tire-Change-Guide.aspx


Gone riding..............


----------



## treevet

Toddppm said:


> I won't go through all of that trouble just to patch a tube, just replace it.
> Not so bad once you get the hang of it, no need to remove the tire to change the tube. Just break the bead and pull it out, line up the new one and stuff it in, just don't pinch it when you reinflate:censored:
> http://www.motorcycle-usa.com/704/2863/Motorcycle-Article/Dirt-Bike-Tire-Change-Guide.aspx
> 
> 
> Gone riding..............



I don't think bike shops around here are allowed to patch tubes on mcycles.


----------



## treevet

Toddppm said:


> I won't go through all of that trouble just to patch a tube, just replace it.
> Not so bad once you get the hang of it, no need to remove the tire to change the tube. Just break the bead and pull it out, line up the new one and stuff it in, just don't pinch it when you reinflate:censored:
> http://www.motorcycle-usa.com/704/2863/Motorcycle-Article/Dirt-Bike-Tire-Change-Guide.aspx
> 
> 
> Gone riding..............



I am sure you posted it before, but what do you ride Todd?


----------



## a. palmer jr.

treevet said:


> I don't think bike shops around here are allowed to patch tubes on mcycles.



That looks like a dirt bike to me...when I rode dirt, if we bought a new tube every time we had a flat tire we wouldn't have much spare money lyin' around.


----------



## treevet

I hear ya.


----------



## Toddppm

treevet said:


> I am sure you posted it before, but what do you ride Todd?



Mostly ride a crf450, here's a pic from yesterday at a track we went to in PA of my daughter on her crf250, she didn't get any pics of me 





I got this earlier this year






We ride alot of dirt and might get 1 flat a year out of 3-4 different bikes. If you watch your air pressure it doesn't happen much, usually from pinching the tube when changing tires. I'd bet at least a couple of the tubes in my bikes are at least 3-4 years old and get pounded on a regular basis.


----------



## Toddppm

While I'm at it saw these bikes at a small shop in Gasport NY while on vacation last month. 
This one has an Indian motor and I forget what kind of trans he said was in it? This is the one that made me slam on the brakes and turn around cause I thought it was a board track bike or something. 








He was asking $10K, was a custom frame he built and msc parts, basically a rat bike, pretty cool 

This was his daily rider bike a '43 I think he said , see the trike project in the background too?









Would have loved to hang out with this guy for a little while but the females were getting restless in the car waiting for me.....


----------



## stihl sawing

That's an awesome pic Todd, She looks like a pro.


----------



## treevet

great pictures Todd


----------



## Toddppm

Ha! She got out on the track before me, having never seen it before and I had to follow her over the jumps cause she had them all figured out already!


----------



## stihl sawing

Guess i'll put my new bike here. I did make a thread about it but maybe some didn't look.


----------



## stihl sawing




----------



## treevet

Damn what a beauty....how could you ever get off it. I'd take my meals and sleep on it.


----------



## dingeryote

Damn SS....

How the hell do ya remember which button is for the B'day, and which is for opening the Holoprojection DVD player?

LOL!!!
NICE!!!


Stay safe!
Dingerote


----------



## Toddppm

I bet that is one smooth ride.


----------



## stihl sawing

treevet said:


> Damn what a beauty....how could you ever get off it. I'd take my meals and sleep on it.


Thanks, Not had time too ride it much lately.



dingeryote said:


> Damn SS....
> 
> How the hell do ya remember which button is for the B'day, and which is for opening the Holoprojection DVD player?
> 
> LOL!!!
> NICE!!!
> 
> 
> Stay safe!
> Dingerote


It took a while to learn all the controls. Still hadn't got the hang of the electric butt wiper yet.



Toddppm said:


> I bet that is one smooth ride.


It's a lot smotther than my Nomad. Still haven't got the adjustment down for my weight. You can adjust the ride. Riding on the factory presets.


----------



## omegajim

haven't posted in awhile, bought a different scooter back in may.

A 99 Kawasaki Concours with a whopping (then) 16 k on the clock.

drats, pics didn't download.


----------



## lawnmowertech37

would like to see a image of a older harley that has them bicycle handles on it that you have to reach up to grab the handles


----------



## stihl sawing

lawnmowertech37 said:


> would like to see a image of a older harley that has them bicycle handles on it that you have to reach up to grab the handles


Those are called Ape Hangers.


----------



## stihl sawing

Yeah there real.


----------



## stihl sawing

A more serious one.


----------



## demographic

stihl sawing said:


> Those are called Ape Hangers.




Oh dear, that's just sad.


----------



## treemandan

Toddppm said:


> Mostly ride a crf450, here's a pic from yesterday at a track we went to in PA of my daughter on her crf250, she didn't get any pics of me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got this earlier this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We ride alot of dirt and might get 1 flat a year out of 3-4 different bikes. If you watch your air pressure it doesn't happen much, usually from pinching the tube when changing tires. I'd bet at least a couple of the tubes in my bikes are at least 3-4 years old and get pounded on a regular basis.



What track?


----------



## Toddppm

http://www.breezewoodprovinggrounds.com/

Good place if you can stand the 4 wheelers running around.


----------



## dingeryote

stihl sawing said:


> Yeah there real.




Ya know, back in the day, I used to think that ape hangers were ridiculous and gave the rest of us two wheeled trash a bad image.

But what the hell. 

If ya wanna look like a complete idiot riding around dressed like a Gay Bar reject wearing a fake DOT stickered chineese skull bucket, and have fun doing it, more power to ya!! 
Stretch them Cables out another 20" and bolt 'em on!

I'm also a Huge Fan of Viking horns and Roman broom topped helmets.
LOL!!!

I do draw the line at Monkey fur and rhinestones though.
Too much is too much.

I would like to see this guy make a full 700 mile day riding like that though.
So would his proctologist and Chiropractor.


Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## stihl sawing

dingeryote said:


> Ya know, back in the day, I used to think that ape hangers were ridiculous and gave the rest of us two wheeled trash a bad image.
> 
> But what the hell.
> 
> If ya wanna look like a complete idiot riding around dressed like a Gay Bar reject wearing a fake DOT stickered chineese skull bucket, and have fun doing it, more power to ya!!
> Stretch them Cables out another 20" and bolt 'em on!
> 
> I'm also a Huge Fan of Viking horns and Roman broom topped helmets.
> LOL!!!
> 
> I do draw the line at Monkey fur and rhinestones though.
> Too much is too much.
> 
> I would like to see this guy make a full 700 mile day riding like that though.
> So would his proctologist and Chiropractor.
> 
> 
> Stay safe!
> Dingeryote


Ain't that the truth, He looks about an idiot.


----------



## treemandan

I have a friend who is an Elvis impersonator. He gets all dolled up like The King and hits the highway with his big ass Harley. Its quite a sight to behold but there he goes.


----------



## dingeryote

treemandan said:


> I have a friend who is an Elvis impersonator. He gets all dolled up like The King and hits the highway with his big ass Harley. Its quite a sight to behold but there he goes.



Goofy people are absolutely necessary in a healthy sub culture.
It keeps folks laughing at themselves.

No goofy people=German engineers union.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## 2twins

Have a few at the moment!











Heres a Couple!


----------



## adkranger

Nice rides and first post. Start ya out with some rep.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

a. palmer jr. said:


> Here's the only bike I have...but it may be sold pretty soon..



Update: It's no longer my machine..I sold it. Well, it was good the five or so years that I had it! Hated to see it go but feel safer now, too many idiots and cell phone drivers out there!


----------



## TonyRumore




----------



## Conkers

Nice bikes. I used to have a FZR. I bought a brand new FZR600 from the dealer back in 1989. Boy did i get into too much trouble with that bike. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## TonyRumore

I bought that FZR1000 new in 1987 when I was 21 years old. That was the first year the FZR was made and it was only available in 1000cc. It was also the first major production bike to ever be built with an aluminum frame, not to mention the 5 valves per cylinder engine. I put the nitrous on it a few months later. I drag raced it in the 1/8 mile and it ran a best of 6.5 seconds at 121 miles per hour.....no wheelie bar.

That black and blue Victory runs pretty good too. Mid-11's in the quarter.

Here's a couple of pics, circa 1987 with the same FZR-1000 sporting a Canadian Aero Bristol Jet solid fuel rocket motor....live. 350 pounds of thrust for a 12 second burn. Six inches in diameter, 26 inches long and 46 pounds. Notice the custom seat that was WAY high and the firing squib screwed in the front and wired up. It was ready to go, but I never lit the candle.....I know, I pussed out.

Tony Rumore
Tromix Corp


----------



## weimedog

Cruizin thru my trails on the farm with a VOR 503 motor in a 450 chassis,


----------



## stihl sawing

Cleaned the two bikes up today, Fist pics didn't come out too good. I've added a few goodies to the wing since i posted it last, Had a CB radio put in and a driver backrest. Air wings on the cockpit, New cruise boards. Flashing brake lights.


----------



## stihl sawing

Also the nomad, Set the darned thing on my big toe. The kickstand went right on it. Toe is swollen and probably gonna lose the toenail.
















Ready for some colder weather riding in the morning, Put on the Airlite crashbar chaps. Best money i ever spent on the nomad.


----------



## sjp

had to post mine


----------



## catman963

Bunch of nice bikes guys!! Here's mine!! 

Just got 'er in April!!


----------



## NWCS

2008 Buell XB12R with a few race mods

2007 Yamaha V-star 1300 slightly modded


----------



## TonyRumore

Here's a vid of me running one of my Victorys at the drag strip last weekend. Best pass was 11.29 at 117. Not bad for a chromed out 650 pound cruiser. The Busa smokes me after 60 feet, but I beat the 600's that followed.

http://www.tromix.com/video/tony_at_the_drags.wmv


----------



## NWCS

is that a cory ness edition? i went on the victory demo days rides in san diego, sweet bikes! i rode 5 times on various models


----------



## TonyRumore

Yep, 2005 Cory Ness special edition. I rode with Cory when they were here in Tulsa last year. The side cover came with his name stenciled on it from the factory. The signature on the tank is an original that he provided when he was here.

Tony


----------



## treevet

TonyRumore said:


> Here's a vid of me running one of my Victorys at the drag strip last weekend. Best pass was 11.29 at 117. Not bad for a chromed out 650 pound cruiser. The Busa smokes me after 60 feet, but I beat the 600's that followed.



damn, ever have that bike dyno'ed? Wonder how much rwhp its got.


----------



## TonyRumore

It dyno'd 129 horsepower with 132 pounds of torque at the rear wheel. A lot of work has been done to the motor.

Tony


----------



## treevet

nice....buddy of mine just bought one and I am considering a second one as a Victory.


----------



## catman963

TonyRumore said:


>




NICE!! THAT is a badA$$ bike man!!


----------



## stihl sawing

That's a sweet victory ya got Tony.


----------



## oneoldbanjo

Here is my motorcycle. It is a Sherco 320 cc trials bike. It weighs 160 pounds and is a lot of fun and is very agile.....it gets lots of stares when I take it out somewher and ride it. It takes a while to get used to riding them as balance and weight shift are very important - and they can go up and over just about anything with a good rider.


----------



## stihl sawing

oneoldbanjo said:


> Here is my motorcycle. It is a Sherco 320 cc trials bike. It weighs 160 pounds and is a lot of fun and is very agile.....it gets lots of stares when I take it out somewher and ride it. It takes a while to get used to riding them as balance and weight shift are very important - and they can go up and over just about anything with a good rider.


That's a cool lookin machine, Looks like one of those speedway racers that have no brakes.


----------



## oneoldbanjo

stihl sawing said:


> That's a cool lookin machine, Looks like one of those speedway racers that have no brakes.


 
Speedway bikes are unique as well.....but they can't do this:
YouTube - Albert Cabestany test riding sherco 4rt


----------



## stihl sawing

That guy is awesome. You ain't gonna try that are ya?lol


----------



## JDCOMPACTMAN

catman963 said:


> NICE!! THAT is a badA$$ bike man!!


 
Wow


----------



## oneoldbanjo

stihl sawing said:


> That guy is awesome. You ain't gonna try that are ya?lol


 
No...I am too old and I started too late in life. But I really do enjoy climbing hills, jumping logs up to about 3 feet tall.....and just plain riding around slow and trying to see if I can keep from putting my feet down or falling over. It is a fun way to ride a motorcycle without having to go very fast.


----------



## stihl sawing

oneoldbanjo said:


> No...I am too old and I started too late in life. But I really do enjoy climbing hills, jumping logs up to about 3 feet tall.....and just plain riding around slow and trying to see if I can keep from putting my feet down or falling over. It is a fun way to ride a motorcycle without having to go very fast.


Yup, Off road is really fun, I used to ride a lot offroad when younger and raced a little motocross. Where is the Sherco made. I rode a Bultaco sherpa t one time. It was trials bike.


----------



## oneoldbanjo

stihl sawing said:


> Yup, Off road is really fun, I used to ride a lot offroad when younger and raced a little motocross. Where is the Sherco made. I rode a Bultaco sherpa t one time. It was trials bike.


 
The Sherco is made in Spain.....and in the first year it was made (2000) they actually had the Bultaco name on them. All the trials bikes are made in Spain I believe (Gas Gas, Scorpa, Sherco, Beta). I chose a Sherco as the national importer is in Louisville, KY and I could just drive 1.5 hours and go pick it up. And parts are just a phone call and a day shipping time away.


----------



## stihl sawing

oneoldbanjo said:


> The Sherco is made in Spain.....and in the first year it was made (2000) they actually had the Bultaco name on them. All the trials bikes are made in Spain I believe (Gas Gas, Scorpa, Sherco, Beta). I chose a Sherco as the national importer is in Louisville, KY and I could just drive 1.5 hours and go pick it up. And parts are just a phone call and a day shipping time away.


Good deal, Hope you have a good time on it. Sounds like you already have a plan to have fun.


----------



## oneoldbanjo

Nice....I have always been fond of BMW's....and one with knobbies is even cooler!


----------



## bluesportster02




----------



## justme23005

My TW200


----------



## justme23005

95 KTM 440 EXC 






heres some pics of the rest.


----------



## treevet

justme23005 said:


> 95 KTM 440 EXC
> 
> sweet!


----------



## Toddppm

KTM has come a long way since that bike was built!

That KE looks like a fun little bike, 100?


----------



## justme23005

Toddppm said:


> KTM has come a long way since that bike was built!
> 
> That KE looks like a fun little bike, 100?


 

Yes, its a 2001 KE100.. It only has 32 miles on it. It had 15 miles on it when I bought it, a couple years ago.


----------



## Plankton

honda cb550 four 1975 with 8000 miles on it. Just got it last month.


----------



## little possum

What have I gotten myself into. First venturing over here  And going to pick up a 1980 Suzuki GS850 this week to see if I can make it run ? :monkey:

Nice bikes!


----------



## Biker Dude

Very nice! What did you have to give for that?


----------



## Plankton

I think I lucked out at $1100. Seeing as it needs no work what so ever, not even new tires!


----------



## justme23005

I thought I'd share a couple vids of my other toy. 

YouTube - ‪DS1000‬&rlm;

YouTube - ‪DS1000 Ski Conversion Kit‬&rlm;


----------



## stihl sawing

Nice Bikes guys.


----------



## little possum

Well the wait is over. Now somebody please just go ahead and tell me I am crazy!




1980 Suzuki GS850G. Supposed to be the Buick of cruisers back then 
I think it takes the cake over SS's wing 



Progress so far. Most likely gonna make a bobber/cafe racer. Single seat it and reuse the factor tail end.


----------



## Biker Dude

I had a 2 tone blue 82 GS850GL and I really liked it. They are a great bike once you get the charging system reworked. I have the complete upgrade charging system for that bike if you need one.:msp_thumbsup:


plankton said:


> I think I lucked out at $1100. Seeing as it needs no work what so ever, not even new tires!


You did good on that one for sure. You just don't find them that mint any more.

After taking a closer look at your first pic I see someone has already heavily modded the charging system on that Suzi :msp_scared:

You gotta take some close ups of that alternator mod, pulley and brackets and post 'em or e-mail 'em to me. I really want to see how they did that!


----------



## little possum

Biker Dude said:


> I had a 2 tone blue 82 GS850GL and I really liked it. They are a great bike once you get the charging system reworked. I have the complete upgrade charging system for that bike if you need one.:msp_thumbsup:
> 
> You did good on that one for sure. You just don't find them that mint any more.
> 
> After taking a closer look at your first pic I see someone has already heavily modded the charging system on that Suzi :msp_scared:
> 
> You gotta take some close ups of that alternator mod, pulley and brackets and post 'em or e-mail 'em to me. I really want to see how they did that!


 It was quite a rig. Ill get some pictures of the setup. 
This one is showing 70821 miles, so I imagine its been around the block a time or too. 





Thats my buddies 1980 GL

Gonna shoot ya a PM


----------



## stihl sawing

Those suzukis were nice machines. A little cleaning and restoring and it will be a new one.


----------



## little possum

Thanks fellas. Mostly a learning experience. But I feel like I can make a small profit if I can get it going  But it would be nice to have something to ride around the lake this summer gettin 40+mpg.


----------



## Biker Dude

Just don't run without the airbox like your buddy does, it's unhealthy.


----------



## little possum

Hah, its not quite a runner yet. He is trying to get the carbs figured out, said it had a small leak and thinks its a o-ring.


----------



## epicklein22

little possum said:


> It was quite a rig. Ill get some pictures of the setup.
> This one is showing 70821 miles, so I imagine its been around the block a time or too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats my buddies 1980 GL
> 
> Gonna shoot ya a PM



Pretty cool looking bike. It always pays to be different!


----------



## adkranger

How's this for different?





way to get my groove on in the white stuff.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## stihl sawing

adkranger said:


> How's this for different?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> way to get my groove on in the white stuff.:msp_biggrin:


WOW, Never seen one like that. Gotta be a blast to ride.


----------



## stihl sawing

Great lookin ole Bonny, Triumphs are my favorite bikes.


----------



## little possum

Oh well. Now infected with MAD. Im on the lookout for a 1957 panhead to match Grandpa's last one he had  haha Wishful thinking, I know..

He road cross country twice while in the Navy.


----------



## adkranger

stihl sawing said:


> WOW, Never seen one like that. Gotta be a blast to ride.


 
In fresh snow it is simply amazing. Sleds bore me after about five minutes, I still haven't mastered all this can dish out yet.....


----------



## adkranger

Roma said:


> Dad's Bike...


 
Very nice British iron there.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## stihl sawing

I would love to have this thing, i know it's small but...........

1967 Honda CL90 Scrambler. Beautiful one owner bike.


----------



## fencr

*some of my toys*

I seem to be good at acquiring bikes and not so good at getting rid of them. Here are a few.. 
'74 850 Norton
'74 250 Montesa Cota 
'01 FZ1 
'01 XR250r 

View attachment 176401
View attachment 176402
View attachment 176403
View attachment 176404


----------



## snofrog

adkranger said:


> In fresh snow it is simply amazing. Sleds bore me after about five minutes,


 
lol you must not be doing it right then :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## little possum

What kind of compression is acceptable on bikes? Checked on cylinder on the GS850 the other day and I got about 90#s. I dont think the bike is staying with me. Sights are set on a CR250F or YZ250F  for a little off road action, and I feel safer off the pavement


----------



## Biker Dude

90 is a little low, 140 would be better. If all 4 cylinders were at 90 you might not notice it but one weak cylinder will make the bike idle like crap and have no throttle response.


----------



## promac850

Did I ever mention my neighbor's son in law put one of my neighbor's Honda CB750 tractor pulling engines in his CB 750?

Stock, those 750's ran about 45 hp, he built them to run 13,000 rpms and put out 90-95 hp.

All he did was port them and tune the pipe length... and lap the valves.

Stock block, rods and pistons... he called Honda up and told them what he was doing and they said "Impossible." He said "Your 750's are the only engines that I found to be able to run like this."

An air cooled 750... completely stock with porting and tuned pipes beat many top $5000 or more built up engines.

The gearing is where everything is... that's where he and his buddies figured out the best set up.

The way these engines pulled was nice and steady mid power... until you hit the halfway mark in the tach (~6,500 rpms) then the engine opens up and simply pulls, and pulls. 

That bike, you could hear it miles away... it was LOUD and FAST.

Bet he put many other wannabe bikers to shame with that CB750.

I wish I could've bought it... he sold it for 800 bucks. To some young guy who probably killed himself with it by now.


----------



## little possum

Biker Dude said:


> 90 is a little low, 140 would be better. If all 4 cylinders were at 90 you might not notice it but one weak cylinder will make the bike idle like crap and have no throttle response.


 Thanks! I think that gives me enough reason to pass this on to somebody else and start off with something more in my ability to work on 
It does show 70K on the odometer.


----------



## adkranger

Nice Ktooms and pix Roma! Alas, mine is stihl out of service for a bit. I have to get the kickstand tab fixed. Bike is stihl tore down from winter mode and I don't want to put it back together till I get it to the welder to fix that darn tab. Good thing I've got other rides or I'd be hurtin'.


----------



## little possum

So does that make me a wimp for wantin a 250 fourstroker


----------



## promac850

little possum said:


> So does that make me a wimp for wantin a 250 fourstroker


 
Yeah. I plan on getting a Husky CR390 two smoker... talk about fast... 

My neighbor has one, and the poor thing is still waiting to be put back together. It is one good looking old iron motocross machine. He says he also has an aftermarket muffler for it, which the guy he bought it from said was louder than hell... 

I hear the 390 has a sharp spike somewhere in the powerband, kinda like a lightswitch... nice steady torque, then BAM!!! there's the power...  My neighbor said he has popped many wheelies on the thing before the 390 decided to call it quits for a while. 

Some people say they hate riding a 390 as it's so 'unpredictable' I think it's cause they don't got the nuts to go balls out... 

I swear to God, if he don't get that thing running this year, I'm gonna have to grab it and rebuild it in my barn. I wanna ride that thing... 

Derail complete. 250 subject is now void... :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## little possum

So... Maybe I went a little overkill?
08 YZ450F


----------



## promac850

little possum said:


> So... Maybe I went a little overkill?
> 08 YZ450F


 
There ya go... now put a turbo on it...


----------



## PLMCRZY

Heres my last mx bike i had 02 yzf 250 had ALOT of aftermarket stuff on it. Suspension was setup for me as well. Engine was stock besides bolt ons. 

I bought this bike in 03 and rode/raced it til 09. Never gave me any problems and the last 2 years i was hard on it. I raced novice class usually thru out the race the bike was on the rev limiter mainly. I had to sell it after a bad accident on the lake and couldnt pay my bills. I miss it. I maybe getting back into it, pretty soon once i sell my Dodge truck. I dunno if want a streetbike or another mx bike though. A guy at work is selling his '09 buell 1125r im interested in that, but i love flying thru the air....














You guys will like these


----------



## promac850

Who's that bombshell? :msp_drool:

The bike is a good one. Too bad you had to sell it. 

I used to have a TT-R 125L, I rode the piss out of that bike, sure, not a screamer like a two smoker, but it was fast for its size... topped out at 67 mph on a gravel road in the middle of the apple orchard. Only problem was an inner tube, the front one. I even put Royal Purple in when the oil needed to be changed, and that helped... noticeably.

I made a diamond plate aluminum skid plate, rear sprocket protecting shark fin, and chain guard for it. It was in good shape, only the front brake lever was a little goofy. 

I miss that bike, but am way outgrown for it now. I hope to get a dual sport or a street bike someday. 

Dual sport would either be a KDX200, 220R, or 250. Maybe some of the older two smokers, depending on parts availability. I know a KTM 380 EXC would be a hell of a lot of fun, but I imagine parts are a bit rare and hard to find. Not to mention you pay a good premium for most KTM bikes.

Street, likely Suzuki RG500 or RG250, Yamaha RZ/RD350, or Aprilia RS250. I love the scream of a two smoke.

If I can ever convince my neighbor to sell me that Husky CR 390, I'd be in heaven... even though it's a bit of a basket case right now. I hear they have a great powerband... like a light switch...  Wheelies!!!! YAY!!!!


----------



## PLMCRZY

Stephen C. said:


> I started out with small enduro bikes but then I got a great deal on a CanAm 370 Qualifier. I became hooked on torque and horespower. The 370 didn't care what gear you were in, it just pulled. You could ride it all day long in the woods and just leave it in 3rd gear of you wanted to. It was geard for over 100 mph and would pull it with ease.
> 
> Then I got a Yamaha IT 465.....yikes
> even more power. After a couple years I decided that I wasn't smart enough to slow down, *and blasting through the woods at 60-80 mph would probably catch up with me some day and when it did it would most likely get very ugly in a hurry. * Trees hurt. I sold the bike to a younger guy. He stuffed it under his truck on his first ride. He and the bike survived but the quarter panel of his ford was much worse for the wear.
> 
> After being out of it for many years I bought a KTM 525EXC. It had as much power as the 2 strokes but the power band was not as wide so it required more skill to ride. The suspension permitted insane speeds. I kind of got caught up in the speed thing again, the guys I rode with didn't want to just putt through the woods they wanted to average 25 and 30 mph on 50 mile long single track trail loops. At 60 years old I decided I better quit riding like that before I hurt myself so I sold the KTM. I have been riding motorcycles for 45 years. The only dirt bike I own now is a GasGas 250 XCR enduro bike. It is a hoot to ride.


 
Must of been some easy woods if your going that fast.....i raced hare scrambles before moto and a average for the pros were 30 to 40mph in the woods. They were pro guys.....


----------



## poorboypaul

Nothing beats the sound of a big bore 2 stroke's compression banging away inside the pipe. Then the deep throaty growl as you get on the gas. Had a kx 420 years ago. what a piece of crap. That bike literally would tear itself apart. But the trenches you could dig with that thing! 1st year kawasaki went to the mono shock. Most hideous suspension I've ever been on. Like riding a buckboard. Sold it and bought a kdx 200. Wish I still had that one.


----------



## PLMCRZY

poorboypaul said:


> Nothing beats the sound of a big bore 2 stroke's compression banging away inside the pipe. Then the deep throaty growl as you get on the gas. Had a kx 420 years ago. what a piece of crap. That bike literally would tear itself apart. But the trenches you could dig with that thing! 1st year kawasaki went to the mono shock. Most hideous suspension I've ever been on. Like riding a buckboard. Sold it and bought a kdx 200. Wish I still had that one.


 The only 2 stroke i had was a kx 80 it was my first bike. After that all ive owned are 4 strokes. I did like that 250f cause i could ride it balls out all the time and that was sorta my style. This past weekend i rode my buddys spare bike which is a 09 kxf450 its fuel injected, besides the "flame outs" when you came into a corner hard it was sweet. After i rode it a while i started riding the 450 like my 250 so i was actually going alot faster then i would of been on a 250. If i do get another mx bike it will be a yzf 450. Love the yamahas.


----------



## promac850

Yeah, I was looking at the Gas Gas bikes too. Might end up with one of them. I almost forgot all about them, thanks for refreshing my mind. 

Yamaha WR two smoker is a possibility also...

As is some 'hack' job made by meself...  

If I were to take a frame, I'd want something like a YZ250 or similar frame. Probably would drop a 350 Banshee engine in there, and slap some tires on.  It'd be a screamer. 

I just love the song of a two stroke. Nothing will ever rid me of that love for the distinct idle and scream/roar at top end. 

Ah, might look at an ATK Intimidator too... the big 686cc single... I'd probably end up dead on that one, so I probably won't get it, lol.

I'm pretty crazy, but not that ####ing crazy... 

Did I ever mention I jumped an Enticer 250 12 feet from take off to landing, was about 6-7, maybe a hair more feet off of the ground. Thank God I wore a helmet. Shattered jaw would've sucked big time. I was pretty stupid back then, lol.


----------



## PLMCRZY

promac610 said:


> Yeah, I was looking at the Gas Gas bikes too. Might end up with one of them. I almost forgot all about them, thanks for refreshing my mind.
> 
> Yamaha WR two smoker is a possibility also...
> 
> As is some 'hack' job made by meself...
> 
> If I were to take a frame, I'd want something like a YZ250 or similar frame. Probably would drop a 350 Banshee engine in there, and slap some tires on.  It'd be a screamer.
> 
> I just love the song of a two stroke. Nothing will ever rid me of that love for the distinct idle and scream/roar at top end.
> 
> Ah, might look at an ATK Intimidator too... the big 686cc single... I'd probably end up dead on that one, so I probably won't get it, lol.
> 
> I'm pretty crazy, but not that ####ing crazy...
> 
> Did I ever mention I jumped an Enticer 250 12 feet from take off to landing, was about 6-7, maybe a hair more feet off of the ground. Thank God I wore a helmet. Shattered jaw would've sucked big time. I was pretty stupid back then, lol.


 
Why dont you get something like this
Service Honda Home of the CR500AF

Plus KTM and gas gas are all foreign bikes. Everything is pricey about them. Ktm is junk in my opinion, ive never rode a gas gas nor do i want to. My buddys gas gas trials bike is cool looking i guess. But i would rather stick with the 4 main guys. Honda, Suzuki, Yamaha, or Kawasaki.


----------



## PLMCRZY

Stephen C. said:


> and they are built where?......
> 
> do yourself a favor, keep an open mind, sometimes you get what you pay for. Ohlins on both ends can't hurt anything. Go ride a KTM 525 and tell us what is wrong with it.
> 
> I think KTM's are built for places like Texas.....100 plus MPH easy stuff for miles on end. The KTM's will do it. Pull the front wheel at 60 mph...not a problem.
> 
> I have had them all, even an old Ossa. I love Honda's, I own a Goldwing and a 1800 VTX at the moment, but they are not cutting edge, they are just very very good. The KTM 525 was the only bike I ever owned that had far more performance than I could ever use in the tight woods of Michigan. Around here there are a lot of Orange bikes in the woods.


 I raced a buddys ktm 450sxf and i rode it several times when i didnt have a bike. Its junk, it handled crappy, stuff would fall off all the time even after you checked it was tight. O ya and it only had electric start no kick start which was retarded. A mx bike should not have a battery but good ol KTM thought it was a great idea. Ive been around bikes all my life, Ktms are junk in my book. I also hated the way the suspension was setup with no linkage in the rear. Felt funny, i didnt like it. For a bike thats more then a Japanese bike you would think it would be ALOT nicer. Sure the factory FMF pipes are nice but still doesnt change the fact bolts fly off for no reason. 

I dont know where you think we ride in Tx but there is no place for a Ktm to do 100mph especially in the woods. You mentioned easy stuff as well, Tx holds the ironman every year on the red river. Its one of the hardest races ever. Also there is no way any Ktm except maybe the duke can pull a wheelie at 60mph. Sure the woods guys like them, thats because they are the only company making 2 stroke "WOODS" bikes. Ive rode a 525 as well, sure it would thump, but it handled like a turd and was heavy. I would use it if the race consisted of 2 turns the rest straight aways or turn it into a motard.

I dont mean to come off as a ##### but im just giving you my 2 cents, from what ive expierenced.


----------



## promac850

I was thinking about a CR500 or KX500... or even an older YZ490, WR500...

I've concluded with the kind of trails we have around here, I'd get killed pretty quick on two wheels, one of which having in excess of 50 hp supplied to it.

I think a two smoker old Husky will be just right.  I dunno if my neighbor ever will let go of that thing. He knows it's worth some money, even as a basket case. But it isn't about the money... I'm sure he wants to haul ass around the trails on it. 

My dad used to have a KLR 250, but after he wiped out on my 125 (apparently when he and his friend went out, they traded from the 250 and he got the 125 for the ride back) he decided to sell it. He didn't want to take the risk. 

I told him in the beginning if he's serious about riding, he'd (well, we'd) have to get some gear, like the shin and knee guards, boots, chest protector, elbow/forearm guards, etc. Obviously, he wasn't interested. 

Snowmobiling is where it's at for him. He knows that better anyways. Plus snow, if not packed too hard, which it tends not to be around here, is pretty soft, and considering the coat and snowpants, wipeouts are fairly soft, given the sled doesn't land on your head. 

Hmm... can't wait to get the Procraft with the 150 Mercury XR2 roaring... that thing is fast.  Needs some tlc, like new water pump, thermostats and such (preventative maint.) Needs the won't-go-over-3000rpm problem solved. We've currently got an ad on CL for someone that knows their way around these outboards. I've heard it can be the coil packs, and/or the stator. It idles and cruises fine, but when you go full throttle, it won't rev up.

Back to bikes... I want a Suzuki RE5 wankel rotary bike...


----------



## little possum

Doesnt look like Im going to regret letting the Suzi and Kawi ATV go to help get the Yamahammer 450 thumper. Rode it a little while yesterday and its a blast.


----------



## bluesportster02




----------



## PLMCRZY

promac610 said:


> I was thinking about a CR500 or KX500... or even an older YZ490, WR500...
> 
> I've concluded with the kind of trails we have around here, I'd get killed pretty quick on two wheels, one of which having in excess of 50 hp supplied to it.
> 
> I think a two smoker old Husky will be just right.  I dunno if my neighbor ever will let go of that thing. He knows it's worth some money, even as a basket case. But it isn't about the money... I'm sure he wants to haul ass around the trails on it.
> 
> My dad used to have a KLR 250, but after he wiped out on my 125 (apparently when he and his friend went out, they traded from the 250 and he got the 125 for the ride back) he decided to sell it. He didn't want to take the risk.
> 
> I told him in the beginning if he's serious about riding, he'd (well, we'd) have to get some gear, like the shin and knee guards, boots, chest protector, elbow/forearm guards, etc. Obviously, he wasn't interested.
> 
> Snowmobiling is where it's at for him. He knows that better anyways. Plus snow, if not packed too hard, which it tends not to be around here, is pretty soft, and considering the coat and snowpants, wipeouts are fairly soft, given the sled doesn't land on your head.
> 
> Hmm... can't wait to get the Procraft with the 150 Mercury XR2 roaring... that thing is fast.  Needs some tlc, like new water pump, thermostats and such (preventative maint.) Needs the won't-go-over-3000rpm problem solved. We've currently got an ad on CL for someone that knows their way around these outboards. I've heard it can be the coil packs, and/or the stator. It idles and cruises fine, but when you go full throttle, it won't rev up.
> 
> Back to bikes... I want a Suzuki RE5 wankel rotary bike...


 
Get you a service honda cr500 they are way better then those old original cr500s. Personally, i would go with a 250f plenty of power for you. Can ride anything with them as well.


----------



## banshee67




----------



## stihl sawing

Well it's time for tires on the Kawasaki nomad, This will be the fourth back tire and third front one. i called up the kawa dealer where i USED to get them put on and told him what i needed.

He said i'll have to look it up, Can ya hold on. I said Sure He comes back and says we put two on and mount and balance them for 615 dollars. 

I was like knocked unconseous or something. Didn't know what to say, So i blurted out the first that come to mind. "The Hell you say"

I said you have to be kidding, I can put four truck tires on for that. He said yeah i know, Just had four put on. Well damn, I'm mighty proud of ya but that don't help me.

He ask when i could bring it in, I really thought about a smartass remark but decided against it. Told him, I will shop around some, Thanks for your time.

I called a reputable bike shop around close and he said he will do it for 308 dollars. I said you da man, when can i bring it in? He has to order them but they will be in tommorrow or monday.

For 300 bucks, I can wait a while. This kawa dealer used to be reasonably priced, But sheesh, that's robbery.

Anyway, Gonna get em on for less than half of what they want. I'm a happy camper now.


----------



## stihl sawing

Stephen C. said:


> The RE5 is cool but you can experience the same level of performance and fuel mileage with a 750 water buffalo and you can get parts to keep it running.......they are a hoot to ride....the lack of engine braking dictates that you want a later model with the twin front disks.opcorn:opcorn:


I had one of those water buffaloes years ago, That thing was a beast and would run like a scalded dog. Had it up to 135 in my younger dumber days. Here it is






Found this one too, Yamaha yz(I Think) This was many moons ago.lol


----------



## banshee67

tried to post my banshee the other night, looks like i failed
second attempt:






its a 2003 (they are all basically the same from 87-08 , except some minor gearing changes in early years, and front suspension in the early 80s
its mostly stock, ive changed the front suspension, wider chromoly a-arms, triple rate works shocks, holeshot tires all around, toomey pipes, carbon fiber reeds, k&n filter, bunch of skid plates, just minor stuff.
need to save some cash to get it ported and a +4mm stroker crank would be nice, gotta love the old 70;s technology though, for those not familiar, its a 347cc parallel twin with dual 26mm carbs, out of the 70s yamaha street bikes, milder porting, different gearing, and no powervalves (although you can get aftermarket cylinders with p-valves if you got the $$)


----------



## promac850

Man you people have got me really itching for this, I found on my local CL... guy wants 5k for it.






:msp_drool:

RZ350, nuff said. 

SS: Those days look much better than these days... A YZ and a water buffalo? Damn, you must of had a hell of a lot of fun.


----------



## stihl sawing

promac610 said:


> Man you people have got me really itching for this, I found on my local CL... guy wants 5k for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :msp_drool:
> 
> RZ350, nuff said.
> 
> *SS: Those days look much better than these days... A YZ and a water buffalo? Damn, you must of had a hell of a lot of fun*.


Ahh, Fun is what you make of it, One mans fun is anothers work. We had a lot of fun but there is fun to be had today too. Just get out and do it. I've had several bikes over the years, Don't have pics of but a very few.


----------



## PLMCRZY

promac610 said:


> Man you people have got me really itching for this, I found on my local CL... guy wants 5k for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :msp_drool:
> 
> RZ350, nuff said.
> 
> SS: Those days look much better than these days... A YZ and a water buffalo? Damn, you must of had a hell of a lot of fun.


 That thing is almost as bad as that dudes first scooter in the off topic section.


----------



## banshee67

you guys ever seen the YZR 500's ?
i think thats what they were called at least

they were powered by a 500cc V4 2-stroke in the early 80s
the rz350's big brother i guess you could say
ill see if i can find a video


*edit*
theres actually quite a few on youtube
ive seen them with all 4 pipes coming out under the seat, and also 2 on eachside, i dont like how this guy has 2 under seat and 2 on side , kind of weird, but an amazing bike non the less.. some of these making upwards of 200 hp
[video=youtube;ZcwBPE3BXQg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcwBPE3BXQg&feature=related[/video]


----------



## little possum

YZ450 taught me a few lessons yesterday.
Cousins YZ250F bout launched him off the moutain. Hes got some bruised ribs and a nice bruise on his arm/shoulder.

Rocks are not friends of dirtbikes!


----------



## stihl sawing

Went ridin all weekend and on the way back picked up a trailer, Got to get a conversion harness to wire it up.


----------



## stihl sawing




----------



## treevet

Nice stuff SS. Time for a looong trip.

I did a 150 mile tear thru the countryside in Ky. today. Hoping I can find the guy that did this to his S3 and pay him to do it to mine.


----------



## stihl sawing




----------



## little possum

I like the one about the yellow jacket. I connected with a red wasp the other day, and luckily it went back outta my helmet instead of goin to the back


----------



## stihl sawing

Cleaned the wing up this afternoon in the 101 degree heat.


----------



## stihl sawing

My camera really blows, It can't make a clear pic, Maybe it's just my old shaky hand.


----------



## promac850

Geez, how much money did you tie up into that? 

I see lots aftermarket parts on it...


----------



## stihl sawing

promac610 said:


> Geez, how much money did you tie up into that?
> 
> I see lots aftermarket parts on it...


Kinda scared to say, Probably get mad at myself for spending the money if i thought about it too much.lol


----------



## little possum

promac610 said:


> Geez, how much money did you tie up into that?
> 
> I see lots aftermarket parts on it...


It doesnt matter, you cant take it with ya when you go. So enjoy it, especially when you work to earn it!


----------



## Biker Dude

I was out on the Valk the other day and spotted this Victory at 
Menards.










It's not really to my liking but it certainly has it's own style.


----------



## stihl sawing

Seen several of the visions around here, They definitely are different looking.


----------



## plasticweld

My son and I at Summit Point Race track in WV we race a couple of R6s 






I am in the back one of my students in front of me down at Deals Gap on my R1






on a trip last year to Vt on my triumph tiger


----------



## plasticweld

Stephen C. said:


> You are having more fun than most! I like the tiger.
> 
> I rode my Yamaha XS-11 at deals gap, just is it looks in the picture, in fact that picture was taken on the way down there. Riding double I found out that there are all kinds of hard parts that touch down in those tight off camber turns. That road is a hoot.



Steven I am luckier than most and I know it when it come to bikes. I had a company called EmpireGp Home | EmpireGP Gas Tank RepairI still have the site up so you can see some of our work just click on the examples page at the top. I bought and sold bikes and have fixed hundreds over the years I got to go racing as part of our business and was envolved in the motorcycle community for years. I just recently had to shut down the company one long time employee of over 8 years left and another ended up in jail for a 3rd DWI between the logging and the construction company and the motorcycle company I was spread pretty thin and had to shut it down for now. I did get to enjoy all sorts of things like racing and trips but that has pretty much come to and with a poor economy and a shortage of work.


----------



## promac850

Those GXS-R 750s are a good looking bike. I may end up with one...

After I learn on some pissy little GS500 or something.

Or maybe I'll do some custom engine work, porting, muff modding, etc. and see how it likes it...


----------



## stihl sawing

Ya'll have some nice machines. I agree on the 500 ninja. Good little bike.


----------



## plasticweld

Stephen you are right nothing better than riding with family, my daughter Cathy and my son Russ a from 7 years ago. I have always like the Suzukis the one I am on in the picture is the 900 RF my son is on my track bike from back then a 92 750 that I made street legal Cathy is on here 87 FZR 1000. 

I rarely ride the R1 on the street for the very same reason you mention, once you are used to track speeds nothing on the street ever seems fast anymore, There is no way you can go 170 mph elbow to elbow next to another racer braking hard into a 30 mph corner with the tires chirping under hard braking the bike doing all it can to buck you off and ever be excited about riding on the street again. 

I like your street ride kind of like my old mans bike the Tiger. I have a radar detector, GPS, Ipod hook up. and even a charge for my cell phone. You can't beat lugage when it comes to being practical 

You mentioned Deals Gap here is a Video of my son and I riding down there a few years ago. Deals Gap Motorcycle Video | Russell Brown


----------



## Biker Dude

Here are a couple of shots of my Aspencade after I got done putting the new Bridgestone Spitfires on her.


----------



## Biker Dude

It's in good shape but the transmission is bad. I'm going to convert it to a stick shift since I have a parts car with everything I need in it. The problem is finding the time to work on my own stuff.


----------



## promac850

Biker Dude said:


> It's in good shape but the transmission is bad. I'm going to convert it to a stick shift since I have a parts car with everything I need in it. The problem is finding the time to work on my own stuff.


 
When you do the stick conversion, consider doing a little clean up and some new gaskets for the engine. 

How many miles on her? If around 150,000, consider building/buying some performance goodies to make it that much more fun to drive with the stick shifter in there... 

My poor old Maxima is rotting away. 174,000 miles and still loves singing up to 6,000 rpm... still pretty quick for what she is... a bit slow on take off, but once she gets rolling, well, she may surprise you...

Looking for a rust free donor. If I find one, a rebuilt by me 5 speed manual from a 240SX will likely follow behind the legendary L24E engine, which will also be cleaned up and partially rebuilt when the swap is in order.

Ah, gotta find me a bike... maybe a KLR 250 or a KDX200/220R? I like dual sports. Good mileage and good capabilities.


----------



## mitch95100

GASoline71 said:


> Forgot my 1996 KX250! It's for sale BTW.....
> 
> Gary


 
How Much??
send me a pm


----------



## PLMCRZY

Heres me at the track last sunday on my buds 06 crf 450. Im the guy that comes around first..


----------



## Biker Dude

That's exactly why I love the 91-96 Escorts & Tracers, they go forever. The auto tranny was the only real weak spot in the whole car. That and the junky coil springs they used on the struts, I don't think I've ever bought an Escort that didn't have at least one broke spring.


----------



## Toddppm

plasticweld said:


> My son and I at Summit Point Race track in WV we race a couple of R6s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am in the back one of my students in front of me down at Deals Gap on my R1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on a trip last year to Vt on my triumph tiger


 
Great pics. I might have to try getting into track riding street bikes, all my motocross buddies are dropping out like flies. I'm not even close to the oldest at 44 but damn was hoping to cleanup in 45+ classes this winter! Daughter rides too but going into the military in 1 month so there goes my most dependabe riding buddy.


----------



## poorboypaul

stihl sawing said:


>


----------



## Biker Dude

That's a nice one! Did you get the muffler with it?


----------



## promac850

Stephen C. said:


> yes I did, heat shield and all the mounting bolts
> 
> The inside of the gas tank is as clean as the outside...not a spec of rust. I have no idea why.


 
Probably ran her dry before storing...

P.S. It probably sounds better without a muffler...  Please make vids...


----------



## PLMCRZY

My old boss has a yamaha sr 500cc single cylinder streetbike. Ive thought about buying it and turning it into a cafe racer. No front fender, drag bars, and a short rear fender.


----------



## little possum

I had a friend tell me about his dads bike that he wants to sell. It is a 1975 Honda 360T with 591 original miles on it :msp_ohmy: Good price, but I dont know if I would want to actually ride it, cause its so minty.


----------



## little possum

I was thinking about it Stephen. It would be a descent road starter. Think Id like to step up to a R6 or GSXR sometime. 
And by the looks of it, the bike is not really rare or anything.


----------



## PLMCRZY

little possum said:


> I was thinking about it Stephen. It would be a descent road starter. Think Id like to step up to a R6 or GSXR sometime.
> And by the looks of it, the bike is not really rare or anything.


 If you've ridden dirtbikes and your decent on one, you already have a headstart in the streetbike world. Dont buy that lousy honda thing, get a 600r and respect it and you will be happy for a long time! The honda will just bore you after a while!


----------



## little possum

ClayKann101 said:


> If you've ridden dirtbikes and your decent on one, you already have a headstart in the streetbike world. Dont buy that lousy honda thing, get a 600r and respect it and you will be happy for a long time! The honda will just bore you after a while!


 
I was afraid of the boredom factor, but I didnt know if maybe I could turn a profit on the bike later on down the road. Just want something to ride around the lake, and I dont go any farther than about 15 miles. But if I wanted to ride 300 miles, I wouldnt want to be on the 360T
I was thinking that the ATK700 would make a good next dirtbike


----------



## Biker Dude

The CB360 is a fine starter bike that gets excellent mileage. Lousy Honda thing certainly doesn't do it justice. I learned a lot about riding with my CB350 and when I got bored with it I got my CB750 four. I also had a friend who started out on a CB650 custom and after a month he jumped on a ZX11 ninja. Within 6 weeks he was paralyzed from the waist down after a 140+ mph crash. Starting small and slowly working your way up as you get proficient is the best way to improve your skills as a biker IMHO.


----------



## adkranger

Biker Dude said:


> The CB360 is a fine starter bike that gets excellent mileage. Lousy Honda thing certainly doesn't do it justice. I learned a lot about riding with my CB350 and when I got bored with it I got my CB750 four. I also had a friend who started out on a CB650 custom and after a month he jumped on a ZX11 ninja. Within 6 weeks he was paralyzed from the waist down after a 140+ mph crash. Starting small and slowly working your way up as you get proficient is the best way to improve your skills as a biker IMHO.


 
+1, I'll second that sentiment. Nothing wrong at all with a good ole CB, reliable as a rock. I love my 1200 Buell, but am never bored scooting around on my lil' TLR200 either. Different tools for different uses. If the price is right, grab that CB360 and wear the rubber off of it. 500+ miles on '76 is down right criminal.........

Years ago I picked up a sweet little CB350 from a friend of the family, had maybe 1000 miles on it. It was in show room mint condition, gentleman used it as a commuter to work in the summer......to the tune of about 10 miles a day. I was riding a GS1000 at the time, but figured I could use it as a starter bike for the wife. She never rode it, I never even put in on the road, so I gave it to my brother who did heaven know's what with it. Regret not keeping that lil' scooter around ever since. You just do not stumble onto mint condition bikes every day.........


----------



## PLMCRZY

Biker Dude said:


> The CB360 is a fine starter bike that gets excellent mileage. Lousy Honda thing certainly doesn't do it justice. I learned a lot about riding with my CB350 and when I got bored with it I got my CB750 four. I also had a friend who started out on a CB650 custom and after a month he jumped on a ZX11 ninja. Within 6 weeks he was paralyzed from the waist down after a 140+ mph crash. Starting small and slowly working your way up as you get proficient is the best way to improve your skills as a biker IMHO.


 
Ya they are great to someone thats never been on a BIKE! They are lame when your dirtbike is a 450, Its just wasting money. Why would you get something you will grow out of in the first WEEK!? Get a 600r and RESPECT it!


----------



## promac850

ClayKann101 said:


> Ya they are great to someone thats never been on a BIKE! They are lame when your dirtbike is a 450, Its just wasting money. Why would you get something you will grow out of in the first WEEK!? Get a 600r and RESPECT it!


 
600r? Four stroker?

Why not a 500cc square four two smoker? Like a RGA/V 500 race screamer from the late 70's? 182 horsepower at 12,500 RPM... :msp_w00t:

[video]<object width="480" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/09nEqyE4ufw?version=3&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/09nEqyE4ufw?version=3&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="480" height="390" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>[/video]

This is a RG 500 Gamma in this video, which is the street version (not as fast, but still more fun than a four stroker, IMHO, due to the unique wail...


----------



## little possum

I am a bit worried about the fun factor wearing off. I mean the dirtbike will probably be quicker, but its not setup for long stretchs down the road. And Ive wanted a streetbike for a while. But it is a 1975 with under 600 miles  For less than 2K$ Maybe Ill just have to figure out a way to do both


----------



## little possum

Well I was told 1600$ but figured I could talk him down a bit. Kinda scares me that its set for so long. I know most autos and tractors when you make them run after sittin for years they tend to leak.


----------



## Biker Dude

$1600 is too high for a CB360 that needs resurrecting, at least in my area. There was a ride ready one in the local CL for $400 a couple of weeks ago. Heck, I've got a friend who's selling his ride ready GL1100 Goldwing for $1600. Just go on your local Craigslist and do a search in motorcycles with your target price as the maximum and see what's out there.


----------



## promac850

I have a friend that rides a CB450 Nighthawk... it's nearly in mint condition and he said he bought it for about a grand.

Another guy I know rides a FZR 1000... probably forked out a bit for that bike...


----------



## treevet

you could have some funk in the tank and fuel lines on a bike that old too. Like was said you can find some very nice bikes out there for just over a grand. I wouldn't let the low mileage on that old '75 bike fool you into thinking it won't need work. They didn't make em so bullet proof back then. I bought a new 71 Triumph and it had many issues as they all did. My new Triumphs have all been as close to perfect as a bike could be.


----------



## Toddppm

You stole that! Looks pretty good, what year is it? 
Got this off craiglist for $1200.00, 1992, just needed to rebuild the carbs.
View attachment 189243


----------



## promac850

Toddppm said:


> You stole that! Looks pretty good, what year is it?
> Got this off craiglist for $1200.00, 1992, just needed to rebuild the carbs.
> View attachment 189243


 
OOooo... 

That reminds me of the Honda CB750 fours for pulling tractors that my neighbor would modify... all he did was port and polish the heads, install Accel ignition coils/wires and NGK plugs, and lapped the valves... then started with long individual pipes from each port, and cut them down until he got into the desired rpm range for power and torque. He got about 90-95 horsepower at about 13,000 rpm, red line was something like 14 or 15,000 rpm... never had a problem with them, only one broke a timing chain... otherwise they were as reliable as your average CB750... 

If I got a naked street bike, I'd probably start out with a GS550 or the like... and after I get the hang of it, start porting it...  Make a little screamer of a bike, and scare all kinds of much bigger bikes with the proper gearing... Those, IIRC rev out to about 11,000 rpm stock, so porting should take it well into the 15,000 rpm area, and make some respectable power too.

I'd paint it flat black, of course...


----------



## Toddppm

Yes, it's a Zephyr 750.


----------



## PLMCRZY

Cant remember if i posted these already but im sure you dont mind a repost 
























Btw im looking at a 09 Buell 1125r, dyno sheet says it put down 160 rwhp


----------



## treevet

Very tastefull picts!

Seems like that bike musta been modded. No Buell stock would ever dyno that kind of rwhp.

Getting the itch to buy a new bike and Triumph is dragging its feet putting out a new engine. I have owned the 885, 955 and have the 1050. I am also considering having my bike customized if they/someone could make it look like this...


----------



## treevet

Ps....yesterday they had an anti helmet rally of over 550 motorcycles in Cinci.

One guy lost control of his bike, went over his handlebars, and died from head injuries.


----------



## PLMCRZY

treevet said:


> Very tastefull picts!
> 
> Seems like that bike musta been modded. *No Buell stock would ever dyno that kind of rwhp.
> *
> Getting the itch to buy a new bike and Triumph is dragging its feet putting out a new engine. I have owned the 885, 955 and have the 1050. I am also considering having my bike customized if they/someone could make it look like this...


 
Well it aint stock...... It had a exhaust and i believe somebody tuned it in San Diego.


----------



## Toddppm

She looks familiar and still hot, from the famous Thumpertalk thread.


----------



## PLMCRZY

Toddppm said:


> She looks familiar and still hot, from the famous Thumpertalk thread.


 
HAHAHA man that was a long time ago! That bike got 2nd in bike of the month for yzfs. I miss the old days!


----------



## lordlucifer

View attachment 190089


----------



## lordlucifer

8 ball , got some nice mods pushin 120 hp 130lbs torque


----------



## promac850

That is a badass bike... now go slap a turbo on it... 

Here is a link to one manufacturer... http://www.aerocharger.com/kits_victory_vegas.php?gclid=CKeGqfGU-KkCFYZrKgod0zskZg

it's a real clean kit. Nice how the pipe and such are basically invisible.


----------



## PLMCRZY

Heres a couple of me from last weekend. Riding a 06 crf 450r


----------



## little possum

Ugh got left stranded at the house the other day when the YZ lost spark. Any of you have suggestions on checking the coil?


----------



## RandyMac

My first Honda, a '72 CL450. We went a lot places, I even hauled big saws and what not to the woods on it.


----------



## promac850

RandyMac, is that the bike you got pulled over while heading to work because of an abnormally large object hanging off the back of it? :msp_smile:


----------



## treevet

RandyMac said:


> My first Honda, a '72 CL450. We went a lot places, I even hauled big saws and what not to the woods on it.


 
nice bike RMac. The first real cool bike when I was a kid was 2 cl 305's 2 older guys bought in 2 bright colors when I was a kid. Sounded great too. Way outta my reach considering the ever present need for beer money. I bought a Bonne when got back from the service tho.

After I got out and in tree biz I used an MGB for tree work pulling over trees with homeowners with it and carrying gear in the trunk and a polesaw on the top. Never moved gear on the bike like you tho lol.


----------



## RandyMac

Stephen C. said:


> I think you need this.....Honda CB 450 Scrambler $1995 firm !
> 
> If I didn't already have a garage full..........


 
That is a CB with CL pipes, it would have the wrong forks.

PM610 here is that story.


Picture a Southern Humboldt morning in late October, dawn, cold, no frost, light breeze brings scents from the orchard. I'm tricking my old Honda CL450 into starting, it does, it always did, but not without some drama. It lost a choke valve in one carb, so whenever I started it, it went throught the same routine, could be near freezing or 90 degrees, spitting, popping back through carb, laboring to idle. Finally it runs on all two, the thrash from the valve gear quiets as the oil makes it's way there. I check the gear, took some fancy lashing to get it all on the bike, and to keep it there. I blew a head gasket in the Old man's Scout, so I used the beater Honda. It had a very sturdy rack, had to be tough, I strapped on a 797 with 48" bar, four gallons of mix, one of bar oil, wedges, axe, saw spares and 5 pounds worth of lunch. I had to wait for the sun to rise, my GranDad told me not to travel his roads in the dark. Roads indeed, skidtrails would be a fair bet. With a gritty crunch, I found first gear, and thump thump thump headed down the hill, I was almost sitting on the tank, not much room left. Three miles, 20 minutes later, I get to the main ranch. The old guy is swearing something fierce, something about the old D6 and the need to waste a day going to town (Eureka) for parts. Then he gave me that sideways look, you know the one, where they think you are nuts, but are too polite to say so. He mentioned the lash up I had going, wished me luck and continued swearing at the malingering D6. Wow, real county road, not paved, but it looked like freeway after the goat trails on the ranch. I headed towards Whitethorn, the road was good enough to use 3rd and 4th gears, maybe 35-40 mph in spots. Took about 30 minutes to get to the turn-off, yet more goat trails, fresh ones this time. I could hear the NorthWest log loader running, dust hung in the air from the trucks getting their first load of the day. My partner Ray was coming up behind me, his beat International pick-up chugging and squeaking up the hill. It was steep enough that I was standing on the pegs, leaning towards the headlight, all that weight on the rear made the front end a bit light. The landing was it's normal chaos, heavy equipment, log trucks, men, all moving in seemingly random directions. I parked/crashed out of the way, headed to the landing chaser's fire for coffee/crankcase drippings, before commencing on the day's harvest/destruction of timber. Ray and I felled, bucked and accounted for around 25 old growth Doug Firs, the smallest probably went 40"dbh, the big ones ran 60"-72"+. Ray was a gas to work with, wise old guy, had a way with words, I learned a tremendous amount from him, the old school way of logging. We quit at 3pm, since I was halfway there already, I decided to run into Garberville, heck paved road was only a few miles away. So, I had a couple beers, a steak dinner and visited this gal I knew. It was almost sunset when I headed back to the wilderness, I did a shortcut, yep, this time it was real freeway. The fun didn't last very long, cotton pickin' Highway Patrolman decided to stop me. He went on about overlength load, no flag, obstructed tail light.....he even used a tape to measure, just how overlength the bar was. jeeze a man born without a sense of humour and well, patience stretched a little thin by my back chat, and watching me climb the bank, to borrow some flagging off a stake. Of course crumpling and tossing the ticket didn't improve matters. I didn't make it back to the cabin, too dark by then, I hung out with my GranDad, sipped whiskey, smoked cigars on the porch, talked about the day's work.

I had tons of days like this one, at the time, it seemed endless, I know better now. So, I sit here, in the dead of night, trying to get some of this down, before it dissappears.


----------



## PLMCRZY

I stepped it up this weekend, the first picture that jump is called quadzilla. Its big and its notorious for people not making it. I was on a 450f and i was 4th gear pinned to make this jump. It took me a while to do it. I have the skill to do it but i never had the balls to do it until this past sunday. The other pictures is a triple step up deal its easy i actually over jumped it a few times and landed flat it hurt! No i did not land on that kid:msp_tongue:


----------



## wahconah98

I have several bikes in the stable. My favorite is my '04 Kawasaki ZX-12R.

Here is a picture: (it's blue in case you can't tell)


----------



## Toddppm

Nice, I have the same bike. Love step ups, looks like a fun one.


----------



## little possum

Roma, Id like to be informed on that ol bike! That would be a awesome bike for a Titan Bluestreak collector


----------



## PLMCRZY

Toddppm said:


> Nice, I have the same bike. Love step ups, looks like a fun one.


 
Sweet what kind of bike?


----------



## paccity

View attachment 191347
76 rm 250 , 1st year. bought new raced it a season then got the next years mod. still have the old girl. still runs strong.


----------



## Toddppm

06 crf450


----------



## MichiganMadMan

View attachment 191506

My 1987 Honda VFR F2
Been all over with it, great mix of power, comfort and range.


----------



## MichiganMadMan

View attachment 191507

2001 Kawasaki Concours A.K.A. The Blue Door.


----------



## Toddppm

Just picked this up, will be replacing the Barbie trike in the background.


----------



## treevet

Stephen C. said:


> My latest ride, 07 883 custom...great bike. Found it on craigs list 20 miles from my house.
> I have always like the Sportsters but I hate vibration. This one has the rubber mounted engine
> and fuel injection. So far I like it a lot.


 
Very nice. If you don't mind, how much? Kinda what I am looking for in a second bike.


----------



## grandpatractor

Couple pics of my new one. 2009 Suzuki C109R.


----------



## Biker Dude

My latest Barn find, a 1985 Kawasaki 700 LTD with 4200 actual miles











I drained the old gas out and tried to start her on some fresh stuff but she wouldn't stay running. :frown:

Into the shed she goes until I have the time & funds to do a proper carb job.


----------



## NZIrish

*The Bikes*

Ducati ST2, Service in NZ Cost $795!! Loved it but Sold it and gave the money to wifes favorite charity...herself 






This was my old GSX 1200Y 100BHP, very quick smooth ride...sold to purchase ST2 Ducati






My old 1990 GPZ900r Jap Classic sold to purchase GSX1200Y:


----------



## adkranger

Biker Dude said:


> My latest Barn find, a 1985 Kawasaki 700 LTD with 4200 actual miles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I drained the old gas out and tried to start her on some fresh stuff but she wouldn't stay running. :frown:
> 
> Into the shed she goes until I have the time & funds to do a proper carb job.


 
That's a nice looking ZN700. Only made for two production years, if you can track down a factory service manual guard it with your life. Had one until two years ago, great bike, smooth power, comfortable I miss it. But after buying my Ulysses it just wasn't seeing any road time, so I passed it on to someone who was getting back into riding.


----------



## adkranger

Stephen C. said:


> I have several bikes. I bought a Kawasaki 600 Eliminator several weeks ago. It is a real hoot but the foot peg position causes me pain in my hip. If it wasn't for that it would be my ride of choice. Most people have never even seen one, it will do th 1/4 mile in the low 12's and is vibration free and lightweight with an upright riding position, pro stock dragster styling.
> I love the way that bike runs.


 
Big K's Eliminators were some of the finest bikes they ever produced, always coveted them. Looks like you did well on the 883 as well, hope it works out for you.


----------



## treevet

My brain has become wrapped around a hd dyna street bob, 07 on w/ the 96 ci motor.

It is out of my control when this stuff happens. Will go well as an alternative to tears in the country and highways with my crotch rocket. Anybody have any negs about this ride?


----------



## trailduster2

*trike*

well here is my trike!

View attachment 194865

View attachment 194866

View attachment 194867


----------



## Biker Dude

trailduster2 said:


> Here's my trike!









Nice, my neighbor wants me to build a Lil' Abner Trike for him but I can't find any pics of what it looked like. Yours is pretty cool though!


----------



## trailduster2

*lil abdner*

Thanks biker dude! This is a rather special bike to me,. My father in law and I built this trike from an old style look. It had the wood box on top and all the weird things you would fine on a older trike. We spent about a year building this, in the process pf the build he had come down with a case of thyroid cancer. Doing the build and batteling the cancer was pretty rough. as the trike was getting closer to being done he ended up getting mesotheleoma cancer and it spred very fast. I was ably to get the paint on the finished trike just in time for him to get a single ride on it before he passed away, 2 years ago as of yesterday! I am in the process of getting a I.M.O. tattoo of the bike and him together and will have it done in ink.


----------



## Biker Dude

Wow, what an amazing build story! I'm glad to hear he got a ride before passing on and now you will always have him in your memories whenever you ride. I'm a big fan of old school design and you have definitely captured that with your trike. Very Nice!


----------



## trailduster2

*thank you*

Many thanks to you Biker Dude! As you can see on this photo, We are about to fallow dad in the hurse and I was the lead bike on the funeral procesion. Let me tell you that was the hardest ride I have EVER been on! Thanks again.

View attachment 196186


----------



## Biker Dude




----------



## treevet

Nice looking trike and nice story.

Changed my mind and bought another Triumph S3. Sold the old one, a yellow 05 S3 the day before to my neighbor. Loved that bike but when you fall out of love it is time and I wasn't riding much because of being busy and the heat. New bike much the same but with small differences. Will be nice to still see my old one around too.


----------



## Biker Dude

You should get your ass kicked for letting dust settle on that VTX! Nice collection though, you have good taste in bikes.


----------



## treevet

nice scooters Stephen!


----------



## Biker Dude

If the VTX ever gets lonely again I'll do my patriotic duty and give it some exercise for you! I only have my Aspencade and my Valkyrie in rotation here so adding the VTX would be no problem. I'd be glad to help out a fellow AS biker.


----------



## Biker Dude

I really like mine too. It took better than a year to rebuild it but man it was worth it. What a blast to drive! Here's a little before and after.











Here's the tire I put on the back of her last week. Yes I have gone to the darkside, they have cookies!


----------



## cantoo

Stephen, I would never be caught with a tire like that on my bike. At least very few have caught up to me anyway, except the boys in blue last year. Doing a little bit fast on the 401 and he run out on the road infront of me and waved me down. Turns out all he wanted was my autograph and a few $'s for donuts.




Likely have a couple thousands kms on it and happy so far. Gravel road running is a blast, grass, sand whatever is no problem now. Burnouts are much cheaper and those small annoying roads cracks don't bother me now.
Now sure now but I think it's a Michelin Hydro Edge 205/65/16


----------



## little possum

I got the :msp_rolleyes: look when I mentioned buying a crotch rocket project from a high school friend. Mom and Dad both.. :msp_tongue: Supposedly a 600frame with a bigger motor. IDK. Gonna take a look and see if I think Im capable of handling this one. The GS turned out to be more than I wanted to tackle. And some of the $ I made off it went to the YZ anyways.


----------



## Biker Dude

cantoo said:


> Likely have a couple thousands kms on it and happy so far. Gravel road running is a blast, grass, sand whatever is no problem now. Burnouts are much cheaper and those small annoying roads cracks don't bother me now.
> Now sure now but I think it's a Michelin Hydro Edge 205/65/16



That's one of the tires mentioned on the darkside database. Mine is a General Altimax HP 205/60/16 and I only have 50 km or so on it so far. Here is a better shot of the tread pattern.






Did you run the air pressure at 40 psi for the first 1000 km and then slowly reduce pressure to find the "sweet spot"? that is the procedure they recommend on the darkside database site.


----------



## cantoo

I started at 42 and tried to keep it at that. Tough to get that percise when checking the pressure but it sure does make a difference. I ride double most of the time and really don't do much tight corning. Just straightline fast, getting too old to hit the curves, the old eyeballs are bigger than the other balls now.


----------



## promac850

Biker Dude said:


> That's one of the tires mentioned on the darkside database. Mine is a General Altimax HP 205/60/16 and I only have 50 km or so on it so far. Here is a better shot of the tread pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you run the air pressure at 40 psi for the first 1000 km and then slowly reduce pressure to find the "sweet spot"? that is the procedure they recommend on the darkside database site.


 
I run those on the VW... they are great tires... hold the road very well, very affordable, and even while holding the pedal to the floor with the wheel to the left and making a hard left turn from a stop, squealing all the way through... they don't show hardly any wear. Not to mention they do look cool as well... 

Correction... mine are the RT's...


----------



## treevet

Put a new set of mirrors and got rid of the license plate appendage on my new Triumph s3. My 4th s3 since '98


----------



## abikerboy

*My Scoot*

My ride, a 2002 Sportster 883 which I bought new in '02. Original plans called for a teardown and a "warmed over" 1250 cc conversion with Buell Thunderstorm/Screamin' Eagle heads, but a busted up back and 2 years of getting cut on kind of foiled the plans. Now, several years later, I'm saving up so that hopefully I will still be able to do the build in the near future. So far, my mods are a thunderjet kit in the carb, Screamin' Eagle air filter kit, and Crane Hi Energy ignition kit with Bluestreak coil and Black Max wires.


----------



## Toddppm

What's that sticking out under the tarp?


----------



## Biker Dude

Nice looking bike, super clean! Is the dirt bike in the background an Aermacchi Harley?


----------



## abikerboy

Thanks for the compliments! The scoot under the tarp is a 1965 Bridgestone 90TR. Use to be my dad's bike, and after he died it ended up in my mom's basement. When my mom passed a couple of years ago it came to my yard to live. The woman is searching out parts to restore it, which is a slow job. It is a dual useage bike, little 90cc 2-stroke, and has a double sprocket on the back wheel. One sprocket for street use, other sprocket for off road. I actually learned to ride on that bike. My feet wouldn't reach the ground. We had a cement porch that was elevated off the ground. My dad would start the bike, and push it up to the porch, and I would swing over the bike, and would hope that I didn't need to stop until I made it back to where I began.


----------



## abikerboy

Lots of nice bikes here! Would love to ride with you guys anytime! Now I hope that CAD doesn't turn into MAD!!! Lol!!!


----------



## jpdocdave

77 shovelhead, was my Dad's since new, I rode it to Harley 105th, got a lot of attention which I was suprised about. But most shovelheads got mutilated. 












Here's my 1st harley next to my uncle's 78


----------



## Biker Dude

Nice shovel but man those banana calipers SUCK! I just got done taking all the play out of a 78 FLH braking system and even with all new bushings and pins and drilled and pinned calipers they still rattle. I love the old iron but sometimes it really gets my blood boiling.


----------



## jpdocdave

Biker Dude said:


> Nice shovel but man those banana calipers SUCK! I just got done taking all the play out of a 78 FLH braking system and even with all new bushings and pins and drilled and pinned calipers they still rattle. I love the old iron but sometimes it really gets my blood boiling.


 
Thanks, and no kidding. I have to rebuild them every couple years.


----------



## jpdocdave

Stephen C. said:


> I gotta say they are both cool scoots but if I think H.D. has done great things with vibration control and fuel injection. I like yours a lot. I have been a rider for many years and have ignored Harleys for about 35 years due to vibration intolerance on my part. My rubber mount 07 883C is perfect for my needs. It tops out a little over 100, I don't need to go there often....it will run all day long at 80, the mirrors stay clear at any speed, the forward controls and stock bars fit me perfectly. The vibration moves around with the speed but never becomes bothersome just enough to know that the bike is still running. I think you have the better bike.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: How do you feel about it. If you wanted to ride a thousand miles or so what would you want to do it on, your Sportster of one of the larger older bikes?



No doubt, they've done a lot for comfort, and they've come a long way. There's still something that can't be explained about rolling down the pavement on that old iron though, it's gotta be felt, and it's not for everyone.

Someday I may buy a nice newer bagger and do some nice long riding, but that 77 has been all over the country, my dad wore out three speedometers on it, all dying around 30,000 miles.....add it up, not many shovelheads out there with those miles, in perfect condition.


----------



## sdmaker

My 75 Goldwing project.


----------



## sdmaker

my 75 goldwing project


----------



## avason

[video=youtube;HadMUzb8ug0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=HadMUzb8ug0[/video]
man do i miss her!! Lost her about a year ago!! She was sitting in the basement for 3 years so it had to be done.


----------



## Biker Dude

Nice naked wing there sdmaker! If you need new throttle shaft felt seals for her let me know, I manufacture an upgraded seal that's twice as nice as the originals were.

Yours is sweet too avason although I like 'em to idle a little slower so it sounds like they are on the verge of quitting.



jpdocdave said:


> There's still something that can't be explained about rolling down the pavement on that old iron though, it's gotta be felt, and it's not for everyone.


Truth!

The closest thing to it is the feeling I get when I hang out around the ancient steam engines running at the threshing shows or the old steam locomotives puffing through the mountains.


----------



## jpdocdave

Biker Dude said:


> Yours is sweet too avason although I like 'em to idle a little slower so it sounds like they are on the verge of quitting.



Like this? :wink2:


----------



## little possum

JGR concept bike. Head is reverse machined to keep the weight back.  Pretty wicked looking machine.

Been thinking over the idea of trading the YZ450 for a dual sport. Get a lil better gas mileage just cruisin around to my buddies houses, and work. Not real good for haulin saws


----------



## Gavman

K1300R - the power of naked

I have this one in orange for my fair weather commuting, an awesome bike and soo fun to ride...


----------



## Biker Dude

jpdocdave said:


> Like this? :wink2:


Yes, just like that!


----------



## Pointman

OK so here I am breaking out the chainsaws to take my mind off my PMS (Parked Motorcycle Syndrome) and what do I find here??? 

A reminder that I can't ride my scoot!!

That's just not right.... 

(Honda VTX 1800)


----------



## stump rancher

View attachment 215311
Here's my collection. Sorry, no chromed street bikes. The two dual sports are always licensed and street legal, though. 'I'd rather ride 'em than shine 'em.' The lil' Yammie is my grandson's.....Dan.


----------



## stihl sawing

Two dirty motorcycles.


----------



## Biker Dude

In this weather I could be out riding! They're predicting 44F for Tuesday and if it happens I'm pulling out the Aspencade!


----------



## treevet

didn't have much time but did about 50 miles yesterday. It was beautiful out and going for a putt today. :rockn:


----------



## SS396driver

My Springer






Frenched in the 39 lLED taighlight on a Fatboy rear fender myself mig welded the pan and used lead no bondo 













Did the paint also PPG DBU black with HOK purple ghost flames




Wifes Fatboy the 1100 Silverado ,650 vstar and my sons Buell Firebolt





The Vstar got me back into riding in 99 after the kids were all grown. I bought the 1100 after I we bought the two Harleys because it was a great deal. My neighbor bought it for his wife and she dropped it in the driveway and wouldn't get back on it. Minor scuff on the pipe.


----------



## Leather Jacket

I see some nice bikes here! :msp_thumbsup: Me likes! :hmm3grin2orange: I ride a Yamaha XJR 1300, I'll post some photos if I figure out how soon. Ride safe guys!


----------



## Paul B

PLMCRZY said:


> My old boss has a yamaha sr 500cc single cylinder streetbike. Ive thought about buying it and turning it into a cafe racer. No front fender, drag bars, and a short rear fender.



I think they called it a "thumper"


----------



## Dave Hadden

I'm not a motorcycle guy and haven't read through every page on this thread but I recently encountered this guy so thought I'd throw this link up. Anyone familiar with him?
I appreciate quality and functionality so kinda dig this guy's stuff.
Oh, click on each bike for more info on it after you click the link.

Goldammer Cycle



Take care.


----------



## treevet

Very neat looking bikes. 

Here's a fun clip. One of the bikes based on my new speed trip but quite modded...

[video=youtube;xxfejegRzhQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxfejegRzhQ&feature=related[/video]


----------



## PLMCRZY

Well I'm am done with motorbikes for a while. I decided a few weekends ago to ride some woods. Im usually at the mx track. Needless to say I was reminded how rough woods riding is. Broke foot, swelled kidney, big gash in my arm. 

We had to jump down this cliff well I hit it goin way to fast and ended up, hitting a pile of rocks. 

Here's what I was on tricked out crf450x







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## little possum

Yea, seem to getcha when ya think you are gonna be fine. I was ridin wheelies past the house one mornin on the tar and gravel. A few fly bys, then crashed in the driveway pullin into the shop maybe 5mph. Hand was swollen and blue for 2 weeks. Still hurts if I move it wrong.

Stuck a GPS in my pocket the other day, and clocked the top speed on the YZ450F in 30mph wind gusts... Only runs 86.2


----------



## snofrog

I picked this up in January as a project . it arrived in boxes . I hope to be riding it before summer . It is a 87 Yamaha xt 600


----------



## PLMCRZY

Here's a video of me the day before I went trail riding. 

I was on a 09 crf 450, yes that's me passing everyone lol

http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i320/clayster89/97286758.mp4


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ironworker

Here is mine 1997 fxdl I bought new in '97











I have a bigger cam in it, with Super Trapp pipes and S&S Carb, will leave a 20' holeshot.


----------



## Toddppm

snofrog said:


> I picked this up in January as a project . it arrived in boxes . I hope to be riding it before summer . It is a 87 Yamaha xt 600








I had one of those new as my only transportation at the time. Lost it when I got speed wobbles going down the highway one happy friday afternoon about 75 mph. Went down in the middle of the highway during rush hour and had to roll to the line to avoid getting squished by a bus! Fun, fun, spent a few hours in the hospital getting apshalt removed from my elbows and back and went to the beach the next day!


----------



## SS396driver

greyfox said:


> Here is mine 1997 fxdl I bought new in '97
> 
> 
> 
> I have a bigger cam in it, with Super Trapp pipes and S&S Carb, will leave a 20' holeshot.



I went with a Hillside 107 ci with stage III heads, Woods gear drive cams, Mikuni 42 mm carb I had a 95 kit in her and blew the INA inner cam bearing, wiped out the bearing and case . Thought I would need a new case but Scott repaired it by boring it and using a billet sleeve. Dyno'd at 121 hp and 128 ft/lbs more than happy with it


----------



## bigbadbob

View attachment 227349

New to me 2003 9,100 miles.


----------



## snofrog

Stephen C. said:


> I had one also. Mine liked to stall out when plunking through mesquito filled swamps in the heat of summer. I lost a lot of blood trying to get it restarted. The hot engine atracts them from great distances. My CanAm 370 qualifier outperformed it by a huge margin. The 370 had more low end, more top end and more in the middle. It never stalled ald left me to the blood suckers.



I am down to just a few odds and ends . lets hope it doesnt treat me that badly


----------



## Toddppm

Hah, my other fond memory of that bike besides the wreck was going through some swampy woods trying to connect a couple roads and it kept stalling from overheating and the #$%^ decompression cable broke! Try kicking one of those 600 cc singles with no decompression valve a few dozen times and you'll know pain.


----------



## tbow388

*My purty girl*






3 years and almost 30,000 miles later I LOVE MY MOTORCYCLE.

Even has her own facebook fanpage with 172 friends!!!


----------



## PLMCRZY

Really wanting a streetbike now. I gave up the offload after my recent crash. I'd like to find a sweet later model kz1000. If I can't find one I'll probably end up with a r6 or something.


----------



## Bubba

Heres my 1980 fxef


----------



## jpdocdave

1980 w/ kick and electric start? 77 was the last year harley did that.

nice old scoot.


----------



## stihl sawing

Bubba said:


> Heres my 1980 fxef


Nice Bike, You'll look good on it wearing that green jacket you just won.:hmm3grin2orange:Jokin aside, that is a nice harley.


----------



## Bubba

jpdocdave said:


> 1980 w/ kick and electric start? 77 was the last year harley did that.
> 
> nice old scoot.




I think it was once kick only. I think somewhere down the line someone added the electric start, But i may be wrong. I'm not to up on my harley history. Thanks for the compliments guys.


----------



## jpdocdave

Bubba said:


> I think it was once kick only. I think somewhere down the line someone added the electric start, But i may be wrong. I'm not to up on my harley history. Thanks for the compliments guys.



Well, we all know people will do anything, but my 76 is kick/electric, and my uncle's 77 was the last year harley did both, 78 on was electric only. That bike originally came with electric start and no kick in 1980


----------



## Bubba

jpdocdave said:


> Well, we all know people will do anything, but my 76 is kick/electric, and my uncle's 77 was the last year harley did both, 78 on was electric only. That bike originally came with electric start and no kick in 1980



After posting my last reply I got to thinking it was probably the other way around. I like having the kickstart, but i'm not gonna lie, i dont use it very often. Its nice knowing you have a back up, just in case


----------



## dingeryote

Bubba said:


> After posting my last reply I got to thinking it was probably the other way around. I like having the kickstart, but i'm not gonna lie, i dont use it very often. Its nice knowing you have a back up, just in case



I gotta agree with that 100%. I have left the Duc with the stupid switch in the "locked with tail lights on" position, and a kick pedal would have been nice. It ain't like you can just get a jump, and bump starting in traffic never goes well. LOL!!

Nice shovel!!!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## SliverPicker

View attachment 233068


----------



## snofrog

I do at last have it running decent enough to propel its self . It wasnt that bad of a project

March 11, 2012 3:19 PM - YouTube


----------



## treevet

[video=youtube_share;2Fpwlae4ZYc]http://youtu.be/2Fpwlae4ZYc[/video]

borrowed this from the "music" thread. gonna bust a nice long ride today!


----------



## oneoldbanjo

treevet said:


> [video=youtube_share;2Fpwlae4ZYc]http://youtu.be/2Fpwlae4ZYc[/video]
> 
> borrowed this from the "music" thread. gonna bust a nice long ride today!



I prefer the original Richard Thompson performance of this song. Seems to make more sense having a fellow from England signing about Vincents.....than it does a Bluegrass Band. Here is the ling for a casual performance of it without a band.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxKTzwaEa2o

I do realize however that Del McCoury has done very well with this song - and most people don't know that Del is not the writer or original version of this song.


----------



## oneoldbanjo

*Honda MiniTrail*

Here is one that I restored a while ago.......it is a 1968 Honda Minitrail. I have 2 more to finish.


----------



## treevet

oneoldbanjo said:


> Here is one that I restored a while ago.......it is a 1968 Honda Minitrail. I have 2 more to finish.



Cool, what year.? Do you sell them.?


----------



## treevet

oneoldbanjo said:


> I prefer the original Richard Thompson performance of this song. Seems to make more sense having a fellow from England signing about Vincents.....than it does a Bluegrass Band. Here is the ling for a casual performance of it without a band.
> 
> Richard Thompson - 1952 Vincent Black Lightning - YouTube
> 
> I do realize however that Del McCoury has done very well with this song - and most people don't know that Del is not the writer or original version of this song.



I understand completely but I'd also rather hear "All along the Watch Tower" by Hendrix than by Dylan.


----------



## oneoldbanjo

treevet said:


> Cool, what year.? Do you sell them.?



I should sell one or two......but plan on finishing them first. The yellow one is a 68. I have another 68 that is a slant guard.....an early one that had the muffler guard installed at an angle to the muffler. The other one I have is an early 69 with lights that used the black plastic levers.


----------



## treevet

You do very nice work. Both in substance and subject.


----------



## oneoldbanjo

treevet said:


> You do very nice work. Both in substance and subject.



Thanks......I hope I live long enough to get it all finished.

Here is my project for next winter. I am going to take a Suzuki Savage.





And buy a RYCA kit and convert it to this cafe racer.


----------



## treevet

ya'all sure got the roads for a cafe, rt. 10, rt. 22 etc etc. I am down there every Sun. Cept. this one, gonna get a conceal carry for my Glock. Things getting real rough around here.


----------



## treevet

my dream vacay to go see this

[video=youtube_share;90J0hX04e-M]http://youtu.be/90J0hX04e-M[/video]


----------



## russhd1997

My 2006 Electra Glide Ultra Classic.


----------



## stihl sawing

Nice Harley.


----------



## treevet

Haywire said:


> Good stuff!
> 
> [video]http://player.vimeo.com/video/44582812[/video]



Fkn awesome!

[video=vimeo;44582812]http://vimeo.com/44582812[/video]


----------



## Toddppm

Looks like a blast. I've been wanting to build a street tracker for a while. Have ridden my dirt bike on a big oval dirt track a couple times but it was dry, wet must be even more fun.


----------



## SS396driver

my new addition 2012 Road Glide Ultra


----------



## SS396driver

russhd1997 said:


> My 2006 Electra Glide Ultra Classic.



I was looking at a new EC Ultra police edition when I went to make the deal I saw the RG Ultra I knew I had to have it .After all said and done the RG was 2k more out the door


----------



## Muffler Bearing

Nice Looking Shark!

I mean Road Glide!!

Ride Free:


H.D. Rep In Bound!


----------



## russhd1997

Muffler Bearing said:


> Nice Looking Shark!
> 
> I mean Road Glide!!
> 
> Ride Free:
> 
> 
> H.D. Rep In Bound!



You got pics of your ride in here?


----------



## treevet

not on a motorcycle but I'm thinkin mcycle guys would want to see this

[video=youtube_share;MBaIlQOGgwc]http://youtu.be/MBaIlQOGgwc[/video]


----------



## Toddppm

Here's your motorcycle link- Travis Pastrana was a Motocross champion and multi time x games gold, if he didnt knock himself out so many times he would have been a bigger legend in motorcycles.
Didn't look like that other guy had a co-driver, that's got to be a lot harder. It was foggy and raining at the top I think when he set this record on the first run, his first time through.Sick.
[video=youtube;4BZh-7hkNe4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4BZh-7hkNe4[/video]


----------



## PLMCRZY

Y'all be careful out there. Lost 3 friends this year because of street bikes. I also had one break his back and almost paralyzed. 

I'm very leary now to finish my cafe racer. I hardly ride moto anymore either. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## grandpatractor

I just realized that I hadn't updated my pics of the bike since a few additions.
Here's a couple newer pics. And before I forget. I did put over 20,000 miles on her this season!!


----------



## snofrog

I actually got in a ride on thanksgiving day , 60* is pretty nice for Michigan this time of year . It is currently 32*


----------



## Fatarrow

Here's mine - 2009 Road King. Pic was taken in Badlands National Park, South Dakota in 2010.


View attachment 264507




A better pic from before I left on a trip through New Brunswick Canada in 2009.


View attachment 264508


----------



## expy

Had this Dyna since 2007. Still personalizing it.


----------



## 2strokenut

my little 250
View attachment 265126
View attachment 265127
View attachment 265128
View attachment 265129


----------



## EricNY

my bike.. '08 Yamaha R6 Raven 

View attachment 276051


----------



## 2robinhood

I'm in.
Mine is the Orange 2003 Honda VTX-1800R all smoothed out and the wifes 2003 Hobda VTX-1300R.


----------



## Ductape

*Anyone Into Vintage Bikes ??*

Last summer my wife and I stayed in Springfield, Ma. for an unrelated function. On Sunday we decided to stop at the Museum of Springfield History, as they boast to have the largest Indian display (along with some other vintage bikes) in the world. And they didn't disappoint ! Also some great firearms displays there, since the museum dealt with things manufactured in Springfield.

Here are some of the bikes on display....


----------



## Ductape




----------



## Ductape

And there were many more. Definitely worth the trip if you find yourself anywhere near Springfield, Ma !!


----------



## Ductape

They even had the motorcycle SS bought new to celebrate his 25th wedding anniversary.......


----------



## stihl sawing

Wish i still had it too.:msp_sad:


----------



## Spectraman

This is my bike that I built.


----------



## scaryron

*Early 1984 XLS sportster*

View attachment 281409


4 5/8 stroker making her 1200 cc
11:1 Forged Ross pistons 
steel rods 
Basely roller rockers
Heads are ported for 130 cfm at .410 lift
Andrews R-5 cams 
S&S e carb w/Thunder jet
Andrews trans
and lots of work.
She'll stand up going into third. Blows the minds of evo riders when they can't catch her.


----------



## j_franich

Though the CAD flare-up has been bad lately, I seasonally I also suffer from MAD.

'05 GASGAS EC200 on Drummond Island: 
View attachment 281991


A friend flew up to AK to visit this past summer and we went on a 1200 mile ride around AK. My '07 DRZ400SM and '08 KLR650 w/ 688cc big bore kit are pictured:
View attachment 281994


Here is my '05 KTM 450exc also on DI:
View attachment 281995


----------



## j_franich

I have other bikes but this one just may be my favorite, it is a '75 Kawasaki Bighorn 350. I found it on cl for free, it had been leaning against a guy's cabin outside of Fairbanks for 7 years with the top end removed. I rebuilt the engine with a NOS OS forged Kawasaki piston, and sent the head to Klemm Vintage Racing to have the combustion chamber reshaped to run better with today's crappy gas. It always starts cold on the third kick, and pulls hard through all of the gears.IMAG0372 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## PLMCRZY

scaryron said:


> View attachment 281409
> 
> 
> 4 5/8 stroker making her 1200 cc
> 11:1 Forged Ross pistons
> steel rods
> Basely roller rockers
> Heads are ported for 130 cfm at .410 lift
> Andrews R-5 cams
> S&S e carb w/Thunder jet
> Andrews trans
> and lots of work.
> She'll stand up going into third. Blows the minds of evo riders when they can't catch her.



So sick! I love my Japanese moto bikes but when it comes to street Harley rules!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## YarraValleyDude

Heres my current ride.......


----------



## Hoowasat

View attachment 303011

This shot of me at TOTD made Killboy's weekly highlights with a note saying, "Bet this puckered a few!"


----------



## mrbb

current street bike





and off road toy


----------



## Hoowasat

Haywire said:


> The vintage woods rats...


Nice! Of all my dirt bikes, my '78 IT400 was my favorite. Loved those big-bore 2-strokes.


----------



## Spots

Hoowasat said:


> Nice! Of all my dirt bikes, my '78 IT400 was my favorite. Loved those big-bore 2-strokes.



I had a yz 490 from the time I was 13 till I left for boot camp at 18. Those old big bores are a whole different breed

Tapatalk ate my spelling.


----------



## mrbb

Yup big bore 2 strokes rock, I owned a few kx 500,'s 
and had two 1,000 cc, 225+ hp snowmobiles
they have get up and go like no others


----------



## imalogger

*2 stroke screamer*

I've got a derbi gpr 50. 50cc's of raging fury.. Any of you guys with busa's wanna race? :hmm3grin2orange: Kind of a fun lil bike, light and nimble, liquid cooled, 6 speed tranny.. Guy I got it from did a pipe and carb and it hauls along pretty good. Wish my Dolmar 510 had that much power..View attachment 311717


----------



## rocketnorton

scaryron said:


> View attachment 281409
> 
> 
> 4 5/8 stroker making her 1200 cc
> 11:1 Forged Ross pistons
> steel rods
> Basely roller rockers
> Heads are ported for 130 cfm at .410 lift
> Andrews R-5 cams
> S&S e carb w/Thunder jet
> Andrews trans
> and lots of work.
> She'll stand up going into third. Blows the minds of evo riders when they can't catch her.



mine too, 97 sportster 1200s, buell heads, 10:1 buell pistons, 565 cams, 6800 rpm s.e. ign, s&s e, supertrapp pipe.View attachment 311726


----------



## redfin

Just finshed this up this year.


----------



## SliverPicker

Nothing wrong with that. Cleeeeeeean......


----------



## rocketnorton

rocketnorton said:


> mine too, 97 sportster 1200s, buell heads, 10:1 buell pistons, 565 cams, 6800 rpm s.e. ign, s&s e, supertrapp pipe.
> 
> 
> 
> pic lost to link_ucks


----------



## legg28

two hondas 1999 shadow 1100 and 2004 CR 250


----------



## ramzilla

Heres my daily ride. 02 Sportster


----------



## ramzilla

My 76 ironhead project. FFAAAAARRRRRRRRRR from finished!


----------



## Blakesmaster

Picked up this solid little run around last week. '83 KZ750 Spectre. 150 psi in all four cylinders. Will be nice to be back on 2 wheels after about a 10 year hiatus.


----------



## Sagetown

1967 Honda 305 Scrambler


----------



## legg28

Nice old Honda


----------



## HD2010

2010 Limited and American Legend trailer.


----------



## HD2010

SS396driver said:


> my new addition 2012 Road Glide Ultra


 My first bagger was a 96 T and I just loved it on the highway. I think my next one will be a Road Glide.


----------



## HD2010

grandpatractor said:


> I just realized that I hadn't updated my pics of the bike since a few additions.
> Here's a couple newer pics. And before I forget. I did put over 20,000 miles on her this season!!


 Where were those pictures taken? Thank you Jesus.


----------



## Sagetown

My son and his hopped up Suzuki when he was 10 years old.




again at 42 years old


----------



## Lucky_dad

Here's my fat boy. I ride it in just about everything but ice and snow. Fortunately, we don't get much of either around here.





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rocketnorton

+1 moved here from alberta, cause ya can ride all year here...


----------



## grandpatractor

HD2010 said:


> Where were those pictures taken? Thank you Jesus.


They were taken in the UP of Michigan. Town called Naubinway. 
Took me a few minutes to figure it out.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Found a really good deal on this guy yesterday. My first Harley ever. '02 Heritage Softtail with a few add ons. Looks like he was trying to turn it into a fat boy. Helluva cold test drive though!


----------



## belgian

I sold my road beamer last year and purchased this "play" bike from BETA instead
It has a 4 stroke 350cc engine from Suzuki.



.


----------



## stihl sawing

08 Goldwing


----------



## stihl sawing

84 goldwing


----------



## stihl sawing

2005 nomad


----------



## Toddppm

Blakesmaster said:


> Found a really good deal on this guy yesterday. My first Harley ever. '02 Heritage Softtail with a few add ons. Looks like he was trying to turn it into a fat boy. Helluva cold test drive though!




That was quick , from a 30 yr. old Kwacker to that in 2 weeks! You barter up or what?


----------



## Blakesmaster

Toddppm said:


> That was quick , from a 30 yr. old Kwacker to that in 2 weeks! You barter up or what?


I still got the little kawi. I bought it hoping to curb my craving for the larger bike I really wanted. As you can see that didn't work. Lol. But I do have a nice Kawasaki for sale if anyone's interested!


----------



## ramzilla

No pic for me. What does the Kawi look like?


----------



## TC262

09 Street Glide with a few extras. Traded it off last summer for a 07 F350 diesel and a bunch of cash, then traded the F350 for a bucket truck. Pic of it will probably always hang over our mantel.


----------



## Blakesmaster

ramzilla said:


> No pic for me. What does the Kawi look like?








'83 KZ750 Spectre.


----------



## Blakesmaster

stihl sawing said:


> 08 Goldwing
> 
> View attachment 331048
> View attachment 331049
> View attachment 331050


Is that one of those pop up campers? Any pics of it set up?


----------



## stihl sawing

Blakesmaster said:


> Is that one of those pop up campers? Any pics of it set up?


Nah, it's just a storage trailer, Those pop up campers are pretty neat though.


----------



## Blakesmaster

stihl sawing said:


> Nah, it's just a storage trailer, Those pop up campers are pretty neat though.


They have a pretty "neat" price tag too. Think I'd rather just tent it and get a storage unit like yours so I can pack more beer. Lol


----------



## stihl sawing

Blakesmaster said:


> They have a pretty "neat" price tag too. Think I'd rather just tent it and get a storage unit like yours so I can pack more beer. Lol


They are pricey, I know a guy that bought a used one, looks new and he got a bargain on it. Thing folds out and makes a big camper, has a King or queen size bed in it. It's a PITA to put up though.


----------



## Heilman181

2007 KTM 525 xcw (mine)
2004 CRF 80 (girlfriends)
2002 XR 70 (7 year old sons)
2006 CRF 50 w/ training wheels (3 year old sons)


----------



## Heilman181

Here is a picture of the dead engine start from my last harescramble race about three years ago!


----------



## WVwoodsman

Heilman181 said:


> Here is a picture of the dead engine start from my last harescramble race about three years ago!
> 
> View attachment 336427


 
Seeing that pic reminds me when I used to race h/s and gncc races in the veteran class. I started on a kawasaki kdx200 and moved up to a yamaha yz250.I still trail ride and love my yz250, but I gave up racing because of having a family.


----------



## Heilman181

WVwoodsman said:


> Seeing that pic reminds me when I used to race h/s and gncc races in the veteran class. I started on a kawasaki kdx200 and moved up to a yamaha yz250.I still trail ride and love my yz250, but I gave up racing because of having a family.



I ran a few h/s races growing up in Ohio, then went away to college in Athens, OH. After graduation, I moved to NC and ran some of the VA series races then hung it up. I had not raced in about 8 years and had not even trail ridden in 2 years due to having kids. Then I got a wild hair in my arse and ran the pictured h/s race. I had muscles sore that I did not even know I had. I did place 4th though, but in all honesty I was pissed off when I came around and they waved the "one more lap" flag. Damn I was ready to stop. I dont like the motocross portion of the races - being 250 pounds and racing a 525cc 4-stroke and jumps dont mix well IMHO. Same damn reason tractor trailers dont jump off loading docks! That is WAY too much bike to throw around in the tight eastern woods races anyway.


----------



## dogdad

Sold my 08 Roadking last year....got tired of riding...



.


----------



## Toddppm

Traded my dirtbike for this since I'm facing knee surgery again soon, hopefully get a new one later this year.





Pretty fun bike but has some issues to figure out


----------



## treevet

been putting a lot of miles on since the horrid winter broke


----------



## rocketnorton

Toddppm said:


> View attachment 352267
> Traded my dirtbike for this since I'm facing knee surgery again soon, hopefully get a new one later this year.
> View attachment 352266
> 
> 
> Pretty fun bike but has some issues to figure out


such as? have some exp w/buell/sportster...


----------



## rocketnorton

new to me couple wk ago...


----------



## Toddppm

rocketnorton said:


> such as? have some exp w/buell/sportster...




Puking oil and flooding out. Been reading on badweatherbikers, probably have to replace the right side crank seal and rebuild the carb. Just need to find the time.....

What year is that Moto Guzzi?


----------



## rocketnorton

Toddppm said:


> Puking oil and flooding out. Been reading on badweatherbikers, probably have to replace the right side crank seal and rebuild the carb. Just need to find the time.....
> 
> What year is that Moto Guzzi?


73 850 Eldorado... u have cv carb?


----------



## Toddppm

I believe so, it's supposed to be. I haven't taken it off yet. Trailer brakes today, truck brakes and other repairs next week...so hopefully after that I'll start taking it apart and get my shopping list straight.

That bike is very clean for a 73! Has it been restored or original?


----------



## rocketnorton

650 mi on complete [not 100 pt] resto... workin some bugs out, but been out on it a few times. friend had 05 sportster, we both thought carburation was the prob, after tryin a couple known workin carbs, turned out to be crank sensor, which I thought odd on a carbureted motor. dunno yr of yours...


----------



## Toddppm

The crank sensor caused the flooding? The manual does say to never leave the petcock on when not running and I've followed that but it loaded up so bad it about cut off when I rode it around 50 miles. Oil is full of fuel too now. PITA.


----------



## treevet

Eric Buell made some of the most beautiful bikes in history imo.


----------



## Marshy

Lucky_dad said:


> Here's my fat boy. I ride it in just about everything but ice and snow. Fortunately, we don't get much of either around here.View attachment 327717
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



What kind of plant is in the background, co-gen or something? Makes for an awesome backdrop on a nice bike.

Here's my ride, '79 Yamaha XS1100


----------



## Lucky_dad

Yea, it's a cogen. 2 ge 7fa gas turbines and a toshiba steam turbine. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Marshy

Lucky_dad said:


> Yea, it's a cogen. 2 ge 7fa gas turbines and a toshiba steam turbine.
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nice, how many MWe? You work there?


----------



## Blakesmaster

Ticked off about 3200 miles already this year on short Sunday trips on the Harley. Decided to put the Kawasaki on the road now too for something different. New Pirelli's are coming as well as drag handlebars. The mini apes currently on it are silly.


----------



## Toddppm

That windscreen is absolutely schweet though don't get rid of that! 

Just think, almost all bikes looked like that back in the day. Old friends of mine, twins actually, both had 84 Shadow 500's at school with bars like that. Always thought it felt goofy but they were cool bikes to ride, I actually learned on them.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Toddppm said:


> That windscreen is absolutely schweet though don't get rid of that!
> 
> Just think, almost all bikes looked like that back in the day. Old friends of mine, twins actually, both had 84 Shadow 500's at school with bars like that. Always thought it felt goofy but they were cool bikes to ride, I actually learned on them.


I won't get rid of anything. All the original parts will be stored. Those bars are terrible though. Half an hour on the machine and my wrists hurt from being cocked at that angle.


----------



## Marshy

Blakesmaster said:


> I won't get rid of anything. All the original parts will be stored. Those bars are terrible though. Half an hour on the machine and my wrists hurt from being cocked at that angle.


 
We use call those bars "rototiller bars".


----------



## twstm

Here's mine...you won't see one of these everyday....Moto-Guzzi Stelvio


----------



## stihlkicken




----------



## Marshy

stihlkicken said:


> View attachment 359915


 Selling or just buy it? Nice, I like it.


----------



## TEZZA

[URL=http://s44.photobucket.com/user/TZ350D/media/IMGP2671.jpg.html]





[/URL]


----------



## TEZZA

Sold this one:


----------



## twstm

TEZZA said:


> Sold this one:


RZ 350? RD 350?


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## TEZZA

It's a TZ350D


----------



## twstm

When I first looked I thought it was a TZ...then I thought no, how many people have a TZ. Very nice! Did you road race it? I see you are from down under...Phillip Island track?


----------



## Marshy

Haywire said:


> View attachment 371290
> View attachment 371291


You earned a big YOU SUCK!


----------



## TEZZA

twstm said:


> When I first looked I thought it was a TZ...then I thought no, how many people have a TZ. Very nice! Did you road race it? I see you are from down under...Phillip Island track?


I didn't get to race it due to health issues but managed a track day with a couple of others that I had.


----------



## Bullwinkel261

My baby. '67 FLH. Stroke about 5 years ago ended my riding forever.Carb was off at the time pic was taken. Replaced with a CV. Smoooth !!!





At the All Harley drags. 140 inches 179 mph. Ran 7.40s I'm the handsome guy on the right. LOL.


----------



## twstm

I always liked those old FL's. Great racing pics. Sorry to hear you can't ride anymore but from the pics you had a good run.


----------



## Bullwinkel261

Thanks. I miss the sounds and smells at the drags. Had a hot rod sporty for a while. 120 inches. Ninja killer. Best run was 9.18 @ 143 mph 1/4 mile.


----------



## TEZZA

Gen-Shovels look good.


----------



## gaspipe




----------



## rocketnorton

nice 67... like those, too... putting a fxr/lt tc88 together... winter project. pics on a pigpen saw site...


----------



## jomoco

I learned to beware of freshly licensed teenage girl drivers the hard way!




jomoco


----------



## rocketnorton

cant "like" that... had one [crash] like that, too...


----------



## PLMCRZY

Motocross. 7 concussions, have short term memory loss. Broke foot, tons of cuts and scrapes. Sold my last bike about 10 months ago.


----------



## jomoco

Yeah, well, being an orthopedic wreck from trying to ride motoX with the pros, beats the hell out of being dead from my love of ridin fast on the street many years ago...

I still consider myself a very lucky man to still be alive and able to climb.

Ride n work safe guys!

jomoco


----------



## PLMCRZY

Wasn't complaining i was just stating. I want a street bike next. But not a rocket ship. I want a dual sport... Something that you can really go places. Like a bmw 1100gs or even the 650.


----------



## kz1000

Here is my electric wing and my kz1000. The electric was to slow so I turned it back into a gas wing and sold it, had a 83 wing after that, then the kz1000 (fast!)


----------



## PLMCRZY

Sweet. Kz1000 is on my want list.


----------



## Toddppm

PLMCRZY said:


> Wasn't complaining i was just stating. I want a street bike next. But not a rocket ship. I want a dual sport... Something that you can really go places. Like a bmw 1100gs or even the 650.



Just saw this the other day, looks like a cool sort-of dual sport. http://scramblerducati.com/en

Not done on the moto yet, been riding my daughters 250 until the new 2015 crf450's are available. It's a little weak on power, haha





Traded my 2006 450 for this back in early summer after tearing my meniscus and surgery again. Just got it running again a month or so ago, this is up the street from me, endless stone walls this guy has been building.





and since I was in my folders, friend of mine at a recent hare scramble, still got 1rst place too!


----------



## jomoco

Great pic Todd!

Been there done that! All it takes is a slight misjudgment!

Kudos to your buddy for shakin it off and winnin the race.

I too am very tempted by today's motard bikes.

jomoco


----------



## PLMCRZY

Different bikes, me riding, and a photoshoot with one of my bikes


----------



## Toddppm

Chick is hot, think I saw those on Thumpertalk?


Just checked that Ducati again http://scramblerducati.com/en/bike/urban-enduro, looks a little more enduro capable than I thought, skid plate, fork guards, high front fender, single rear shock , only like 450lbs too. hhhmmmmm


----------



## kz1000

PLMCRZY said:


> Different bikes, me riding, and a photoshoot with one of my bikes


Dude! You really look different when you take your helmet off in the other pictures.


----------



## gaspipe

Some more of the bikes I still have/ride:

1983 Husky 500XC




1988 Suzuki DR750 (single cylinder)




1995 KTM550MXC




1965 BMW R69S with a R90 /6 engine




1982 Suzuki 1000 Katana - lots of mods in there




1997 BMW 1100 Rally




2005 Husaberg FE650


----------



## Toddppm

That's an exotic collection!


----------



## DLCRL

I had this built a few years back.


----------



## Snap

Been here since new.


----------



## twstm

Snap said:


> Been here since new.


She's a beauty! 1977 ? Looks just like the one I used to have....sniff.....


----------



## Snap

twstm said:


> She's a beauty! 1977 ? Looks just like the one I used to have....sniff.....



'76, first year of the CO-OP.
Had to pony up the money before the dealer could retrieve it from the port in NJ.
So far mostly original, including paint.


----------



## twstm

Snap said:


> '76, first year of the CO-OP.
> Had to pony up the money before the dealer could retrieve it from the port in NJ.
> So far mostly original, including paint.


Very nice. I don't have the Bonny anymore but I still have my '75 Norton Commando!


----------



## rocketnorton

had one, 76 also... my project as of last nite..






Snap said:


> Been here since new.


----------



## rocketnorton

twstm said:


> Very nice. I don't have the Bonny anymore but I still have my '75 Norton Commando!


pics? have had 7 750s over the years, '69-72, inc 2 combats...


----------



## twstm

rocketnorton said:


> pics? have had 7 750s over the years, '69-72, inc 2 combats...



Here is my '75


----------



## JBA




----------



## JBA

Toddppm said:


> Just saw this the other day, looks like a cool sort-of dual sport. http://scramblerducati.com/en
> 
> Not done on the moto yet, been riding my daughters 250 until the new 2015 crf450's are available. It's a little weak on power, haha
> View attachment 379301
> 
> 
> Traded my 2006 450 for this back in early summer after tearing my meniscus and surgery again. Just got it running again a month or so ago, this is up the street from me, endless stone walls this guy has been building.
> View attachment 379302
> 
> 
> and since I was in my folders, friend of mine at a recent hare scramble, still got 1rst place too!
> View attachment 379303


Loved racing hare scrambles. Two hours of hell and you didn't want to ride anymore after they waved the checkered flag


----------



## Snap

twstm said:


> Here is my '75





Back when I had my 650 Bonne in the early 70's it used to piss me off when I chased my friend on his Norton. No way was it an even match.


----------



## stihl sawing

Oh Wow, You guys have some really nice bikes, Awesome paint job JBA.


----------



## JBA

Thank you very much. Still looks decent for 78,000 miles. Thinking about a new paint job. Kicking some ideas around as we speak


----------



## rocketnorton

twstm said:


> Here is my '75


nice. had one that never made it out of boxes it came in. 75 interstate also. got offer I couldn't refuse... only 850 I ever had my mitts on...


----------



## twstm

rocketnorton said:


> pics? have had 7 750s over the years, '69-72, inc 2 combats...



Here is a '69 "S" model I over restored. I made it so pretty I didn't want to ride it!


----------



## rocketnorton

very nice. had "s" pipes on my '69. not a factory "s" tho... liked the ign better there, too...


----------



## stihl sawing

Done drooled all over the keyboard looking at those triumphs and nortons.


----------



## stihl sawing

Those old bikes were the cats meow, these youngsters can't appreciate a good bike.lol


----------



## JBA

Wheels through time museum in Maggie Valley North Carolina has a incredible collection of old Harley, Indian and other American bikes. Its a must see.


----------



## twstm

If you ever consider selling that BSA let me know!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## coltont

my scooter


----------



## milkman

Bought new in '73, the fastest thing I'd ever been on. Wish I still had it.


----------



## milkman

The '73 got stolen early in '75 so I found a used '75 w/2k miles for $1600 and rode till '78. I had to sell it due to a back injury. I know there's a picture somewhere of it with my Time Out copy hooked to it. Would like to see more pics of your 900s.


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## 2strokenut

RandyMac said:


>


some dam nice looking roads there


----------



## SliverPicker

I think it's love. Have you guys seen the new Triumph Bonneville bobber? -sigh-

http://www.triumphmotorcycles.com/bikes/classics/bonneville-bobber/2017/bonneville-bobber


----------



## rocketnorton

don't keep up on new anymore, but will go see one for real. curious, don't care for softails - heavy.

present wheels 80 flt frame, 05 drivetrain, 02 front end. 594lb, full of fuel. homemade fxr, if you will.


----------



## Gugi47

I have two of them.
Kawasaki ZX14









And Suzuki M90




The 2 bikes have Euphonia Technologies power booster install.


----------



## 2strokenut

i have 2 as well one i ride ever work day and the other is for the weekend


----------



## twstm

SliverPicker said:


> I think it's love. Have you guys seen the new Triumph Bonneville bobber? -sigh-
> 
> http://www.triumphmotorcycles.com/bikes/classics/bonneville-bobber/2017/bonneville-bobber



Really looks interesting. I would love to test ride one. Not something I would want to ride all day long though. I think Triumph really nailed the Bobber look on this one.


----------



## SliverPicker

What is it about vehicles with two wheels? Can't get enough.


----------



## twstm

SliverPicker said:


> What is it about vehicles with two wheels? Can't get enough.



I know...I had eight in my garage at one time...not all of them ran of course lol. I had to thin the herd to buy a piece of property.


----------



## SliverPicker

I currently have 6. 2/3 are two strokes. They all run well. 5 are dirt bikes and one is a 1975 Yamaha RD350.

I had to sell my beloved 2006 Triumph Speed Triple. "Economy forces sale." I still miss that bike.


----------



## twstm

SliverPicker said:


> I currently have 6. 2/3 are two strokes. They all run well. 5 are dirt bikes and one is a 1975 Yamaha RD350.
> 
> I had to sell my beloved 2006 Triumph Speed Triple. "Economy forces sale." I still miss that bike.



Any pics of the '75 RD? I had one years ago...wish I had it back.


----------



## macattack_ga

twstm said:


> Any pics of the '75 RD? I had one years ago...wish I had it back.







Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## kljahnz

My 94 Ducati, sold the 89 wing 2or 3years ago, got the 09 wing a few weeks ago. there's a 14 crf250l floating around the garage also.


----------



## twstm

Here's my $1200 "Ugly Duckling" when I brought it home....


----------



## Marshy

twstm said:


> Here's my $1200 "Ugly Duckling" when I brought it home....


That's a hell of a bike for $1200!


----------



## 2strokenut

Marshy said:


> That's a hell of a bike for $1200!


thats what i was thinking


----------



## twstm

Here's what she looks like now...I had to remove the engine to have a broken cylinder stud removed. Now I'm thinking about a 944 kit and powdercoating the frame.


----------



## kljahnz

I kinda hope a color change for that frame is on your list, looks purple in both pictures.
I asked a mechanics (Doug lophgren)sp. here in Minnesota, I was told high compression pistons and ported head, would gain more hp than the 944 kit.
But more displacement is cool too.
 by the way, your bike lift is awesome.


----------



## twstm

kljahnz said:


> I kinda hope a color change for that frame is on your list, looks purple in both pictures.
> I asked a mechanics (Doug lophgren)sp. here in Minnesota, I was told high compression pistons and ported head, would gain more hp than the 944 kit.
> But more displacement is cool too.
> by the way, your bike lift is awesome.




Yes, frame color change is definite! The wheels were purple when I first got it, I had them powdercoated black.


----------



## 1Alpha1

twstm said:


> Here's my $1200 "Ugly Duckling" when I brought it home....




When I was in the military and stationed overseas in the mid 1970's, I had a Ducati 900SS Desmo. 

It was just like this one:


----------



## twstm

Free Will said:


> When I was in the military and stationed overseas in the mid 1970's, I had a Ducati 900SS Desmo.



The bevel drive ducs from the seventies were the best. They are bringing a lot of money now!


----------



## kljahnz

At about 4yr. old I was put on the gas tank and told to hold on to the cross bar of a 1971 450 rt Ducati and was given a ride on it...... well, that got me hooked. the exhaust tone was mesmerising. love that sound.


----------



## kljahnz

The goofy thing had the kick start on the wrong side.


----------



## rocketnorton

kljahnz said:


> The goofy thing had the kick start on the wrong side.View attachment 540393



+husky, montesa, bultaco. sure there's more...


----------



## 1Alpha1

twstm said:


> Here's what she looks like now...I had to remove the engine to have a broken cylinder stud removed. Now I'm thinking about a 944 kit and powdercoating the frame.




With any luck, you'll have some parts left-over.


----------



## 1Alpha1

rocketnorton said:


> +husky, montesa, bultaco. sure there's more...




And Maico (now M-Star). My younger brother is a Maico fanatic. Last count, I think he had 5 or 6 of um.


----------



## kljahnz

And to make it an even more odd duc, shift lever and rear brake lever are on the wrong sides. odd Duc, haha.


----------



## twstm

kljahnz said:


> View attachment 540603
> 
> And to make it an even more odd duc, shift lever and rear brake lever are on the wrong sides. odd Duc, haha.


Those 450 single cylinder Ducs made good flat trackers.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## rocketnorton

Free Will said:


> And Maico (now M-Star). My younger brother is a Maico fanatic. Last count, I think he had 5 or 6 of um.





kljahnz said:


> View attachment 540603
> 
> And to make it an even more odd duc, shift lever and rear brake lever are on the wrong sides. odd Duc, haha.



that [wrong] depends on age, what ya rode, hd sportsters were like that til 75. suz t500 had shift shaft on both sides. right shift nortons were reversed pattern, too. 1 up-3 down. never rode left shift Norton.


----------



## Alu

Rocker 96 2009 mod 2" tanklift


----------



## kljahnz

rocketnorton said:


> that [wrong] depends on age, what ya rode, hd sportsters were like that til 75. suz t500 had shift shaft on both sides. right shift nortons were reversed pattern, too. 1 up-3 down. never rode left shift Norton.



So the question begs to be asked...
What revelation did the manufacturer's have to (what is currently normal) bring shift levers on the left and rear brake on the right?
Fact or opinions are welcome.


----------



## twstm

kljahnz said:


> So the question begs to be asked...
> What revelation did the manufacturer's have to (what is currently normal) bring shift levers on the left and rear brake on the right?
> Fact or opinions are welcome.


The USA standard is what caused all the European manufacturers to change. They could not be sold in the US unless they were left side shift.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## twstm

That standard was implemented in 1975, that is why my Norton is a left side shift. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## milkman

twstm said:


> That standard was implemented in 1975, that is why my Norton is a left side shift.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk



WE NEED PICS OF THE NORTON, unless I missed it, getting old and forgetful.
In 1965, I wanted a BSA 650 or a Norton, being broke, I got a new 1965 Honda Benly Touring, it was only 150cc, but I was on two wheels.


----------



## twstm

It's back quite a few pages but it's there. Of course I could shamelessly post another one lol

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## milkman

twstm said:


> It's back quite a few pages but it's there. Of course I could shamelessly post another one lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk




Holy crap, I see 52 pages, shamelessly post away if the pic is handy.


----------



## milkman

Thanks, I found it on page 18, sure makes me drool and the sound of those twins was music.


----------



## twstm

milkman said:


> Thanks, I found it on page 18, sure makes me drool and the sound of those twins was music.
















Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## sawnami

My wife's and my bikes heading out on an adventure. 






Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## twstm

sawnami said:


> My wife's and my bikes heading out on an adventure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


Nice pair of F 650's. My friend rode one of those all over South America 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## machineguy62

One of mine, original paint.
Don


----------



## rocketnorton

not many of those ^^^ left. maybe few wallhangers. remember them new.


----------



## machineguy62

True that. Remember standing in local Harley shop in '80 thinkin that's parbly the coolest bike I ever seen.
Friend had this one fer years. Out of the blue asks if'n I want ta buy it, needs ta finance bike trip to Alaska.
Couldn't believe it, jumped at the chance.
Really lucky ta get it, worked out well fer both of us.
Don


----------



## rocketnorton

one I liked back then was 81 heritage flh. got one, in early 90s. all original ex muffs. nice hwy bike, but learnt me I'm not a garbage wagon kinda guy. traded for rigid pan/shovel. ridin homebuilt "fxr" now. 80 flt frame, 05 drivetrain, 02 front end.


----------



## machineguy62

Nice work! I'm the other way, like the FL way more than the FX.
That FXWG ain't my favorite rider, but for short runs she's ok.
Don


----------



## 1Alpha1

Here's a pic of my bike. I got it off the internet, but mine is identical.


----------



## 2strokenut

Free Will said:


> Here's a pic of my bike. I got it off the internet, but mine is identical.


there dam nice my dad has one but in blue.


----------



## 1Alpha1

2strokenut said:


> there dam nice my dad has one but in blue.




The ABS braking on mine is so powerful, you really have to keep that fact in mind and respect it. It has a brake modulator, so it's like having power brakes. 

In all the years I've had it, I think that I can count on one hand the number of times I've actually used the rear brake on it. It's just too damn sensitive and powerful.


----------



## 2strokenut

Free Will said:


> The ABS braking on mine is so powerful, you really have to keep that fact in mind and respect it. It has a brake modulator, so it's like having power brakes.
> 
> In all the years I've had it, I think that I can count on one hand the number of times I've actually used the rear brake on it. It's just too damn sensitive and powerful.



that is what my dad has also sead im not to keen on abs on bikes


----------



## rocketnorton

no on/off on abs? think its somethin I can prolly live w/o. have never rode abs bike.


----------



## 2strokenut

rocketnorton said:


> no on/off on abs? think its somethin I can prolly live w/o. have never rode abs bike.


nope there is not it would be dam good if there was on/off on abs


----------



## machineguy62

Can't comment on ABS on bikes. Never owned or rode one with, seems like a damn good idea. Had both ends locked up more than once, still hit the idiot that turned in front of me, and the deer.
If'n it"ll stop ya faster, I'm all for it.
Educate me on the down side, would really like ta know.
Don


----------



## sawnami

2strokenut said:


> that is what my dad has also sead im not to keen on abs on bikes


We switch off ABS when not on pavement. It's a bad feeling when you come around a sharp corner, hit a washboard surface while braking and the ABS kicks in. Your deceleration plan using the brakes goes out the window halfway through the corner. 

Sent from my SM-T900 using Tapatalk


----------



## machineguy62

Makes sense, generally don't get off pavement with mine.
Don


----------



## 1Alpha1

Some of the older BMW's had a switch that you could turn the ABS on / off with. But, as far as I know, the new ones don't. 

I do believe that BMW did re-configure the ABS control module on models after 2004. I could be wrong though. I had heard that that they made it so that the brakes weren't as sensitive. 

I've owned Japanese bikes most of my life. I know them well. This was my 1st BMW, and to be honest, it'll be my last. It can be quirky at times, as most European bikes can be.


----------



## kljahnz

Gonna do my best, to give my kid, exposure to motorcycling on the street.


----------



## doubletrouble

These are my rides. The Harley is a 2008 105th anniversary wide glide. The old school is a 1977 Honda goldwing, she's pretty much all original.


----------



## 93Dakman!

'77 kz1000. Restored, painted a non-factory color to match my Trans Am.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## kljahnz

My soon to be 17 YO, was ready to try the yellow one. Minnesota gave us a nice day Sunday to let her give it a try. She did 20 miles on it, and now, the red one will be going on craig's list.
I have a Video but can't upload it, yet. 
Sure do love this winter thaw.


----------



## 1Alpha1

93Dakman! said:


> View attachment 559597
> 
> 
> '77 kz1000. Restored, painted a non-factory color to match my Trans Am.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk




Back in 1977, I bought a new 1976 KZ900. The dealer had removed the spoked rims and installed Lester mag rims on it. The rear was a 5.00x 18. He also put a king / queen seat on it and some Jardine weed burner pipes that had a slash cut on them.

The dealer had basically transformed it into an LTD, even before Kawasaki came out with an LTD version. I had a buddy who worked in a chrome plating business, and I was able to get a lot of the engine cases / covers chromed for free. I even had the swing arm chromed.

Man I loved that bike. But, in 1982, I traded it in on a new Kawasaki GPz-1100. Back then, money was tight, so I couldn't buy a new bike outright without having one to trade in. Seems like I had to do that for a long time.

There's a lot of bikes that I wish that I could have kept.


----------



## 1Alpha1

One of the most cherished road bikes I've ever owned, was a 1982 Honda CBX Super-Sport. I bought it used and it only had 1800 miles on it.

I bought it from it's original owner who bought it brand-new. I think I bought it in 1997 or so. It cost me $1900.00

The bike was big. It was tall, it was long, and it was wide. Beings that it was a six-cylinder, it was as smooth as could be. I had more comments and compliments on that bike than any other bike I've owned. Even HD owners liked it. People that weren't even into bikes would ask me about it.

Anyways, I sold it for far more than I bought it for. At the time, I thought that I was doing the right thing. Looking back now, I can clearly see that I *ucked up.

Here is a web pic of one. Mine was identical to it.


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## 2strokenut




----------



## clinchscavalry

[/URL][/IMG] 






maybe already posted on this thread but here I am on the way to Alaska in '08 on my '98 Moto Guzzi EV


----------



## rocketnorton

2strokenut said:


> View attachment 582971



hows the smoke after sittin on sidestand for awhile? friend had k75. only thing I didn't like bout it. why they wouldn't put head on other side... ?


----------



## 2strokenut

rocketnorton said:


> hows the smoke after sittin on sidestand for awhile? friend had k75. only thing I didn't like bout it. why they wouldn't put head on other side... ?



i always thort it was a 2stroke . its parked up 99% of the time, some people have changed the side that the stand is on and no more smoke on start ups


----------



## rocketnorton

when he used centerstand, there was none.


----------



## 2strokenut

rocketnorton said:


> when he used centerstand, there was none.



i just reread my post i finshed a sentence harf thort 


2strokenut said:


> . its parked up 99% of the time on the center stand so it dose not smoke.


----------



## grizz55chev

My 73 Triumph 750, bought it in 83, been riding and wrenching on it ever since. Just installed new carbs and top end gaskets, runs like new with No OIL LEAKS! Original paint on the tank.


----------



## 2strokenut

grizz55chev said:


> View attachment 583227
> View attachment 583228
> My 73 Triumph 750, bought it in 83, been riding and wrenching on it ever since. Just installed new carbs and top end gaskets, runs like new with No OIL LEAKS! Original paint on the tank.



dam sweet bike.


----------



## grizz55chev

2strokenut said:


> dam sweet bike.


Thanks 2stroke, it's a blast and an attention getter whenever I pull into a parking lot or gas station. Not many left in original condition.


----------



## 2strokenut

grizz55chev said:


> Thanks 2stroke, it's a blast and an attention getter whenever I pull into a parking lot or gas station. Not many left in original condition.



let alone in that good of condition.


----------



## 1Alpha1

My younger brother has one of these, a 2006 Triumph Thruxton, that he bought new. I think it was the 1st *NEW* street bike he's ever bought.


----------



## 2strokenut

Free Will said:


> My younger brother has one of these, a 2006 Triumph Thruxton, that he bought new. I think it was the 1st *NEW* street bike he's ever bought.


they go well but nothing on the old ones blow efi


----------



## rocketnorton

grizz55chev said:


> View attachment 583227
> View attachment 583228
> My 73 Triumph 750, bought it in 83, been riding and wrenching on it ever since. Just installed new carbs and top end gaskets, runs like new with No OIL LEAKS! Original paint on the tank.



qtla. had 76 bonny. like yours but lh shift, rear disc.


----------



## grizz55chev

rocketnorton said:


> qtla. had 76 bonny. like yours but lh shift, rear disc.


Those came in 75 or 76, I haven ridden a left shift bike for 20 years.


----------



## rocketnorton

Norton & sportsters changed in 75. would think all the remaining rhs bikes did. your govt protectin us from ourselfs. Norton rhs were also 1 up, 3 down.


----------



## grizz55chev

rocketnorton said:


> Norton & sportsters changed in 75. would think all the remaining rhs bikes did. your govt protectin us from ourselfs. Norton rhs were also 1 up, 3 down.


Gov. doing what they do, sometimes ( rarely) they get it right. A broke clock is right 2 times a day.


----------



## stihl sawing

grizz55chev said:


> View attachment 583227
> View attachment 583228
> My 73 Triumph 750, bought it in 83, been riding and wrenching on it ever since. Just installed new carbs and top end gaskets, runs like new with No OIL LEAKS! Original paint on the tank.


You big tease, I like that trumpet, but you already knew that.lol


----------



## grizz55chev

stihl sawing said:


> You big tease, I like that trumpet, but you already knew that.lol


Everything is possible, go out and get 1. Be ready to wrench on it, that's the challenge. In the last year I've replaced the carbs ( $300 new from Amal) , the exhaust pipes and connectors ( new from Britain, $150), the charging system ( used, 150 from eBay) ,tires ( new Micellens ,spelling not sure $300) topend gaskets ( new from eBay,$40 ), and the list goes on. Don't get me wrong, I enjoy working on it but at this point, the ride is much more fun!


----------



## stihl sawing

grizz55chev said:


> Everything is possible, go out and get 1. Be ready to wrench on it, that's the challenge. In the last year I've replaced the carbs ( $300 new from Amal) , the exhaust pipes and connectors ( new from Britain, $150), the charging system ( used, 150 from eBay) ,tires ( new Micellens ,spelling not sure $300) topend gaskets ( new from eBay,$40 ), and the list goes on. Don't get me wrong, I enjoy working on it but at this point, the ride is much more fun!


I thought about buying a new one a few years back and the dealer here went out of business, now the nearest triumph dealer is about five hours away.


----------



## James Miller

Picked up this little guy a few weeks ago. Its my first street bike.


----------



## stihl sawing

James Miller said:


> View attachment 583650
> Picked up this little guy a few weeks ago. Its my first street bike.


Never seen one of those, what is it other than a Honda? what size?


----------



## James Miller

stihl sawing said:


> Never seen one of those, what is it other than a Honda? what size?


Its a Grom. There fuel injected 125s. Kinda reminds me of what a modern honda trail would be.


----------



## stihl sawing

James Miller said:


> Its a Grom. There fuel injected 125s. Kinda reminds me of what a modern honda trail would be.


That's pretty neat. Didn't know Honda made a street bike smaller than a 250.


----------



## James Miller

stihl sawing said:


> That's pretty neat. Didn't know Honda made a street bike smaller than a 250.


220 pounds 8.5HP. I get 100+mpg out of it and it will run 55-60 down the road no problem. The weak point is the suspension I'm probly around 190 pounds with my ridding gear on and it feels like it was designed for a 130 pound Asian guy really soft.


----------



## 2strokenut

James Miller said:


> 220 pounds 8.5HP. I get 100+mpg out of it and it will run 55-60 down the road no problem. The weak point is the suspension I'm probly around 190 pounds with my ridding gear on and it feels like it was designed for a 130 pound Asian guy really soft.



whats the cruseing speed of them i do like them how do they handle on a bad road.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Over the years I've owned a pile of bikes... Right now I have (2) Goldwings, 750 Kawasaki, 650 Yamaha twin and some mini bikes...

BUT, the bike I've been riding the most the last few years, is my 1200 Harley Sportster,







I've taken MAJOR trips on my Goldwing, but that's not much fun for me any longer...

SR


----------



## James Miller

2strokenut said:


> whats the cruseing speed of them i do like them how do they handle on a bad road.


I have no problem holding 55 unless on a real steep hill. 


im running a 14t front sprocket in place of the factory 15t. Stock it doesn't have the power to pull the 15t. Its a little ruff down some of the beat up roads around my house. Ordering a pipe Friday and intake and tuner next Friday might try going back to the 15t when that's done its a bit revy at 55-60 with the 14 on it.


----------



## rocketnorton

stihl sawing said:


> That's pretty neat. Didn't know Honda made a street bike smaller than a 250.



cbr 125?


----------



## stihl sawing

rocketnorton said:


> cbr 125?


I know years ago they had a slew of small bikes, Hadn't looked at new bikes in a while now.


----------



## stihl sawing

Prices on new bikes have gotten seriously out of hand. they want 30 grand for goldwings like mine now. no way I'm payin that for a bike. Kinda like trucks, way overpriced.


----------



## James Miller

rocketnorton said:


> cbr 125?


I think they call it the msx 125 outside the United States.


----------



## 06switchback

I have a 1969 Honda s90 in my basement I was my mom's bike it's little but it's not a step thru and it has a 4 speed Trans so I call it a motorcycle unfortunately it hasn't ran in years

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## grizz55chev

06switchback said:


> I have a 1969 Honda s90 in my basement I was my mom's bike it's little but it's not a step thru and it has a 4 speed Trans so I call it a motorcycle unfortunately it hasn't ran in years
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


Dig it out, shine it up, ride the piss outta it and smile!


----------



## stihl sawing

grizz55chev said:


> Dig it out, shine it up, ride the piss outta it and smile!


Yup, I agree it might be worth some coin too.


----------



## 2strokenut

in OZ we have the groom and the CBR 125 as well as the cb125e i have the cb125e have almost done 40,000km on it 





thats just riding to and from work.


James Miller said:


> I have no problem holding 55 unless on a real steep hill. View attachment 583711
> im running a 14t front sprocket in place of the factory 15t. Stock it doesn't have the power to pull the 15t. Its a little ruff down some of the beat up roads around my house. Ordering a pipe Friday and intake and tuner next Friday might try going back to the 15t when that's done its a bit revy at 55-60 with the 14 on it.



the pipe , intake and tune will get you that with the 15t on it thats what i did to my cb125 as long as there is no steep hills it will sit on 110kmh


----------



## 1Alpha1

06switchback said:


> I have a 1969 Honda s90 in my basement I was my mom's bike it's little but it's not a step thru and it has a 4 speed Trans so I call it a motorcycle unfortunately it hasn't ran in years
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk




I had a 1968 Honda Super 90. Sounds like it was just like yours. I put a high straight-pipe on it with a Snuff- or-Not to keep the noise level down when needed.

I put some miles on that bike on the trails. Also went up quite a bit in size on the rear sprocket to give it more climbing ability.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4129571601


----------



## rocketnorton

06switchback said:


> I have a 1969 Honda s90 in my basement I was my mom's bike it's little but it's not a step thru and it has a 4 speed Trans so I call it a motorcycle unfortunately it hasn't ran in years
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk



pics?



2strokenut said:


> in OZ we have the groom and the CBR 125 as well as the cb125e i have the cb125e have almost done 40,000km on it
> View attachment 583800
> 
> 
> thats just riding to and from work.
> 
> 
> the pipe , intake and tune will get you that with the 15t on it thats what i did to my cb125 as long as there is no steep hills it will sit on 110kmh



snow?



Free Will said:


> I had a 1968 Honda Super 90. Sounds like it was just like yours. I put a high straight-pipe on it with a Snuff- or-Not to keep the noise level when needed.
> 
> I put some miles on that bike on the trails. Also went up quite a bit in size on the rear sprocket to give it more climbing ability.
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4129571601



that's the one I was thinkin. friend had one, early 70s, went from that to 72 kaw h2.


----------



## 06switchback

That's the one I only wish it looked that good it's in pretty good shape I have had it running but it got pushed aside for another project and now I would have to start over since it's been about 10 years it sits next to my father's sl350 I think that one is a 72 I have trail rode that one but again 10 or more years ago I have a lot of projects tucked away in my basement waiting some I should sell and others I would like to see running 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1Alpha1

The Honda line-up of SL's were pretty cool. I had a CL-175 at one point. Some of my friend's had the SL's and yes, I was jealous.


----------



## 2strokenut

06switchback said:


> That's the one I only wish it looked that good it's in pretty good shape I have had it running but it got pushed aside for another project and now I would have to start over since it's been about 10 years it sits next to my father's sl350 I think that one is a 72 I have trail rode that one but again 10 or more years ago I have a lot of projects tucked away in my basement waiting some I should sell and others I would like to see running
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk



yip we get snow in parts of OZ and yes i ride in it


----------



## James Miller

2strokenut said:


> yip we get snow in parts of OZ and yes i ride in it


you run regular road tires in the snow?


----------



## 2strokenut

James Miller said:


> you run regular road tires in the snow?



yip  id like some road trail tires but hard to get ones to fit


----------



## James Miller

I plan on getting a spare set of wheels for the grom and putting some maxis 6024 boobies on them for at the cabin.
Nobbies stupid spell check.


----------



## 2strokenut

thats not a bad idea


----------



## rocketnorton

Free Will said:


> The Honda line-up of SL's were pretty cool. I had a CL-175 at one point. Some of my friend's had the SL's and yes, I was jealous.



the cl's w/good exhaust on em bring the bigger bux here now. thought they were kinda homely back in the day, also liked the sl's better.

had one Norton w/hi pipes. pic on paper. will post sometime...


----------



## 1Alpha1

rocketnorton said:


> the cl's w/good exhaust on em bring the bigger bux here now. thought they were kinda homely back in the day, also liked the sl's better.
> 
> had one Norton w/hi pipes. pic on paper. will post sometime...




The CL 175 that I had was gorgeous. It had a gold (or orange) metal-flake paint job and lots of chrome. It had high pipes on it and it was considered to be a scrambler. You could ride it both on and off road, but it was much more at home on the road.

I'm going to do a search of it and see if I can come up with a picture.

Found one:


----------



## stihl sawing

Free Will said:


> The CL 175 that I had was gorgeous. It had a gold (or orange) metal-flake paint job and lots of chrome. It had high pipes on it and it was considered to be a scrambler. You could ride it both on and off road, but it was much more at home on the road.
> 
> I'm going to do a search of it and see if I can come up with a picture.
> 
> Found one:


This was mine.My first new bike. Had a couple used ones before.


----------



## stihl sawing

750 water buffaloe and yes that's me.


----------



## stihl sawing

I would post some old Harley pics but they might be offensive to some.


----------



## rocketnorton

^^^ not me. fire away.


----------



## 2strokenut

old is gold


----------



## Sleepy

05 FZ1 Yamaha. Slightly detuned R1 engine with a seating position comfortable for an old man.
Motorcycles are a very personal thing and this is the one for me. Owned it for 10 years and plan to keep it as long as I can get a leg over it, maybe even longer.


----------



## BusyBeaver

I've got several British bikes and a 73 RD350 Yamaha (2 stroke!) still in progress.


----------



## 1Alpha1

I had one of these way back in 1972. Bought it used, about a year old. Even with a Webco frame handling kit, AM shocks and different fork springs, it was still a suicidal ride.

The frame handling kits extended the swing-arm, lowered the engine in the frame and moved it back a little. Even with all that work, it still didn't make all that much difference.

And, to make matters worse, it had a _T crankshaft_. I put a 2.5 lb. Moose fly wheel weight on it to help smooth the power curve.

I think it was the most intimidating dirt bike I ever owned. The power band was like a light switch. It was either on or off.  It was one of the most wicked bikes ever produced.

Gawd......I'd love to have one again, only brand-new! If for nothing else, just sentimental reasons.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Any pics of YOUR bikes Dano, not something you googled off the internet? Or like everything else, you're just moving your lips like a ducks ass


----------



## 1Alpha1

KenJax Tree said:


> Any pics of YOUR bikes Dano, not something you googled off the internet? Or like everything else, you're just moving your lips like a ducks ass




Back in my day, we didn't take pics of everything that moves like people do today. I do have a few Kodak snapshots here and there tucked away, and I have some 8x10's of street bikes I've owned on my garage walls.

I suppose if I was motivated enough, I could take some digital camera pics of the pics that I have, and try to upload them. But, that seems like a lot of work and nonsense to me.

If I do post a pic that I got from the net, I never try to pass it off as my own.

But hey, I do appreciate your concern in the matter. If you live long enough to retire, it'll all become much more clear and apparent to you.


----------



## GrassGuerilla

Picked up this old girl today. Wanted one for a long time and the opportunity finally came along. Bit of a top heavy pig when the tank is full (7.5 gal.) on a parking lot, but actually quite nimble as soon as she's rolling. I'm looking forward to putting some miles on her soon, hopefully going for an Ozark run this weekend weather permitting.

Edit: and yes, this is an actual pic of my machine. I did steal it from the ad I bought it from.

Edit 2: Dano, you're a strange monkey... being retired I'd think you'd have time to take a couple steps out to the garage to share something YOU are genuinely connected to. Stock pics off the Web are a long way from this threads intent I think... no?


----------



## 1Alpha1

GrassGuerilla said:


> View attachment 584828
> 
> Picked up this old girl today. Wanted one for a long time and the opportunity finally came along. Bit of a top heavy pig when the tank is full (7.5 gal.) on a parking lot, but actually quite nimble as soon as she's rolling. I'm looking forward to putting some miles on her soon, hopefully going for an Ozark run this weekend weather permitting.
> 
> Edit: and yes, this is an actual pic of my machine. I did steal it from the ad I bought it from.
> 
> Edit 2: Dano, you're a strange monkey... being retired I'd think you'd have time to take a couple steps out to the garage to share something YOU are genuinely connected to. Stock pics off the Web are a long way from this threads intent I think... no?




I've never been much of a picture taker for as long as I can recall. Yes, I have taken some, but it's not a daily occurrence for me. Believe it or not, I can even leave home for a while and if I forgot my cell phone, I don't freak out and act like it's a life-line.

There's been more times than not, we go on vacation or a road trip and we don't take a camera. Yeah, there's been a few times my wife gave me Hell for it, but she got over it. And, I don't like my picture being taken either. Never have and never will. Think whatever you want, but different strokes for different folks.

I don't go thru life documenting every waking moment by taking pics like some do. Who gives a **** if we go to a zoo and I don't take a selfie of me and a Polar Bear. Or, if we stop at some famous restaurant and I don't take a picture of my meal.

I suppose some people feel some sort of redemption by taking pictures of their possessions or places they've been so that they can show them to others and prove some kind of self worth. Whatever that is, it's not for me.

Too many idiots walking around in this day & age with a hand-held electronic device firmly planted in their hand that they pay way too much attention to. I'll never be one of them.

If I post a stock picture of something, I try my best to remember to mention it's just a web stock picture. I do that for convenience more than anything else. If it's something important enough to me that I feel the need to go look for a picture that I took so long ago, I'll do it..........begrudgingly.

*BTW*.....I did post some pics of bikes I've owned in another thread. If you're interested enough, check um out.


----------



## 2strokenut

Free Will said:


> I've never been much of a picture taker for as long as I can recall. Yes, I have taken some, but it's not a daily occurrence for me. Believe it or not, I can even leave home for a while and if I forgot my cell phone, I don't freak out and act like it's a life-line.
> 
> There's been more times than not, we go on vacation or a road trip and we don't take a camera. Yeah, there's been a few times my wife gave me Hell for it, but she got over it. And, I don't like my picture being taken either. Never have and never will. Think whatever you want, but different strokes for different folks.
> 
> I don't go thru life documenting every waking moment by taking pics like some do. Who gives a **** if we go to a zoo and I don't take a selfie of me and a Polar Bear. Or, if we stop at some famous restaurant and I don't take a picture of my meal.
> 
> I suppose some people feel some sort of redemption by taking pictures of their possessions or places they've been so that they can show them to others and prove some kind of self worth. Whatever that is, it's not for me.
> 
> Too many idiots walking around in this day & age with a hand-held electronic device firmly planted in their hand that they pay way too much attention to. I'll never be one of them.
> 
> If I post a stock picture of something, I try my best to remember to mention it's just a web stock picture. I do that for convenience more than anything else. If it's something important enough to me that I feel the need to go look for a picture that I took so long ago, I'll do it..........begrudgingly.
> 
> *BTW*.....I did post some pics of bikes I've owned in another thread. If you're interested enough, check um out.



good rant


----------



## rocketnorton

whats the other thread?
I was more into bikes than cameras/pics in my young days, so don't have pics of some I should...
63 Honda monkey, 70 suz tc 120, 73 suz tm125, 73 hus 250 & 74 400crs, 70 triumph Daytona, 73 sportster, few nortons... I wish, now...


----------



## James Miller

Really starting to enjoy the grom as I get more time on it. That's my buddies 2017 in the back.


----------



## 1Alpha1

rocketnorton said:


> whats the other thread?
> I was more into bikes than cameras/pics in my young days, so don't have pics of some I should...
> 63 Honda monkey, 70 suz tc 120, 73 suz tm125, 73 hus 250 & 74 400crs, 70 triumph Daytona, 73 sportster, few nortons... I wish, now...




It's titled Motorcycle pics on this forum.


----------



## 1Alpha1

James Miller said:


> View attachment 584859
> Really starting to enjoy the grom as I get more time on it. That's my buddies 2017 in the back.




Never heard of a Grom.......until now. Chinese manufacture?


----------



## Ronaldo

GrassGuerilla said:


> View attachment 584828
> 
> Picked up this old girl today. Wanted one for a long time and the opportunity finally came along. Bit of a top heavy pig when the tank is full (7.5 gal.) on a parking lot, but actually quite nimble as soon as she's rolling. I'm looking forward to putting some miles on her soon, hopefully going for an Ozark run this weekend weather permitting.
> 
> Edit: and yes, this is an actual pic of my machine. I did steal it from the ad I bought it from.
> 
> Edit 2: Dano, you're a strange monkey... being retired I'd think you'd have time to take a couple steps out to the garage to share something YOU are genuinely connected to. Stock pics off the Web are a long way from this threads intent I think... no?


That's a beautiful Concours! Always thought they would be a nice balance between a dresser and crotch rocket. 

Sent from my Z832 using Tapatalk


----------



## rocketnorton

friend had one, I rode it. can put many miles on quick on those.


----------



## rocketnorton

friends' bikes. 130,000 mi on black one in 5yr. 103k mi in this pic.


----------



## James Miller

Free Will said:


> Never heard of a Grom.......until now. Chinese manufacture?


Its a Honda. Little fuel injected 125.


----------



## 1Alpha1

James Miller said:


> Its a Honda. Little fuel injected 125.




Interesting!


----------



## 2strokenut

rocketnorton said:


> friends' bikes. 130,000 mi on black one in 5yr. 103k mi in this pic.
> 
> View attachment 584863
> View attachment 584864



iv only ever had a crack and a cruser once found it very uncomfortable hated the it felt when hammering in corners but my dad and bro love them untill they try to keep up.


----------



## stihl sawing

About six years ago, my hair is down to the emblem on the bottom of jacket now.


----------



## stihl sawing




----------



## stihl sawing

84 aspencade I had before the Goldwing.


----------



## stihl sawing

2005 Nomad I still own, has 66,000 miles. I really need to take some new pics of these things. I put the lights on the bags. I like a lot of lights so people can see you. idiots around here pay no attention to bikes unless something catches their eye, even then a lot artexting or on the phone and paying no attention anyhow.


----------



## stihl sawing

The first week I bought that nomad a tractor trailer throwed up a huge long recap and it hit my crashbar and ended up wrapped around my lower leg. It folded my bars back against the frame and bent my shifter. Thought it broke my leg. stopped and got off and looked at the damage and then went on to work. leg got all bruised but wasn't broke. ya'll be safe, gotta go run 220 wire this morning.


----------



## GrassGuerilla

Ronaldo said:


> That's a beautiful Concours! Always thought they would be a nice balance between a dresser and crotch rocket.
> 
> Sent from my Z832 using Tapatalk


Thank you!

I looked at a lot of them before I bought this one, she's a 2000 model with 26,000 miles and seems to have been well cared for. Most practical bike I've owned already. Fun, fast enough, and can grab a couple bags of groceries on the way home from work without any drama or yoga like poses to try to balance things. Bags are big enough to lock a full face helmet in when you're ready to get off and make like a pedestrian (always hated leaving a helmet exposed or having to carry it with me).


----------



## rocketnorton

stihl sawing said:


> About six years ago, my hair is down to the emblem on the bottom of jacket now.
> 
> View attachment 584878



ya, been least that long for me, too. prolly more.


----------



## Franny K

I have moved into the 250-260 fuel injected new bikes lately. One has trees in the picture and the other has ground up tree parts in the picture.


----------



## wendell

My favorite bike, 1999 Excelsior Henderson Super X


----------



## rocketnorton

got/had one? was nice, but short lived, that name comin back...


----------



## wendell

rocketnorton said:


> got/had one? was nice, but short lived, that name comin back...


Had. Unfortunately had to sell it a while back. Rumor has it that somebody is trying to bring it back again.


----------



## twstm

Just picked this one up for $2500

2004 BMW R1150 RT-P former CHP bike.





Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronaldo

twstm said:


> Just picked this one up for $2500
> 
> 2004 BMW R1150 RT-P former CHP bike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Are those still air cooled or did they go liquid? Nice bike. 

Sent from my Z832 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1Alpha1

Ronaldo said:


> Are those still air cooled or did they go liquid? Nice bike.
> 
> Sent from my Z832 using Tapatalk




I have a 2003 BMW R1150RT. Same color as the one pictured.

They are both air and oil cooled.


----------



## twstm

This is a 2002 and it is air/oil cooled. The new ones are water cooled.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## rocketnorton

price of beat up lil 30+ yo jap bike here.


----------



## 1Alpha1

stihl sawing said:


> 2005 Nomad I still own, has 66,000 miles. I really need to take some new pics of these things. I put the lights on the bags. I like a lot of lights so people can see you. idiots around here pay no attention to bikes unless something catches their eye, even then a lot artexting or on the phone and paying no attention anyhow.
> View attachment 584888
> View attachment 584889
> View attachment 584890
> View attachment 584891




Just a bit of advice! When it comes to internet forums, you really do have to be very careful about what personal info. you put out there on the ole web. You simply cannot assume that every member of a forum thinks you are a swell guy.

Lots of whack-jobs on internet forums that will take personal info. and use it to their advantage against you. If you don't have a clue as to what I'm referring to, I'm talking about the license plates on your bikes.

Anyone with certain connections can run a plate and get a lot of info. With that info., they could easily make your life miserable.........if they had a certain mindset to.

Just a few words to the wise. Of course, if you had known anything about LE, you would have known all this already.


----------



## stihl sawing

Free Will said:


> Just a bit of advice! When it comes to internet forums, you really do have to be very careful about what personal info. you put out there on the ole web. You simply cannot assume that every member of a forum thinks you are a swell guy.
> 
> Lots of whack-jobs on internet forums that will take personal info. and use it to their advantage against you. If you don't have a clue as to what I'm referring to, I'm talking about the license plates on your bikes.
> 
> Anyone with certain connections can run a plate and get a lot of info. With that info., they could easily make your life miserable.........if they had a certain mindset to.
> 
> Just a few words to the wise. Of course, if you had known anything about LE, you would have known all this already.


They'd be lookin up plates that no longer exist, Yer paranoid Dano. far as cops go, they can G.F T.


----------



## James Miller

Just an update on the Grom. Got rid of the awful factory rear fender and pulled the factory muffler off to get an idea what it will look like with the MNNTHBX underbody exhaust on it.


----------



## aokpops

My dirt bike


----------



## 2strokenut

aokpops said:


> View attachment 588230
> My dirt bike



you need noblies on that


----------



## 1Alpha1

And better suspension.


----------



## 2strokenut

o hell rip it all apart and drop the motor in a hill climber.


----------



## aokpops

I can take it down the back roads for a smooth ride . The big front tire the word is flick around is easy . I never had a bike way this much an move so easy . I been out in cross winds head on winds an really not notice .


----------



## 2strokenut

aokpops said:


> I can take it down the back roads for a smooth ride . The big front tire the word is flick around is easy . I never had a bike way this much an move so easy . I been out in cross winds head on winds an really not notice .


sounds like they did a top job of putting the right blend of bits and bops together to make a dam fine bike.


----------



## 2strokenut

99 bends and you never get out of 3rd gear and when your done all you can smell is hot rubber.


----------



## rocketnorton

looks fun. rather run uphill, tho. more motor, less brakes.


----------



## 2strokenut

rocketnorton said:


> looks fun. rather run uphill, tho. more motor, less brakes.



so do i


----------



## snoozeys

My baby blade





Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## James Miller

2strokenut said:


> View attachment 589513
> 
> 
> 99 bends and you never get out of 3rd gear and when your done all you can smell is hot rubber.


That looks like a blast. I plan on making a trip to Deals gap/ Tail of the dragon next year for the Grom meet.



I got the pipe on, tuner and intake should be here this week. Winter projects include Ohlins at both ends and the DCR cam.


----------



## twstm

James Miller said:


> That looks like a blast. I plan on making a trip to Deals gap/ Tail of the dragon next year for the Grom meet.
> View attachment 589820
> I got the pipe on, tuner and intake should be here this week. Winter projects include Ohlins at both ends and the DCR cam.


I have done the "Tail of the Dragon" at Deals Gap several times....it's the most fun you can have on a motorcycle with your clothes on!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## snoozeys

Others i own !!!








Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## 2strokenut

snoozeys said:


> Others i own !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk



lest we forget


----------



## Toy4xchris

My current 2 running street bikes.
99 Honda vtr1000f fire storm
00 Kawasaki Vulcan 1500 nomad fi
In the background you can see one of my projects a 76 Yamaha rd400 chopper.






Sent from my electronic leash


----------



## 2strokenut

Toy4xchris said:


> My current 2 running street bikes.
> 99 Honda vtr1000f fire storm
> 00 Kawasaki Vulcan 1500 nomad fi
> In the background you can see one of my projects a 76 Yamaha rd400 chopper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my electronic leash



i like the pull cart the best


----------



## Toy4xchris

Oh my son's custom full suspension wagon it's kinda cool at least he thinks so

Sent from my electronic leash


----------



## 2strokenut

Toy4xchris said:


> Oh my son's custom full suspension wagon it's kinda cool at least he thinks so
> 
> Sent from my electronic leash



it fully sick iv got one but green.


----------



## stihl sawing

2strokenut said:


> it fully sick iv got one but green.


What illness does it suffer from?


----------



## 2strokenut

stihl sawing said:


> What illness does it suffer from?



 you got me on that one.


----------



## rocketnorton

Toy4xchris said:


> My current 2 running street bikes.
> 99 Honda vtr1000f fire storm
> 00 Kawasaki Vulcan 1500 nomad fi
> In the background you can see one of my projects a 76 Yamaha rd400 chopper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my electronic leash



pics when ya get to the rd400. haven't seen a ringding chopper for a long time. the anything goes early 70's


----------



## 1Alpha1

My younger brother used to have a Yamaha RD-400. Late 70's model I think.

He could smoke most any BSA or Triumph, regardless of size. He had friends that rode them, and he made a habit of it whenever possible.


----------



## Toy4xchris

I've had 1 rd400 since I was 15 and never had a problem out running newer bikes it always pissed them off. I decided I wanted something different so I picked up a spare frame and an xs400 hard tail kit hopefully this winter I will get some time to really work on it

Sent from my electronic leash


----------



## 1Alpha1

Thing about those RD-400's, you could hop them up for pretty cheap. Some tuned expansion chambers, mill the heads a tad, re-jet the carbs, and a larger airbox.

I'm talking like a 30% increase in performance.


----------



## Toy4xchris

The motor going into the chopper had been ported and jetted along with larger carbs and expansion Chambers

Sent from my electronic leash


----------



## 1Alpha1

Toy4xchris said:


> The motor going into the chopper had been ported and jetted along with larger carbs and expansion Chambers
> 
> Sent from my electronic leash




Well okay then............


----------



## Sawyer Rob

> My younger brother used to have a Yamaha RD-400. Late 70's model I think.
> 
> He could smoke most any BSA or Triumph, regardless of size. He had friends that rode them, and he made a habit of it whenever possible.


 Back in the 70's, I had a Kawasaki 750 triple and I smoked EVERYTHING!

Including a SS396 Chevy that was balanced/blue printed, with all the goodies. Actually, it was a drag car that wasn't even street legal, but back then "that" was over looked, out here in the country. lol

SR


----------



## 1Alpha1

Sawyer Rob said:


> Back in the 70's, I had a Kawasaki 750 triple and I smoked EVERYTHING!
> 
> Including a SS396 Chevy that was balanced/blue printed, with all the goodies. Actually, it was a drag car that wasn't even street legal, but back then "that" was over looked, out here in the country. lol
> 
> SR




Yeah, but did it handle worth a chit? 

The engine greatly over-shadowed the frame / suspension.


----------



## 1Alpha1

While stationed in Europe, I had a 1000 Laverda Jota and a 900 SS Ducati Desmo. They were fast, or so I thought.

When I left the service in 1977, I returned home and bought a new 1976 Kawasaki KZ900. Now that was a fast bike.


----------



## milkman

Free Will said:


> Yeah, but did it handle worth a chit?
> 
> The engine greatly over-shadowed the frame / suspension.




Same with the 73 Z1 900, fast and loose.


----------



## 1Alpha1

milkman said:


> Same with the 73 Z1 900, fast and loose.




That's the thing with Japanese bikes. They concentrate on the engine and worry about handling later on down the road.

The European bikes focus on handling and worry about performance later.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

> Yeah, but did it handle worth a chit?


 I wasn't at Willow Springs!

And, yeaaa, it did just fine through the quarter mile!

I wonder how that SS drag car would have done at Willow Springs???

SR


----------



## 1Alpha1

Sawyer Rob said:


> I wasn't at Willow Springs!
> 
> And, yeaaa, it did just fine through the quarter mile!
> 
> I wonder how that SS drag car would have done at Willow Springs???
> 
> SR




That's the problem with riding a street bike on the streets. Some streets have curves and corners in them. 

The Suzuki Hayabusa is a notoriously fast straight-line bike. But, take it in the twisties and try to make it behave. It ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

That's why you have a "brain", so you slow down for the curves and corners! lol

SR


----------



## 1Alpha1

Sawyer Rob said:


> That's why you have a "brain", so you slow down for the curves and corners! lol
> 
> SR




LOL....Yeah I know that, but apparently others, not so much. For some riders, having a brain just complicates things. Their gut tells them one thing, and their brain, yet another thing.


----------



## Toy4xchris

Found a pic of my 77 RD400 before I tore it done to rebuild






Sent from my electronic leash


----------



## 1Alpha1

I could be wrong, but didn't Yamaha come out with a street-legal 500cc twin two-stroke at one time?

Late 70's, early 80's?


----------



## rocketnorton

500 2 stroke v4 iirc, 80's. Suzuki, too, rg 500 think that was square 4


----------



## derwoodii

last weeks I got to tho a leg over a TY250 i had one the same 1978 & TL 125 honda I'd trails & enduro riding prolly helped me stay upright when i got on road bikes soon after


----------



## 2strokenut

derwoodii said:


> last weeks I got to tho a leg over a TY250 i had one the same 1978 & TL 125 honda I'd trails & enduro riding prolly helped me stay upright when i got on road bikes soon after
> 
> View attachment 592816
> 
> 
> View attachment 592814
> 
> 
> View attachment 592815


thats one dam fine looking TY


----------



## derwoodii

ah my old honda 900 i really liked to punt about on this pony


----------



## derwoodii




----------



## James Miller

All this fast bike talk guess I'll slow it down a bit I installed my Bazzaz on the Grom. 


One step closer to being able to cruise at 70mph .


----------



## kljahnz

any guesses where I took this?


----------



## kljahnz

I could have put the bike next to the puck, in this sleepy town, last Sunday.


----------



## Alu

After a bit grinding ..


----------



## rocketnorton

ardill, sk. friend's [bill on left] bikes. I got use of 93" 69 shovel for couple days.


----------



## rocketnorton

nother sk friend


----------



## DirtRacer




----------



## DirtRacer




----------



## DirtRacer




----------



## Deleted member 110241




----------



## 1Alpha1

I've ridden dirt bikes many times in snow and it's a blast. It wasn't quite that deep though.

One of my favorite bikes to do so on, was one of these.


----------



## Deleted member 110241

Riding in snow and ice is great fun, if you have the right tires for it 
That is a Honda NX 650 dual sports bike, here's another picture of it. I've had a few bikes, the latest was a Yamaha TRX 850.


----------



## 1Alpha1

I used to have a 1986 Honda XR-600R. Come winter, I made sure that it always had new knobbies on it, front and rear.

Where we live, if we get a foot or two of snow, it's rare, and if we do, it only lasts a few days. Funny thing, on days such as those, more times than not, I'd come down with a cold or something, take off S/L and make it a point to get out and get some fresh air.......if ya know what I mean.


----------



## DirtRacer

Xr 600 great ol bike. Can't belive they still make the xrl 650 which hasn't changed much at all since the Xr 600 days. Basically the same bike with estart and no kickstart.
Here is a pic of my old Xr 650 l
I had a little spring fever and couldn't wait to ride. Well I should of waited. All the snow had just melted and the clay was to much to handle.


----------



## DirtRacer

Here is my old ktm 990 adventure bike. Loaded down for a 2 week off road adventure.


----------



## DirtRacer




----------



## 1Alpha1

My big dirt bike days are over with and I'm okay with that. But, if I was in the market to buy a new one, no way would it be one w/o a kick starter.

Each and every one of my dirt bikes have had a kick starter. The last time I bought a new dirt bike was in late 1986. So yes, it's been a while.


----------



## 1Alpha1

DirtRacer said:


> View attachment 597962




Great pics!


----------



## Kel71

My Aprilia


----------



## derwoodii

fuggen start ya beautiful italian pos


----------



## Coldiron

Just picked this little bike up last week at a moving sale for $50. Couldn't pass it up. Had a bad rear tube and a busted exhaust bolt that I fixed. I love bikes. Have had my fair share of them in my younger years my favorites were my XL600, CBR600, XR100 and an old XL175. The hardest bike I had to hang on to was an 82 kdx450 2 stroke. I'd eventually like to get a dual sport bike again but my wife is afraid I'd kill myself.





Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1Alpha1

Coldiron said:


> Just picked this little bike up last week at a moving sale for $50. Couldn't pass it up. Had a bad rear tube and a busted exhaust bolt that I fixed. I love bikes. Have had my fair share of them in my younger years my favorites were my XL600, CBR600, XR100 and an old XL175. The hardest bike I had to hang on to was an 82 kdx450 2 stroke. I'd eventually like to get a dual sport bike again but my wife is afraid I'd kill myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk




I used to have a 1980 KDX 400. Bought it used and it was pretty fast. Fast enough to beat my brother's 400 Maico Spyder in a drag race.


----------



## 1Alpha1

derwoodii said:


> fuggen start ya beautiful italian pos
> 
> View attachment 601627




I had one of those when I was in the military, stationed in Italy. Ducati 900 SS Desmo.


----------



## derwoodii

Free Will said:


> I had one of those when I was in the military, stationed in Italy. Ducati 900 SS Desmo.



you'll be sad you dint keep it as was my mate.. fetching high prices these days


----------



## Coldiron

It was a chore keeping the front end on the ground on mine. At the time I had it I didn't weigh more than 160 and if you hit the power band it'd take the front end up if you were on hard packed dirt or on the asphalt, and I'm no good at wheelies lol.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1Alpha1

derwoodii said:


> you'll be sad you dint keep it as was my mate.. fetching high prices these days




It would have been way too much hassle to ship it back to the US. And, very expensive as well.


----------



## 1Alpha1

Here's a pic of me and my brother some years ago on my bikes. He's on the 1982 Honda CBX and I'm on my 1986 Honda VF1000R.

*(After you click on the link, click on "open" on the bar below)*


----------



## Ironworker

Bought this new in ‘97 Just went over it again with some new add ones.


----------



## wyk

Here's a couple of photos of the Dyna I dragged to Ireland from the UK:


----------



## rocketnorton

ever forget the lock? I f'd up couple chainguards way back when...

+ better to forget em on back, 'stead o front.


----------



## wyk

rocketnorton said:


> ever forget the lock? I f'd up couple chainguards way back when...
> 
> + better to forget em on back, 'stead o front.



I haven't done so since I had a little rice rocket back in the 90's. The lock on my Dyna is alarmed. So the moment it is moved just a few degrees, it goes off. Basically makes it impossible to ride off with it on. It also lets me know if someone is messing with my bike.


----------



## Kel71

This years EMCIA show was great. I really want this Yamaha Tenere 700.


----------



## Kel71

Another pic of the Yamaha Tenere 700.


----------



## derwoodii

found me old 1982 KDX on the back of a trailer


----------



## James Miller

ordered a Dcr cam for my Grom. Someone told me you don' save gas on Honda minis cause you spend all the money on parts. They were right but it still gets 100mpg.


----------



## Deleted member 110241

Kel71 said:


> Another pic of the Yamaha Tenere 700.



How did I miss this!? How did you get your hands on it, I didn't know it was released yet... It's a great looking bike IMO!


----------



## Kel71

I hear the Tenere 700 is a 2019 model.


----------



## RandyMac

Today marks 3 years and nearly 10,000 miles of owning the Sportster. Before and after.


----------



## Toyman

Lots of nice bikes!! Here's mine: 2002 Road King Classic.


----------



## 67L36Driver

RandyMac said:


> Today marks 3 years and nearly 10,000 miles of owning the Sportster. Before and after.
> View attachment 653686
> View attachment 653687



Tone down the ‘bling’ U did. [emoji106]


----------



## RandyMac

corrosion control, spray on plastic, fork boots and such


----------



## kljahnz

glmc photo tag.


----------



## Comnoz




----------



## rocketnorton

u build that or have it built?
interested in some info. if you have...
had 7 750 commandos over the years.


----------



## Comnoz

rocketnorton said:


> u build that or have it built?
> interested in some info. if you have...
> had 7 750 commandos over the years.



I built it myself. I've been riding it since 1982. Just coming up on 200,000 miles. 
It's 924cc with a stroked crank and a lot of work.
A Commando and a Stihl 038 mag. What more could I need?


----------



## rocketnorton

288. yes got 038m, too.
be interested in hearin bout the build if ya felt like sharin.
started life as 75 850? guessin yr by primary.
looks like fun bike, while keepin a lot of Norton character, unlike the "new" ones.


----------



## Comnoz

To cover the build very well would take a book. Last time I entered it in a judged concurs I put it in modified class and took first place with a perfect score. They couldn't find any part that was not modified.

I will be in Elma Wa. July 16th-19th for the International Norton Owners Rally. Come on down and check out a lot of nice Nortons.


----------



## stihl sawing

Comnoz said:


> I built it myself. I've been riding it since 1982. Just coming up on 200,000 miles.
> It's 924cc with a stroked crank and a lot of work.
> A Commando and a Stihl 038 mag. What more could I need?


Wow, you have 200 grand on it? that's awesome. I can't remember the most miles I ever had on a bike. my nomad has 65 ,000 on it now. I did see a wing one time with half a million. Norton and Triumphs were always my favorite bikes growin up. Nortons are hard to find here now.


----------



## wyk

Added a bowman texas sissy bar, biltwell mini apes, valve job and higher compression, and a muthafuggin cam. Man, the cam made a huge difference, and it's just a mild 509G S&S cam.


----------



## rocketnorton

cams.
next best thing to fxr.
mines homebilt


----------



## stihl sawing

This is about the craziest thing I ever seen.

https://www.yamahamotorsports.com/sport-touring/models/2019/niken


----------



## Ronaldo

stihl sawing said:


> This is about the craziest thing I ever seen.
> 
> https://www.yamahamotorsports.com/sport-touring/models/2019/niken


I tend to agree......whats the point?

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## wyk

rocketnorton said:


> cams.
> next best thing to fxr.
> mines homebilt
> 
> View attachment 658623
> View attachment 658624



Did you stuff a tc in to an fxr chassis?! Wow!


----------



## rocketnorton

80 flt frame. has reverse flt triples, too, handles like a real fxr, [ya, ive rode one] just goes & stops better. 4p brakes all round. might be ol 2p flt rear in pic, since changed.


----------



## rocketnorton

went back n looked. lost bout 10 lb changing that brake out. 594 lb wet as pic'd.


----------



## rocketnorton

lil ****
edit, wtf?
x b o x


----------



## paco_06

My stable
2014 fe501
2017 250xc










Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## rocketnorton

never rode modern husky. my last [of 2] was 73 250cr in bout '80. other was 74 400cr before it.


----------



## Kel71

I had a chance to ride this 4 banger


----------



## James Miller

My coworker looks at his Duc like a supermodel. Nice to look at, fun to ride, and a pain in the ass to deal with everyday.


----------



## Kel71

My new Yamaha MT-07 w/ MIVV exhaust.


----------



## Kel71

Updated picture added a Puig wind screen.


----------



## James Miller

Those mivv exhausts are pricey. I looked at the one for the grom and was near $500 for basicly a slip on.


----------



## Kel71

MIVV complete system $372.
https://sportbikes4hireshop.com/product-category/browse-by-bike/yamaha/fz-07/

Grom parts no MIVV ehaust 
https://sportbikes4hireshop.com/product-category/browse-by-bike/honda/grom/


----------



## RandyMac

the last ride of the year was this morning


.


----------



## 1Alpha1

RandyMac said:


> the last ride of the year was this morningView attachment 685677
> .




Last ride of the year? It looks as if you are in CA. What gives?


----------



## RandyMac

rain starts tonight and I need to store a ton of stuff in the shed.
the Sporty is due for maintenance, not fun to work on it in the shed.


----------



## 1Alpha1

RandyMac said:


> rain starts tonight and I need to store a ton of stuff in the shed.
> the Sporty is due for maintenance, not fun to work on it in the shed.




Yeah, I've heard the rain is coming to CA. Hope it's not so much that it causes flooding the wildfire areas.


----------



## RandyMac

Our first Pacific storm is due in Thursday, they are using the term ''significant'' for rainfall.
Here that would mean 2-3 inches, elsewhere an inch or less.
rain on a fresh burn scar, yeehaw!


----------



## bigbadbob

1984 8500 kilometers. New to me, came with no spark.


----------



## 1Alpha1

bigbadbob said:


> 1984 8500 kilometers. New to me, came with no spark. View attachment 685729
> View attachment 685730




I used to have a 1986 XR-600R. Damn fine bike. Bought it new back in the day. When I ended up selling it, I got as much for it then as when I bought it. 

One heck of a stump puller, and yet it could still do 100 mph.


----------



## rocketnorton

RandyMac said:


> the last ride of the year was this morningView attachment 685677
> .



was curious, too.
hopin for first ride of my 60th year tomorrow. rain comin tonite. we'll see...


----------



## 1Alpha1

rocketnorton said:


> was curious, too.
> hopin for first ride of my 60th year tomorrow. rain comin tonite. we'll see...
> 
> View attachment 685774




Sounds like a Happy Birthday to you is in order. Happy Birthday!!


----------



## rocketnorton

thx. it was. no ride. rain all day.


----------



## 1Alpha1

rocketnorton said:


> thx. it was. no ride. rain all day.




That sucks! I'm planning on one either Sat. or Sun. It's going to be a little on the cool side though. Just the way I like it.


----------



## 95custmz

. 1995 Softail with 50,000 miles.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cycledude

So far I have put 526,000 miles on my yellow 2002 Honda Goldwing.


----------



## Sleepy

Cycledude said:


> So far I have put 526,000 miles on my yellow 2002 Honda Goldwing.


When do you figure it will be broken in?


----------



## Sleepy

I've owned a silver 05 Yamaha FZ1 since 2007 and found this 2004 model late last summer with only 7600 miles and at a good price, so I now own two. Anyone with a dozen or so chainsaws needs at least two motorcycles.


----------



## Charlie1124

99 soft tail. Evo motor. Kick-start only. Open primary. Hard pressed to find much original on the ole girl now.


----------



## Cycledude

Nice but please be careful about noise around those very young ears.


----------



## Charlie1124

She was anticipating start. It was not started yet lol


----------



## Cycledude

I ride a Honda Goldwing which is very quiet but I have also seen many youngsters cover their ears when starting my bike because they are expecting lots of noise.


----------



## RandyMac

Dusty from the remodeling.


----------



## rocketnorton

mine been sittin, gettin dusty too.
cool, salty winter, so far.


----------



## chuckwood

Wait for it. Here's a typical family enjoying watching a motorcycle race up close. These kids are right up against the edge of the racetrack, with no walls or fence, and riders approaching 200 mph


----------



## 1Alpha1

It's all fun & games until a racer looses control and hits a fan. 

Then it's........oh my God, how could that have happened.


----------



## rocketnorton

chuckwood said:


> Wait for it. Here's a typical family enjoying watching a motorcycle race up close. These kids are right up against the edge of the racetrack, with no walls or fence, and riders approaching 200 mph




not much likely to happen there. outside curves lil diff. watched any wrc lately?

there's always nascar, ruled/safetyed down to point of boring.
bring back late 60s.


----------



## stihl sawing

rocketnorton said:


> not much likely to happen there. outside curves lil diff. watched any wrc lately?
> 
> there's always nascar, ruled/safetyed down to point of boring.
> bring back late 60s.


Yep, we used to pit inside the 1/4 dirt track. I have seen a few sprint cars get air born and clear the dirt barrier. Biggest thing thou was it was muddy in the infield cause the track was banked and held water. they later built an outside pit that was higher ground


----------



## 1Alpha1

When you put a human on a machine capable of obtaining ridiculous speeds, anything can happen.

No way I'd let a child that close to something like that. If you're an adult you can think for yourself and rationalize the risk(s).


----------



## rocketnorton

...and chit still happens.
i know a racer that's been veggie almost 10yr. crashed. he'd still be racin otherwise. started @ 7yo. 
his younger bro continues on.
sprintcars.


----------



## Deleted member 110241

1Alpha1 said:


> It's all fun & games until a racer looses control and hits a fan.
> 
> Then it's........oh my God, how could that have happened.



Isle of Man is great, as is Ulster GP. It is strange that it's still allowed so we better enjoy it while we can. Safety is for sissies


----------



## 1Alpha1




----------



## 95custmz

Just got a 2008 Victory Vegas with 19,500 miles, 100 ci, six speed. Haven’t even rode it yet. Snow here and waiting to get plates and insurance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuckwood




----------



## rocketnorton

70 sportster project i got bout month ago.
first time up n down the road today.
fenders will get paint. boot kit for front too.
2 or 3 kicker cold.


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## derwoodii

so im sitting fishing on the banks of Powlett river and i hear a vvbbbrrr approaching my ears prick up and my brain says,, son thats your old z650 - 4 into one pipes from 37 years ago.. The owner of course a top bloke & i yakked and yakked about how it was better bike than the Z9 and could beat Dukes on bends.. He even offered me a ride but as was on 2 k of dirt marbles i said prolly not a good idea but very very kind.


----------



## fencr

This has been on the lift too long.. 
1972 Norton 750 Combat 
The list of things left to finish is real short and down to tightening things and timing. Also, the tank and side covers haven't been painted.


----------



## BusyBeaver

Nice Commando, see my Avatar
BB


----------



## Huskybill

Just gave up riding a suzuki 1200 bandit, but here’s my last bike. Staying true blue to the big H. My ‘84/250wr husky. My favorite ride was a husky cr390.


----------



## Huskybill

fencr said:


> This has been on the lift too long..
> 1972 Norton 750 Combat
> The list of things left to finish is real short and down to tightening things and timing. Also, the tank and side covers haven't been painted.
> View attachment 737500



Norton’s, matchless, Vincent, there’s a class of there own. I believe Vincent still holds some record breaking times to this day. I like anything that’s European.


----------



## Huskybill

chuckwood said:


>




I love speed. I wrung out the retuned 1200 bandit one day she hit 155 mph and still had some twisted left. Back when I was crazy on a bike, seen the blue lights in the review and hit the warp drive. I had to give it up I found myself going faster and faster. I did retune the detuned 1100 gixer engine it had. What a work of art I could do anything on that bike. I’m lucky I’m here today.


----------



## Huskybill

chuckwood said:


>




Isle of Man just bring your balls and the bike. Where man and machine become one.

My dream bike is the Augusta F4 love it. Not the fastest but classy.


----------



## rocketnorton

fencr said:


> This has been on the lift too long..
> 1972 Norton 750 Combat
> The list of things left to finish is real short and down to tightening things and timing. Also, the tank and side covers haven't been painted.
> View attachment 737500



been in the motor? had a combat myself, among 7 750s, 69-72. what is the front brake?



Huskybill said:


> Just gave up riding a suzuki 1200 bandit, but here’s my last bike. Staying true blue to the big H. My ‘84/250wr husky. My favorite ride was a husky cr390.



my fav h was 74 400cr. had 73 250cr, too.
had 1200 bandit. wheelie good bike. like suz for japbikes. had few more, street & dirt.


----------



## wcorey

rocketnorton said:


> been in the motor? had a combat myself, among 7 750s, 69-72. what is the front brake?



Looks like a brembo/ducati 748r/998 320mm rotor, caliper looks maybe tokico/busa?
I've done a bunch of those type brake conversions, one norton roadholder and an FLH, though mostly on various ceriani's.
Can be a tight squeeze depending on the width of the trees and wheel hub, the nortons are relatively wide for the vintage.

I see a triumph 650 motor peeking out in the background there...


----------



## rocketnorton

i used to think the 72 & later lockheeds were pretty good for the amount of rubber on road under it.
iron rotors worked better w/them, imo. triumph started chromin theirs. much better once the chrome got worn thru.
the 70 sporty drums are takin some gettin used to... the pre 72 tls drum on nortons were ok.


----------



## BusyBeaver

The Norton front disc was pretty weak. Chrome surface was too slick, master cylinder was too large (5/8) and hoses were flexy.
I corrected all these and now have a good front brake. Gotta be a mechanic to own a British bike.
BB


----------



## grizz55chev

BusyBeaver said:


> The Norton front disc was pretty weak. Chrome surface was too slick, master cylinder was too large (5/8) and hoses were flexy.
> I corrected all these and now have a good front brake. Gotta be a mechanic to own a British bike.
> BB


Don’t get me started, I’m a classic Triumph owner! Smiths gauges, Lucas electrics, Amal carbs, if you don’t like twisting wrenches, you don’t ride!


----------



## chuckwood

okaaaay! Let's see yer bikes. Well, after many decades out of the saddle I purchased a motorcycle a couple months ago. It's an '81 Yamaha virago xv750. For a while now I've been experiencing something that must be sorta like a guy's mid life crisis - except maybe mine is a senior life crisis. I'm the third owner of the bike and the odometer says 7100 miles. I plan on upgrading anything and everything that might fail due to age - the bike is basically an antique. The second owner sold it to me for what he had invested in it in parts. New tires, brand new mikuni carbs, and new battery. After the new carbs were installed at a bike shop it still didn't run right according to the receipt. Second owner was fiddling with different size jets and then gave up on the project, giving me a small plastic bag full of different size jets for the mikunis. Bike has good compression. If I get it going, and if it seems like I can still handle a motorcycle ok, I'll ride it. If not, I'm still enjoying the process of leisurely working on a motorcycle and customizing it to suit my needs of puttin' around in the mountains. Before I bought the xv750, I was lusting after a Honda blackbird, a fantasy bike for me some years ago. Wiser minds told me to stay away from heavy sport bikes until I get all my skills back. If I'm no longer feeling confident on a bike like I was in the 70's, I'll ultimately sell this thing I reckon. But in the meantime I'm having fun fiddling with it and learning how the bike works mechanically.


----------



## Huskybill

After two knee operations, For my midlife crisis I took out a $20 k loan to buy a harley. Being very frugal I couldn’t spend $20 k on one ride. I purchased the new 99 suzuki 1200 bandit for $5,999, a Polaris 400L quad $4,000 and a new 99 Husqvarna 250wr street legal two stroke dirtbike for $5,000. I put 25 k miles on the bandit. About 2.5 k miles on the quad, and about 1.5 k miles on the dirtbike all in the first year. Ride it like you stole it.


----------



## fencr

rocketnorton said:


> been in the motor? had a combat myself, among 7 750s, 69-72. what is the front brake?
> 
> my fav h was 74 400cr. had 73 250cr, too.
> had 1200 bandit. wheelie good bike. like suz for japbikes. had few more, street & dirt.




sorry for slow response..

Yes, motor has been gone through .. super blends installed.. went with a Johnson flat track cam to get a bit more mid-range .. don't think i really need the top end as much as a bit more grunt. i have an 850 as well and it just pulls.. i'm told the 750 needs to wind up a bit sooo...

The brake is by a guy named Pender .. aka Madass .. he's making them is in the Philippines .. He also bought the rights to the Lansdowne (sp) front suspension from the widow of the inventor in England. A buddy has the Lansdowne kit and loves it so i thought I'd grab that as well. The kit has changed slightly .. no lower leg.. less $.

this is a review from 2013 on it..

https://www.accessnorton.com/NortonCommando/reviewing-madasss-new-single-disc.14149/

offering has changed a bit. the kit has the master, caliper, SS line, and a fender stay bent to accommodate the 6 pot caliper. The lower leg is not offered any more. I think i pd abt $300 for the brake kit .. cheaper than almost any other option and my buddies that have them are very happy.. I kinda splurged on the dampeners..

http://www.tritonmotorcycleparts.com/297620485/category/146825/online-store

Lansdowne dampeners

http://www.tritonmotorcycleparts.com/297620484


Marc/fencr

also, a set of the Amal Premiers..


----------



## 95custmz

I think I’ve got MAD (motorcycle addiction disease). This is my third bike that I got over the weekend. 1340 Evo 5 speed Harley bobber.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James Miller

My brothers VTX. First time out since he stripped it to the frame over the winter.


----------



## Goofaroo

Here’s my 1978 BMW R100S


----------



## Goofaroo

My 1986 Aspencade


----------



## Goofaroo

My 2004 Concours


----------



## Goofaroo

My 1972 CB500 project. Getting close!


----------



## Goofaroo

My 2007 KLR650


----------



## Goofaroo

My 1987 KDX200


----------



## Goofaroo

My plated 1985 XR350R


----------



## Goofaroo

My 1984 Honda Aero 125


----------



## Goofaroo

My 2002 KLR250


----------



## Goofaroo

The only pic I could find of my 92 KDX200.

Also a 71 Trail 90 project. I’m converting it to a 1 down 3 up manual clutch transmission


----------



## Goofaroo

2005 Genuine Stella 150 2t


----------



## Cycledude

My 2002 Honda Goldwing


----------



## Cycledude

Out in Colorado about a week ago


----------



## Cycledude

Here is a picture of my 2018 Yamaha Tenere last fall when it was brandnew , it now has 13,000 miles. It’s actually my second Tenere, the first one was a 2013 that I put 50,000 miles on but traded for a new one mostly to get cruise control, after riding Goldwings with cruise control for so many years I didn’t like not having cruise.


----------



## rocketnorton

the ol sporty as it is now. few small changes/adds since last page pic.
got new rings n couple [ex] valves lapped few weekends ago.


----------



## fencr

Goofaroo said:


> The only pic I could find of my 92 KDX200.
> 
> Also a 71 Trail 90 project. I’m converting it to a 1 down 3 up manual clutch transmission View attachment 763337



You've got some great toys there.. my buddy had a KDX200 and i loved that bike.. really easy to ride. Light, good power.. I have an '02 XR250.. just sorting out the jetting on. Have to say, I'm envying you having access to what look like some great places to ride. 
best, 
Marc


----------



## Goofaroo

fencr said:


> You've got some great toys there.. my buddy had a KDX200 and i loved that bike.. really easy to ride. Light, good power.. I have an '02 XR250.. just sorting out the jetting on. Have to say, I'm envying you having access to what look like some great places to ride.
> best,
> Marc



If by “access” you include trailering out west then I do have access. lol

The KLR250 pics are in Red River N.M. The KLR650 pics are in Idaho during a 5200 mile ride that included part of the Trans American Trail, the Continental Divide Trail, the Idaho BDR, and the Utah BDR. 

However, I do the most riding in Colorado but we do have some good riding here in Oklahoma and also nearby in Arkansas.


----------



## fencr

Goofaroo said:


> If by “access” you include trailering out west then I do have access. lol
> 
> The KLR250 pics are in Red River N.M. The KLR650 pics are in Idaho during a 5200 mile ride that included part of the Trans American Trail, the Continental Divide Trail, the Idaho BDR, and the Utah BDR.
> 
> However, I do the most riding in Colorado but we do have some good riding here in Oklahoma and also nearby in Arkansas.



Excellent .. good job sir.. I see you have your priorities set right. 
Best, 
Marc


----------



## Goofaroo

fencr said:


> Excellent .. good job sir.. I see you have your priorities set right.
> Best,
> Marc



Thanks! I semi-retired to check some things off my bucket list. Let’s just say my list keeps growing. lol


----------



## Kel71

The motor is old and not really fast but it's a lot of fun to ride. Carbon fiber frame,
fork and seat post. Wheels are tubeless. Picked it up on a year end sale.


----------



## EchoRomeoCharlie

Looks like I'm going to be bucking the 'cruiser' trend, although I did see a few real bikes here and there in this thread 

My 2012 Ducati 848 EVO


----------



## tbzep

I'm a V-4 nut. My first ever bike was a VF-500 Interceptor. These are my two current VFR's and the Rancher right after I brought it home. It was the last time it was ever clean.


----------



## Huskybill

tbzep said:


> I'm a V-4 nut. My first ever bike was a VF-500 Interceptor. These are my two current VFR's and the Rancher right after I brought it home. It was the last time it was ever clean.View attachment 833223



V4 did u say? Beetle juice, beetle juice, beetle juice. My Yama v4 500 two stroke, King Kenny


----------



## Huskybill

Here’s my ‘84 Husqvarna 250wr, she’s been sleeping in a barn for many decades. I sold her, she’s racing NETRA harescrambles now where she belongs.


----------



## tbzep

Huskybill said:


> V4 did u say? Beetle juice, beetle juice, beetle juice. My Yama v4 500 two stroke, King Kenny


Sweet RD500!!!!


----------



## Huskybill

tbzep said:


> Sweet RD500!!!!



I purchased it for $3,500 needed the carbs cleaned. I had a co worker who helped me with tips on fixing dirtbikes. It was his dream bike. I sold it to him for $3,500. The real value was $8,500. No biggie we can put a price on friendship.


----------



## chuckwood

Huskybill said:


> V4 did u say? Beetle juice, beetle juice, beetle juice. My Yama v4 500 two stroke, King Kenny



Get a Harley! It's got a masculine sound that goes potato - potato - potato - potato. 




That being said, here's one of mine. '73 Suzuki TS185. When I rode it a while back it had to trouble lifting the front end. But it's worn out, a little buggered up here and there, and I'm doing a total rebuild and new paint job. The engine is about ready to come out and split the cases. Anything questionable or mangled gets replaced. It's getting a complete set of new seals and bearings. I've got a spare motor that's in good shape and I've already taken it apart to get some familiarity with the engine first. It's a nostalgia thing party, I bought a new '73 just like it a long time ago and regretted selling. Now i'm gonna have one again. It's very light and nimble, but in perfect tune it can hit 80 mph. It's a street/trail bike - street legal.


----------



## Hoowasat

tbzep said:


> I'm a V-4 nut. My first ever bike was a VF-500 Interceptor. These are my two current VFR's and the Rancher right after I brought it home. It was the last time it was ever clean.


Here's my V4. Made the weekly highlights at Tail of the Dragon. Has more HP (125) than several cars I've owned.


----------



## Goofaroo

tbzep said:


> I'm a V-4 nut. My first ever bike was a VF-500 Interceptor. These are my two current VFR's and the Rancher right after I brought it home. It was the last time it was ever clean.View attachment 833223


The only motorcycle I ever bought new was an 86 VF1000R. I rode it as my daily transport for three years and put 48,000 miles on it. Then I got married. Then I had to pick up kids at daycare........
It is definitely the bike that I really regret selling.


----------



## tbzep

Goofaroo said:


> The only motorcycle I ever bought new was an 86 VF1000R. I rode it as my daily transport for three years and put 48,000 miles on it. Then I got married. Then I had to pick up kids at daycare........
> It is definitely the bike that I really regret selling.
> View attachment 833349


I used to slobber over the 86 VF-1000R and the VFR-750F at the dealership. My first bike was their little brother, an 86 VF-500F in the same colors as your 1000R.


----------



## Goofaroo

tbzep said:


> I used to slobber over the 86 VF-1000R and the VFR-750F at the dealership. My first bike was their little brother, an 86 VF-500F in the same colors as your 1000R.


I may get a chance to pick up a 86 VFR750. It’s the tariff buster model. Red,white , and blue with the gold magnesium engine covers. Gear driven cams and 360 degree crank just like my 1000. Near mint. I’ve been begging the owner to sell it to me for years and he seems to be considering it. It’s a beautiful bike.


----------



## CIAmike11

My 2005 vstar, 2010 harley and 2018 Gixxus 750Z. All taken either enroute or at bike weeks.


----------



## tbzep

Goofaroo said:


> I may get a chance to pick up a 86 VFR750. It’s the tariff buster model. Red,white , and blue with the gold magnesium engine covers. Gear driven cams and 360 degree crank just like my 1000. Near mint. I’ve been begging the owner to sell it to me for years and he seems to be considering it. It’s a beautiful bike.


The 700 is rare enough. The 750 is really hard to find without busted plastic and ground up side cases. Hopefully your persistence will pay off and you can hear those gear driven cams whining beneath you soon.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Spotted at Wally World yesterday.




I hope there is a double or triple gear reduction train in that. Otherwise it’s geared way high in my estimation.


----------



## tbzep

I've only seen one of those around here. It did so-so on level ground, but he absolutely had to pedal on the slightest slope, and I mean slightest. I dont know if that's par for the course or if his was weaker than most.


----------



## Huskybill

tbzep said:


> I've only seen one of those around here. It did so-so on level ground, but he absolutely had to pedal on the slightest slope, and I mean slightest. I dont know if that's par for the course or if his was weaker than most.



Those narrow seats are killers.

I had a 99 suzuki 1200 bandit, it’s a destined 1100 gixer. I retuned it as close as I could. What a ride like being with a wild woman. I had it up to 157 mph. Time to get off I found myself going faster and faster, going 100 mph on a dirtbike just wasn’t enough. The streetbike wow.


----------



## SS396driver

Hoowasat said:


> Here's my V4. Made the weekly highlights at Tail of the Dragon. Has more HP (125) than several cars I've owned.
> View attachment 833295


Did the tail in both 15 and again in 17. First time on my road glide pulling a trailer second on my wing love this bike . The flat six is silky smooth with gobs of torque . Hardly have to shift i can slowto 20 mph and it will just take off still in 5th gear dont do it often but it never lugs my Harley would be bogging and shaking in third at that speed


----------



## Hoowasat

SS396driver said:


> Did the tail in both 15 and again in 17. First time on my road glide pulling a trailer second on my wing love this bike . The flat six is silky smooth with gobs of torque.


Purdy GW. I'm really liking the new GW ... or as some call it, the ST1800.

I only went back in 2011 because some coworkers had never been. It's over-rated IMHO ... too much internet hype. There are several better roads if you like the twisties where the speed limit is not 35 MPH. Look up RT16 between between Marion and Tazewell, VA.


----------



## SS396driver

Hoowasat said:


> Purdy GW. I'm really liking the new GW ... or as some call it, the ST1800.
> 
> I only went back in 2011 because some coworkers had never been. It's over-rated IMHO ... too much internet hype. There are several better roads if you like the twisties where the speed limit is not 35 MPH. Look up RT16 between between Marion and Tazewell, VA.


I agree . We drove the northern part of the Pacific coast highway . Was really an experience . Guy noticed my "I road the tail of the dragon" patch and said he always wanted to do it. Told him the road your on now makes the tail look like a kiddy trail. Not many places you can see face to face the guy behind you on the hairpins like there


----------



## Possum2

SS396driver said:


> Did the tail in both 15 and again in 17. First time on my road glide pulling a trailer second on my wing love this bike . The flat six is silky smooth with gobs of torque . Hardly have to shift i can slowto 20 mph and it will just take off still in 5th gear dont do it often but it never lugs my Harley would be bogging and shaking in third at that speedView attachment 838588
> View attachment 838589
> View attachment 838590


I have had 4 Honda flat 6's (still own an 1800 and a 1600) and a pile of big V twins. The Six has more grunt than anything else. Shifting is an option most of the time, not a necessity.


----------



## Slotracer577

seems like this is appropriate. Set up for trail clearing.


----------



## Possum2

Slotracer577 said:


> seems like this is appropriate. Set up for trail clearing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 868218


just run saw chain on the sprockets, jump straddle the log and cut your way thru, don't even have to leave the seat! Just be careful when oiling the chain.


----------



## Possum2

Well the Segway 9bot has a top speed of 19 mph. When riding it I found a yard sale. Brought home a slightly larger bike. The Segway is a hoot.


----------



## Possum2

my 73 zuk in 1974


----------



## Possum2

my 69 Rocket 3 in 1974


----------



## Possum2

my 74 900 in 1975


----------



## Possum2

My last Kawasaki, 1400 concourse a couple years ago


----------



## Possum2

my sporties..


----------



## Possum2

This is a Honda 70 that I bought in a basket. It lived under my workbench until my son was big enough to ride it. I put it together and he had a lot of fun on it.


----------



## Possum2

its a sickness..........


----------



## Huskybill

Here’s a real Husqvarna fresh out of the barn. Had to sell she needed to be raced again. In the barn for decades. The right pic is one of three ‘83/250’s I had. I have eight huskys left in basket cases, 500 cc, 430 cc, 390 cc, 420 cc, 250 cc. CR ‘s, wr’s & or ‘s trannys. No ride like riding a husky bike true swedish quality. I had 27 huskys with 15 of them restored. Sold them off and have eight left.


----------



## Huskybill

Like two strokes here’s a four cylinder.


----------



## Kel71

P2 I played with your pic a bit.


----------



## Possum2

Kel71 said:


> P2 I played with your pic a bit.


Thanks. Time has not been kind to the colors in that photo.


----------



## Possum2

O.K. This is the smallest bike I have ever owned. Top speed, 18 mph. But it is still fun to ride and I can pick it up with one hand and throw it in the truck. Without it I would have not found my V Star. I love being on 2 wheels.


----------



## clint53

On the Tail of the Dragon in 2016 on our 2011 Ultra Limited.


----------



## silveradol9h

My 2004 Ultra Classic and my wife's 2005 Softail Deluxe.








Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## Possum2

silveradol9h said:


> My 2004 Ultra Classic and my wife's 2005 Softail Deluxe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


I have a set of bags for the softail if you need them. I bought them for my softail standard but never mounted them. I think I only have $125 in them. They are Harley bags, probably $600 when new. Can send pics if interested. I sold my bike before I had a chance to mount them. Needed a new hip more than a bike.


----------



## Cycledude




----------



## Possum2

95 wing in winter ride


----------



## Freudianfloyd

Got myself a 40th birthday present last month. I love this thing so far, but have a few mods I want to make.

2020 Yamaha MT-09.





This is the pic my wife took at the dealership. Since then, I have purchased a new helmet, gloves, jacket, rear fender eliminator, shorty levers, flush mount led lights, heated grips, tank grips, a cover to keep dirt off of it in the garage, radiator grill, and will soon be getting exhaust, flashing the ecu, and a quickshifter.


----------



## Possum2

Freudianfloyd said:


> Got myself a 40th birthday present last month. I love this thing so far, but have a few mods I want to make.
> 
> 2020 Yamaha MT-09.
> View attachment 871631
> 
> 
> This is the pic my wife took at the dealership. Since then, I have purchased a new helmet, gloves, jacket, rear fender eliminator, shorty levers, flush mount led lights, heated grips, tank grips, a cover to keep dirt off of it in the garage, radiator grill, and will soon be getting exhaust, flashing the ecu, and a quickshifter.


always wanted one of those, but I am afraid that it would ruin my pristine driving record. I can't imagine not doing block long wheelies, burn outs and backing it in thru sweeping corners.


----------



## Possum2

Cycledude said:


> View attachment 871610
> 
> View attachment 871609


I love the yellow ones. I have had 2 in the rather bland pewter silver color. My newest is a 03 with 54k on the clock.


----------



## Possum2

left to right, wife Mary, my Yamaha 1100. Ward Christalaw, Yamaha 1100, Les and Cathy Histed, Honda 1100 Goldwing, Robert Cunningham, Kawasaki KZ 650
on our way to the Indy 500. Picture taken in the early 80's, a small town, northern Indiana. Anyone recognize the town/Huffs Restraunt?


----------



## silveradol9h

Possum2 said:


> I have a set of bags for the softail if you need them. I bought them for my softail standard but never mounted them. I think I only have $125 in them. They are Harley bags, probably $600 when new. Can send pics if interested. I sold my bike before I had a chance to mount them. Needed a new hip more than a bike.View attachment 871603


Possum2, my wife has been debating if she wants bags. She likes how easy it is to get on and off without the bags since she is pretty short but sometimes wishes she had some storage. Send some pics when you get the chance and I will see what she thinks. That was a good looking bike you had BTW.

Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## Possum2

silveradol9h said:


> Possum2, my wife has been debating if she wants bags. She likes how easy it is to get on and off without the bags since she is pretty short but sometimes wishes she had some storage. Send some pics when you get the chance and I will see what she thinks. That was a good looking bike you had BTW.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk











Locking Rigid Saddlebags for Softail® Deluxe Models


ON BACKORDER ETA 1/24/23 Styled to complement the nostalgic look of the Softail® Deluxe model, these saddlebags with pleated leather panels are anything but traditional. Rigid core allows the bag to retain its shape even after years of use Hinged locking lid tilts outward for easy access, and...




www.shoputahharley.com




these are the bags I have. They are just collecting dust at the moment. They come with some very heavy duty looking mounting brackets. They have a rigid plastic back and solid leather covered fronts.


----------



## Possum2

silveradol9h said:


> My 2004 Ultra Classic and my wife's 2005 Softail Deluxe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


dam that's a petty bike. I love the balanced soft tails, smooth as a gold wing.


----------



## southpaw

It's motor has not been decided on just yet


----------



## Sawyer Rob

RandyMac said:


> Today marks 3 years and nearly 10,000 miles of owning the Sportster. Before and after.
> View attachment 653686


 Sportsters are one of the few models of Harleys that I like, so I keep one around,






SR


----------



## Possum2

Sawyer Rob said:


> Sportsters are one of the few models of Harleys that I like, so I keep one around,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SR


yup, had 3 rubber mounts, best kept secret in motorcycling.....had a dumb ass moment and sold my fat tired one........2014


----------



## rocketnorton




----------



## Sawyer Rob

Everyone hears about a "barn find", well this one really was,






It was at a garage sale, freshly pushed out of a barn. The guy just wanted to get rid of it, and I gave him $150.00 for it...

SR


----------



## 1Alpha1

This one was one of my favorites. 1982 Honda CBX. Six cylinders, six exhaust pipes, and six carbs. 
I ended up selling it, more than doubled my money on it, but still regret selling it to this very day.


----------



## Ronaldo

1Alpha1 said:


> This one was one of my favorites. 1982 Honda CBX. Six cylinders, six exhaust pipes, and six carbs.
> I ended up selling it, more than doubled my money on it, but still regret selling it to this very day.
> 
> 
> View attachment 887775


Those were definitely cool and unique cycles.


----------



## 1Alpha1

Another one I wished that I had kept. Gear driven camshafts. V-4. 

This is a stock file photo of it.


----------



## southpaw

I don't have an exercise machine to hang clothes and other crap on but have this


----------



## SS396driver

Cycledude said:


> View attachment 871610
> 
> View attachment 871609


They run forever . My 15 40th only has 89k on it but I do have the 12 road glide too


----------



## 1Alpha1

This is my current and probably last m/c I'll own. 2003 BMW R1150RT.






Another one I sold some years ago. 2003 Kawasaki ZRX1200R.


----------



## 1Alpha1

Not my bike obviously, but a bike well worth taking a look at. It's a 1954 Lintu Marilina Aermacchi 250 cc OHV.









I had one of these while stationed overseas back in the mid 1970's.





Ducati 900cc Desmo SS.


----------



## Possum2

rocketnorton said:


> View attachment 886294


dam thats pretty but my fillings just fell out from the vibration. Thats the best looking tank/seat they ever put on a sportster.


----------



## southpaw

1Alpha1 said:


> Not my bike obviously, but a bike well worth taking a look at. It's a 1954 Lintu Marilina Aermacchi 250 cc OHV.
> 
> View attachment 889378
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had one of these while stationed overseas back in the mid 1970's.
> 
> View attachment 889379
> 
> Ducati 900cc Desmo SS.


That brown bike is plain sic , I would die to own that thing


----------



## southpaw

Not mine .......from Mississippi valley fairgrounds Chief Blackhawk annual motorcycle meet , best MC event in the mid west , been going there since 1989 
Davenport Iowa 
www.chiefblackhawk.org


----------



## 1Alpha1

southpaw said:


> That brown bike is plain sic , I would die to own that thing


Yeah......the 1st time I've ever seen a pic of one. Something very classic and pleasing about it.


----------



## rocketnorton

Possum2 said:


> dam thats pretty but my fillings just fell out from the vibration. Thats the best looking tank/seat they ever put on a sportster.



thx
got 2 o those seats, one is nos in box.
tank came from feepay, also nos.
it's a xlch, but wanted those on it.
vibes r not bad under 4k rpm. has bigger f sprocket for lower hiway r's.
16" r wheel been swapped for correct 18 also since pic.


----------



## southpaw

Pic says my 57 it's not though, it just looks exactly like mine except for the seat , sold for a few dollars a couple years back


----------



## Possum2

Sawyer Rob said:


> Everyone hears about a "barn find", well this one really was,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was at a garage sale, freshly pushed out of a barn. The guy just wanted to get rid of it, and I gave him $150.00 for it...
> 
> SR


that requires a you suck comment. Nice bike


----------



## 1Alpha1

Not mine, cause I don't do crazy or gaudy, but both bikes are pretty damn cool.


----------



## southpaw

I'll tell you what , they just try to damn hard anymore but fail 
Those are so sick they make you just laugh .......thanks for posting ,all good stuff BWHAWHA


----------



## Dave1960_Gorge

I had a ‘79 Triumph Bonneville 650, bought it in 1984 for $900. Gold with white pin stripes, completely stock. Had a room mate give me flack because “ a Yamaha could leave it in the dust”. So what. I loved it more than my GF at the time. Wish I still had it.
Gotta get a pic I know my sister took of me giving my Mom a ride across the front yard, both of us grinning ear to ear. I find it I’ll post it here . 

Dad was not amused—- he figured I would kill myself on it , plus it drove my Mom to tell us she dated a guy with a bike back on the day (early 50’s) before Dad. The bike had to go.

I had never been on a motorcycle before—- mainly wanted that one because it was featured in the Jethro Tull song : Too Old to Rock and Roll, Too Young to Die. Ahh youth.

Did some tree work around that time and earlier and I wore some muffs one day; other guys ribbed me for it. Wish I had more of my hearing now! PPE was pretty rarely worn then. Saw my boss get knocked to his knees when a chunk landed on his head; wore a ball cap.


----------



## 1Alpha1




----------



## grizz55chev

Dave1960_Gorge said:


> I had a ‘79 Triumph Bonneville 650, bought it in 1984 for $900. Gold with white pin stripes, completely stock. Had a room mate give me flack because “ a Yamaha could leave it in the dust”. So what. I loved it more than my GF at the time. Wish I still had it.
> Gotta get a pic I know my sister took of me giving my Mom a ride across the front yard, both of us grinning ear to ear. I find it I’ll post it here .
> 
> Dad was not amused—- he figured I would kill myself on it , plus it drove my Mom to tell us she dated a guy with a bike back on the day (early 50’s) before Dad. The bike had to go.
> 
> I had never been on a motorcycle before—- mainly wanted that one because it was featured in the Jethro Tull song : Too Old to Rock and Roll, Too Young to Die. Ahh youth.
> 
> Did some tree work around that time and earlier and I wore some muffs one day; other guys ribbed me for it. Wish I had more of my hearing now! PPE was pretty rarely worn then. Saw my boss get knocked to his knees when a chunk landed on his head; wore a ball cap.


The last T-120 Triumph ( 650 ) was produced in 73, the T-140 ( 750 ) was also produced that yr. I've had my 73 Bonny ( 750 ) since 84. She still runs strong, and likes to mark its spot when parked like they all do!


----------



## Dave1960_Gorge

grizz55chev said:


> The last T-120 Triumph ( 650 ) was produced in 73, the T-140 ( 750 ) was also produced that yr. I've had my 73 Bonny ( 750 ) since 84. She still runs strong, and likes to mark its spot when parked like they all do!


Hmmm... I must remember the model year wrong. Definitely was a Bonneville 650 and I bought it in winter 1983/84. Kick start, had to prime the carbs with a little button (tickler valve?). I think now 1973 rings a bell. Would have been the $900 I paid for a 10 year old Triumph in good condition back then been about right? Come to think of it, some of the metal on it that wasn't painted appeared oxidized, so probably older. Gonna find that picture!


----------



## 1Alpha1

Two of my longtime, childhood friends had Triumph's. One was a 650 and the other a 750. Not sure of the exact years though. Both bikes weren't in the best of shape, and not all that dependable. But, they liked um.


----------



## Possum2

1Alpha1 said:


> Two of my longtime, childhood friends had Triumph's. One was a 650 and the other a 750. Not sure of the exact years though. Both bikes weren't in the best of shape, and not all that dependable. But, they liked um.


this was a collaboration with Triumph. Nice bike.


----------



## rocketnorton

all my brit bikes, 2 triumph n 7 nortons, were pretty reliable
wore out amals were worst thing bout em
2 of the nortons got manifolds and 38 mikunis put on


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I always thought the Rocket 3's were butt ugly, but I put quite a few miles on a Trident, and I liked it.

I always got a kick out of going to a Triumph dealership and seeing all the NEW bikes sitting there, with drip pans under them!! lol

SR


----------



## 1Alpha1

35 Weirdest Motorcycles We've Ever Seen - Mentertained


We bet you've never seen these 21 ridiculous motorcycle. These are hands down the most ridiculous motorcycles to ever hit the road.




mentertained.com


----------



## Jhenderson

grizz55chev said:


> The last T-120 Triumph ( 650 ) was produced in 73, the T-140 ( 750 ) was also produced that yr. I've had my 73 Bonny ( 750 ) since 84. She still runs strong, and likes to mark its spot when parked like they all do!


I came real close to buying a Silver Jubilee in 78. i decided on a GS 1000 instead. Later on I redeemed myself with a 77 Norton commando interstate.


----------



## rocketnorton

72 sportster i just got
74ci stroker


----------



## haakon

Picked this up for my 82yo father in law. Hope I’m still alive at 82, let alone riding!!
1985 Honda GB500. JDM model, only imported to Australia in 2015. Original 16,000kms on the clock.

Nice day trip down the coast in the Alfa


----------



## derwoodii

my 1st bike Honda TL 125 trials when i was 16yold 1976







i got hold much the same model last year as Covid project


----------



## 1Alpha1

I mean come on! Who in their right mind would wear pink pants in public? That's just crazy!

And no, a 10 cylinder motorcycle isn't.


----------



## 261cm

My current bike. ‘20 RS900Z


----------



## 261cm

My previous bike. ‘16 Wide Glide.


----------



## grizz55chev

1Alpha1 said:


> View attachment 969911
> 
> I mean come on! Who in their right mind would wear pink pants in public? That's just crazy!
> 
> And yes, a 10 cylinder motorcycle isn't.


Alan Millyard, a mechanical genius!


----------



## 1Alpha1

http://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20220405/dca6238ffdefd893bf039785e016facb.gif


----------



## derwoodii

i been honing up my aged trails skills local club on my TL125 Honda 1975, it good to get back on the bike i had when 16 yold now im 60 yold


----------



## JRenna

261cm said:


> My current bike. ‘20 RS900Z


I begged my wife for one of these…she said one bike is enough.


----------



## JRenna

I have 16” Carlini Gangster Apes getting delivered tomorrow!!!


----------



## Wayon Jr

2019 FatBoy Special


----------



## 1Alpha1




----------



## 1Alpha1




----------



## ElevatorGuy

My 2012 Vrod, 10 years ago.


----------



## 1Alpha1

For when you are just too old to give up your chopper entirely.


----------



## poorboypaul

Picked this up last Friday. Wanted the 901 Norden from Husky, but trying to find any new bike is impossible. Everything's sold out or not getting new stock in. This is a 2011 with 30,000 miles. Looks like new. Well taken care of. Ride it until hopefully things calm down. then upgrade. Didn't realize at my age, getting on one of these takes a lot more effort!


----------



## r black

ElevatorGuy said:


> My 2012 Vrod, 10 years ago.View attachment 981066


Have an 05 cvo .. with lot of work done by vance and hines , exhaust , fuel injectors, tuned and dyno work , as close to the 06 destroyer as you can get .....to fast for me .....


----------



## Hoowasat

poorboypaul said:


> Picked this up last Friday. Wanted the 901 Norden from Husky, but trying to find any new bike is impossible. Everything's sold out or not getting new stock in. This is a 2011 with 30,000 miles. Looks like new. Well taken care of. Ride it until hopefully things calm down. then upgrade. Didn't realize at my age, getting on one of these takes a lot more effort!


KLR650? I bought a used '95 in 2004 with only 6K miles on it. Rode it for 2 years before moving on to a full-fledged street bike. Grew up on dirt bikes starting with a new '73 Yamaha 175 on/off road bike ... and that one was only $695 off the showroom floor. Was somewhat disappointed that the KLR had no kick-start.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

r black said:


> Have an 05 cvo .. with lot of work done by vance and hines , exhaust , fuel injectors, tuned and dyno work , as close to the 06 destroyer as you can get .....to fast for me .....


Mine was tuned, piped and topless. It was quick but I wanted the trask snail kit but I sold it before that.


----------



## r black

ElevatorGuy said:


> Mine was tuned, piped and topless. It was quick but I wanted the trask snail kit but I sold it before that.


can't imagine... turbo kit on this one , but then again at my age i would rather have a dresser Harley for me and the wife


----------



## 1Alpha1

I just ordered a new pair of tires for my motorcycle tonight. That's always a really good feeling.


----------



## Hoowasat

1Alpha1 said:


> I just ordered a new pair of tires for my motorcycle tonight. That's always a really good feeling.


I mount and balance my own using a NoMar changer. Learned how to do it after finding a paid-for service did a [email protected]$$ job at balancing. Not needing to make a profit, I can take my time and get it spot on. I also do tires for friends and coworkers.


----------



## 1Alpha1

The m/c tires I purchased are Continental Conti Motions. Continental has a program going on. If you buy their tires, and you have a flat on the road, you can call a toll-free number and they will dispatch a tow truck to you and haul you and your bike to any destination within 150 miles.

No matter if you have 1 or 2 of their tires on your bike. If one of theirs goes flat, you are covered by their program for *THREE YEARS!*


----------



## 1Alpha1




----------



## 87Warrior

My WR is more like a street legal dirtbike than anything. I love it!


----------



## 1Alpha1




----------



## derwoodii

slowly plonking along on the 1975 TL 125


----------



## derwoodii

Honda CBR1000f is 30 years old and the little old Honda TL 125 is 47 years old, oh and 2 year old kelpie


----------



## grizz55chev

derwoodii said:


> Honda CBR1000f is 30 years old and the little old Honda TL 125 is 47 years old, oh and 2 year old kelpie
> 
> View attachment 1014530


Love the old Hondas, and the pup! I have 2 old 1984 Honda Big Red three wheelers, still use them almost every day around the 2 1/2 acres to haul stuff around, they're like owning a mule, and just as mean if you forget how easy they tip over! They are a blast out here with all the trails and dirt backroads around our spread!


----------



## Sawyer Rob

derwoodii said:


> Honda CBR1000f is 30 years old and the little old Honda TL 125 is 47 years old, oh and 2 year old kelpie


 I bought a new Honda Goldwing 47 years ago, the first year they made them. (1975)

I took two major trips on it, one was 12,300 miles and the other was 15,000 miles, both starting out in Alaska.

MY "trials" bike was a Kawasaki 250, I registered it street legal, had it set up for going hunting and it was a lot of fun to own.

I still have that Goldwing.

SR


----------



## rocketnorton

like the 75 wing w/nothin on it


----------



## Sierra_rider

Not my bike, just watching my friend struggle up the "Impossible" trail:


----------



## grizz55chev

Sierra_rider said:


> Not my bike, just watching my friend struggle up the "Impossible" trail:


Danny Chandler ( Magoo ) is from my hometown, ever heard of him? He was born and raised 150 yards up the street, Learning to ride around the hydraulic pits that surround our town. He was an amazing rider, and before he got picked up by a factory team, his dad did all of his wrenching for him. He's buried in our cemetery, right behind his childhood home, along with most of his family. RIP, Magoo!


----------



## Sierra_rider

grizz55chev said:


> Danny Chandler ( Magoo ) is from my hometown, ever heard of him? He was born and raised 150 yards up the street, Learning to ride around the hydraulic pits that surround our town. He was an amazing rider, and before he got picked up by a factory team, his dad did all of his wrenching for him. He's buried in our cemetery, right behind his childhood home, along with most of his family. RIP, Magoo!


Yep, guy was a talent for sure. He was also proof of how dangerous the sport can be. 

I'm just south of you a little ways...the Hangtown race, long before it went to Prairie city, was only a 20 minute drive from where I currently live. That was way before my time, but know some older riders who actually raced there.


----------



## grizz55chev

Sierra_rider said:


> Yep, guy was a talent for sure. He was also proof of how dangerous the sport can be.
> 
> I'm just south of you a little ways...the Hangtown race, long before it went to Prairie city, was only a 20 minute drive from where I currently live. That was way before my time, but know some older riders who actually raced there.


He had a good run back in the day, used to see him zipping around town on his bike, the kid knew no fear, and it finally caught up to him. His accident happened after the race was over, I believe.


----------



## 1Alpha1

grizz55chev said:


> Danny Chandler ( Magoo ) is from my hometown, ever heard of him? He was born and raised 150 yards up the street, Learning to ride around the hydraulic pits that surround our town. He was an amazing rider, and before he got picked up by a factory team, his dad did all of his wrenching for him. He's buried in our cemetery, right behind his childhood home, along with most of his family. RIP, Magoo!



I remember the name. Not familiar with how he died. What's up with the rest of his family part?


----------



## grizz55chev

1Alpha1 said:


> I remember the name. Not familiar with how he died. What's up with the rest of his family part?


Mom, dad, a sister, and a nephew are all buried there. Mom and dad, natural causes, sister, suicide, nephew was killed running from police on a dirt bike, ran into a flat bed trailer in the dark. His only surviving sister still lives in the childhood home .


----------



## Leeroy

@grizz55chev how about this for an old Honda? 65?



Came with some property we bought. There's a Rokon too-not the front wheel assist model.
Gave my friend a BSA that was in same shed for restoration, not sure of the model.


----------



## derwoodii

its spring down under & 1st days of decent weather in my patch without rain so the dear old CBR gets a run along coast roads & up my local hill top.

omg i got a bad case of unfashionable helmet hair going on


----------



## Parkerpusher




----------



## rocketnorton

your sportys?
likin the blue one
chopper gots shift on wrong side
what yrs?
got 72 ch now
4th ironhead for me
70, 72, 73, 74, was 97 1200s in there too


----------



## Parkerpusher

rocketnorton said:


> your sportys?
> likin the blue one
> chopper gots shift on wrong side
> what yrs?
> got 72 ch now
> 4th ironhead for me
> 70, 72, 73, 74, was 97 1200s in there too


66 and 79, both XLCH. 66 is right shift 79 is left.


----------



## rocketnorton

didnt know ch made it to 79
my 74 was xlh - kick & button

my 72 just got together sat, all new andrews trans after blowin up early july
case survived luckily


----------



## Parkerpusher

I think 79 was the last year


----------



## 1Alpha1

*This could be fun.




*


----------



## 1Alpha1

View attachment 1021987
View attachment 1021987


----------



## 1Alpha1




----------



## 1Alpha1




----------



## grizz55chev




----------



## grizz55chev




----------



## grizz55chev




----------



## rocketnorton

some friends of mine went to wheels through time, met dale, watched matt do indoor burnouts on one o those


----------



## grizz55chev

rocketnorton said:


> some friends of mine went to wheels through time, met dale, watched matt do indoor burnouts on one o those



Crocker were the best looking machines made in America, ever! I have a pic of the wife standing by a fully restored model at a Motorcycle museum in Solvang, Calif, it was her favorite of all the beautiful machines there, and the were at least 100 fully restored models to choose from.


----------



## rocketnorton

i have yet to see one


----------



## stihl sawing

rocketnorton said:


> i have yet to see one


Me neither I'll have to google one. that video was so dark i couldn't see it.


----------



## grizz55chev

stihl sawing said:


> Me neither I'll have to google one. that video was so dark i couldn't see it.


You tube has the full episode, Wheels through time.


----------



## rocketnorton

grizz had good pic up the page
ive seen many pics of them
no real live [or dead] bikes tho


----------



## stihl sawing

LOL, i'm blind. that's a sharp lookin old bike.


----------



## grizz55chev




----------



## stihl sawing

Wouldn't it be nice to own that?


----------



## grizz55chev

stihl sawing said:


> Wouldn't it be nice to own that?


When I hit the lottery! That and the Vincent Black lightning!


----------



## grizz55chev




----------



## derwoodii

grizz55chev said:


> When I hit the lottery! That and the Vincent Black lightning!



Yes im struggling to find a dream bike i often think yeah this or that but dont have particular that i buy if money and time not hinderance I think ATM its a toss between,, 1966 honda super hawk 305cc or a triumph trident triple or sweet black low seat chopper with a big jap donk


----------



## grizz55chev

derwoodii said:


> Yes im struggling to find a dream bike i often think yeah this or that but dont have particular that i buy if money and time not hinderance I think ATM its a toss between,, 1966 honda super hawk 305cc or a triumph trident triple or sweet black low seat chopper with a big jap donk


Someday!


----------



## 1Alpha1

*This belongs to a guy I know. 1957 Mustang Model 8 Special. What a beauty!*


----------



## 1Alpha1




----------



## Dave Hadden

One of my fishing pals is a motorcycle enthusiast and has a couple of scooters, including this fairly new to him one.
Many dollars spent on chroming this custom job, but Joey got a good deal on it so snagged it from the builder.
It's got "biatch bars" on it now plus he has a little seat that mounts on the rear fender so his old lady can ride behind him.

He's manic about keeping it clean.














Take care.


----------



## artbaldoni




----------



## 1Alpha1




----------



## 1Alpha1




----------



## 1Alpha1




----------



## grizz55chev

I posted these pics on other threads, but they deserv to be shown here as well. My friend " Cornbread " recently passed, this was his bike that he cherished more than anything. Just weeks after his death, the house that he shared with his wife for the last 20+ yr was destroyed in the Mosquito fire, along with his beloved bike! His 74th birthday was last week, so I thought I'd share what he and his bike were like in happier times. His wife and I are in constant contact, and she has taken it all much better that could be expected! " Rocky " has landed softly with a close family friend and is moving on with her new life. His bike was stunning, as the smile on his face shows his pride,


----------



## 1Alpha1

Damn.....that's beyond sad. Terrible! 

RIP Cornbread.


----------



## grizz55chev

1Alpha1 said:


> Damn.....that's beyond sad. Terrible!
> 
> RIP Cornbread.


He battled health issues for over 20 yrs, probably shoulda passed a decade ago. I made many trips taking him to see the doctor, we live over 45 min to the hospital and his house is only 5 min away. He repayed me by taking care of our animals when the wife and I would make over nite trips occasionally. The wife has known him since 1970, I met him much later around 1982. We were very close, and losing him was a serious blow, but I find peace knowing his wife is taken care of, and his health battles are over. Life here on earth never ceases to amaze me how things work out. If you ever watch YouTube, and search the Mosquito fire, you will likely see a pic of two old Toyota Tercels that are burned out, that was his place, and one of those cars was the wife's bought new before I met her in 95. The man was 6'6 and over 350 lbs, and he drove that car for at least 5 or 6 yrs after we sold it to him for $500. He loved that little car, but it would take him a while to get in or out of that shoe box! RIP my old friend, you were a good man and I will miss you! ♥


----------



## rocketnorton

rip


----------



## grizz55chev

rocketnorton said:


> rip


Thank you Sir!


----------



## derwoodii

1Alpha1 said:


>





1983 me dear mad mate who had to have the fastest of everything got one of these and yeah it spat him off at 100mph he slid down the road bless not much harm the bike was wright off 

yesterday helped another chum pick up a 1981 Yammmy XT sad shape but mechanical running to restore same at this


----------



## 1Alpha1

*I haven't see a Ducati yet that didn't come with one of these, as standard equipment. *


----------



## SS396driver

Couple of my bikes
02 Springer










2015 40th anniversary Goldwing




2012 Road Glide Ultra . My wife’s 04Vstar 1100




Tail of the dragon


----------



## grizz55chev

SS396driver said:


> Couple of my bikes
> 02 Springer
> View attachment 1031422
> View attachment 1031423
> View attachment 1031424
> 
> 2015 40th anniversary Goldwing
> View attachment 1031425
> 
> 2012 Road Glide Ultra . My wife’s 04Vstar 1100
> View attachment 1031426
> View attachment 1031428
> View attachment 1031429


You have a good life, congrats! Live to ride, ride to live!


----------



## SS396driver

grizz55chev said:


> You have a good life, congrats! Live to ride, ride to live!


Thanks . Worked my ass off to be where I am today


----------



## grizz55chev

SS396driver said:


> Thanks . Worked my ass off to be where I am today


I have no doubt, much respect. In this world today, you need luck, hard work, and health to achieve what you have. ☺


----------



## rocketnorton

nice the wif gets out there too


----------



## 1Alpha1




----------



## GrassGuerilla

One for going fast, one for going fast.


----------



## Sierra_rider

I had to run into town for some miscellaneous fasteners from hardware store...took the long way around on the mt09:


----------



## 1Alpha1

I put new tires on my bike a couple of days ago, and finally took it out for a ride today. I got in about 100 miles and it was really cool out. Should have worn my winter jacket, but opted instead for a lighter weight jacket. My bad!


----------



## grizz55chev

Sierra_rider said:


> I had to run into town for some miscellaneous fasteners from hardware store...took the long way around on the mt09:
> View attachment 1032482


You look to be about the same elevation as me! The wind is cold today, but dressed right, downright nice. Gotta watch for sand and pine needles around the corners though!


----------



## Sierra_rider

grizz55chev said:


> You look to be about the same elevation as me! The wind is cold today, but dressed right, downright nice. Gotta watch for sand and pine needles around the corners though!


I'm at 4k' elevation, the pic was taken around 5k'. Yeah, the pine needles were out in force...also this road doesn't get plowed in winter, so it was a single track of wet pavement for a while.


----------



## derwoodii

me on me mates Steve mcqueen trumpy i enjoyed a jolly jaunt around 





i need a Bell Bullet helmet to suit the bike look n style


----------



## 1Alpha1

I've been a *BELL* helmet fan all of my life. This is my current noggin protector.


----------



## 1Alpha1




----------



## 1Alpha1




----------



## artbaldoni

Since we're showing chilly bikes...


----------



## 1Alpha1




----------



## Sierra_rider

A little clip from yesterday's ride:


----------



## 1Alpha1




----------



## 1Alpha1

I turned 50K miles today on my 2003 BMW R1150RT. I've had countless m/c's over the course of my life so far. This is the 1st time I've kept one long enough to see 50K miles.

I went on a ride today and the weather was gorgeous. I put new tires on it and it feels brand-new once again. Anyways, I had a great day and it went well.

I'm thinking it will be my last m/c. I'm not sure just how many years I have left to ride, but I'm hoping to see another 10 years if I have my way.


----------



## 1Alpha1




----------



## derwoodii

1Alpha1 said:


> View attachment 1032904
> 
> 
> 
> I've been a *BELL* helmet fan all of my life. This is my current noggin protector.




pick one up yesterday much the same, as im planning a track ride day and my too old loose lid would not pass stewards scrutineer.. Im curious interested how well the adaptive protint visor works sun v shade guess will see weekend


----------



## derwoodii

wow i am old when one of my rides gets on cover of Old Bike


----------



## MainePatriot207




----------



## 1Alpha1




----------



## 1Alpha1

*Ice racing anyone?  *


----------



## MainePatriot207

1Alpha1 said:


> *Ice racing anyone? *
> 
> View attachment 1039574


I could use that around here


----------



## alaznik1990

My kx250 and Husqvarna te610


----------



## 1Alpha1

I'm having some trouble finding an oil change drain pan that fits my needs when I change oil in my BMW m/c. I have several typical plastic and metal drain pans and none meet my needs. 

But none are all that good when it comes to pouring out the old oil. I found this idea online, and I love it. I have a Mobil 1 jug that holds 5 qts. and it's almost empty.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

1Alpha1 said:


>



I had that exact bike, in that same color. It wasn't as bad as some say, you just had to learn how to ride it! It was a GREAT bike!

I drag raced mine, beating pretty much all comers, and had a GREAT time riding it.

SR


----------



## olyman

Sawyer Rob said:


> I had that exact bike, in that same color. It wasn't as bad as some say, you just had to learn how to ride it! It was a GREAT bike!
> 
> I drag raced mine, beating pretty much all comers, and had a GREAT time riding it.
> 
> SR


and burnt up how many rear tires????????


----------



## 1Alpha1

My "improvised" oil drain pan is done and ready for action. It's gonna work great!

It's coolest feature is that it was *FREE!*


----------



## derwoodii

got to do some laps today at my local GP track. the CBR1000f lounge suite got to open up & it tracked well and kept the pace till few laps in was gobbled up by the days boy racers.


----------



## 1Alpha1

I think this is what they call a rigid frame.


----------



## flatsfisher




----------



## artbaldoni

Chilly 40min ride to work this morning. 18f. Need to get the bar mitts on this weekend!


----------



## flatsfisher

hi today is going to be 80. supposed to plunge to 66 friday.


----------



## Gabriel1982

Abandoned 1300 "sweetheart"


----------



## grizz55chev

flatsfisher said:


> hi today is going to be 80. supposed to plunge to 66 friday.


That's just wrong!


----------



## 1Alpha1

I'm hoping to get a ride in maybe tomorrow. Even though it's cool out, the roads are bare & dry. That's what matters!


----------



## artbaldoni

"cool" out ...


----------



## 1Alpha1

I wasn't sure if I had posted this before or not. So.....I decided to do it again.


----------



## sb47

Not exactly a motorcycle but I raced this quad for 10 years. Fully built Honda 400ex putting out 55 HP at the wheels. She took me to 3 local championship seasons on it. I even beat all the built 450's that dare line up against her.


----------



## sb47

My 2006 KLX250 duel sport. I put over 30K on that little duel sport before I sold it.


----------



## flatsfisher

finally getting some rain today so wet sand for tomorrow.


----------



## artbaldoni

No more cold fingers!


----------



## sb47

artbaldoni said:


> No more cold fingers!
> View attachment 1040961
> View attachment 1040962


Now days you can get heated seats, grips and pants and jacket.


----------



## artbaldoni

sb47 said:


> Now days you can get heated seats, grips and pants and jacket.


Yup. Have heated grips, jacket liner, and pants. Use the grips and jacket regularly, have yet to need the pants. I will ride down to about 15f. 40 min commute.


----------



## sb47

artbaldoni said:


> Yup. Have heated grips, jacket liner, and pants. Use the grips and jacket regularly, have yet to need the pants. I will ride down to about 15f. 40 min commute.


Riding gear that cuts the wind helps a lot. Thats one reason many use leather because it cuts the wind really well. Plus it resist abrasion if you go down.


----------



## rocketnorton

wind gets my fingers first
gettin old
mitts look better every winter
no heated gear here
2 of my bikes wouldnt support it, even if so inclined


----------



## Goofaroo

My latest motorbike acquisition. There’s always room for one more. I’ve done thousands of miles of adventure rides on my KLR650. I’m gonna give this 2010 F800GS a whirl on my next ride. I don’t think 17 motorcycles seems excessive. lol


----------



## artbaldoni

By the looks of the crash bars, that one has been pre-adventured.


----------



## Goofaroo

I bought it from a woman in Santa Fe. It only had 16K miles on it but she obviously had a few spills on it. She told me she got heavily back into mountain biking and had decided to sell. It runs like a top. I put a bit heavier fork springs in it and added some big block knobbies and it’s good to go. It also came with panniers and a top case in addition to the tank bag. 

It’s gonna take me from here in New Mexico up into Colorado, Utah, and Wyoming next summer.


----------



## Goofaroo

Here’s my trusty KLR. It has been bulletproof but I’m not getting any younger so I the BMW for a bit more power.


----------



## Goofaroo

As long as I’m posting here’s one that I bought not running about 2 years ago. I finally threw it on a lift and got it sorted. I’ve always loved scooters. I have three including this little peach. 
2005 Genuine Stella 2T


----------



## artbaldoni

Goofaroo said:


> Here’s my trusty KLR. It has been bulletproof but I’m not getting any younger so I the BMW for a bit more power.
> View attachment 1043780
> View attachment 1043781
> View attachment 1043779


Are you sure that's a KLR? I don't see the milk crate!
It's ok, I had one too.


----------



## Goofaroo

I’m actually a big fan of the KLR. I don’t think it gets the respect it deserves. It’s been utterly reliable on every ride I’ve done. I can’t say that for some of the bikes that the guys I’ve ridden with were on. Not to mention the guys I’ve come across on the trail having problems. I like that it has a CV carb. I could fix it at camp if I had to but it’s never let me down. 
One thing I’ve learned is not to go very far into the woods on a fuel injected KTM. lol

My KLR has tackled every obstacle I’ve come across and has delivered me through the gates of hell whenever I asked it to. Not to mention it is the most comfortable bike I’ve ever owned and I have a Goldwing and a Concours. I’m 
feeling fresh as a daisy at camp while most guys I’m riding with are gimpy. 

Mine is highly modified but a stock KLR can embarrass the guys on much more expensive bikes. There’s no way I would ever sell it and if I don’t like the BMW I will probably sell it go back to the KLR. I take long rides and when riding every day for weeks at a time comfort and reliability is paramount. I’ll find out in August if the BMW can deliver.


----------



## derwoodii

after my ride around track few weeks back i came home and discovered next day rear tyre was flat.. Took off wheel to workshop to find previous owner had done a dodgy repair plug patch and a tube which itself was not close to right size.. I was lucky it didn't blow out while going hard on track pheww


----------



## rocketnorton

@Goofaroo 
17 bikes?
what else ya got?

only 3 here
triumph n 2 harleys atm
like all kinds tho


----------



## Sierra_rider

I'm suddenly feeling inadequate, I've got only 8 bikes...only half of them are runners.


----------



## Goofaroo

Here’s my 1986 GL1200 Aspencade. Dechromed a bit and all the gold badges removed and the front fender and side covers repainted from the original two tone. An effort to make it look more modern.


----------



## Goofaroo

My 2005 Kawasaki ZG1000 Concours. A fantastic service mule.


----------



## Goofaroo

More to come. I have honey dos to take care of.


----------



## olyman

Goofaroo said:


> My 2005 Kawasaki ZG1000 Concours. A fantastic service mule.
> View attachment 1043977


whats the tank in the rear of the pic?????


----------



## Goofaroo

olyman said:


> whats the tank in the rear of the pic?????


I have no idea.


----------



## artbaldoni

olyman said:


> whats the tank in the rear of the pic?????


M110A2 Howitzer, I think.


----------



## derwoodii

bit of peninsula scoot today with some mates. Was early start to avoid the hordes but jeepers they get up early these days. Im blessed with nice winding country roads at my doortstep.


----------



## Goofaroo

Here’s my 2002 KLR250. I have taught several people how to ride with this bike. My son has done 3000 miles on it riding the Colorado BDR up to Wyoming and back twice. Runs clean and starts easy even at 13K feet in the San Juans.


----------



## Goofaroo

Here’s a project bike that’s coming along. It’s a 1972 CB500/4. Complete disassembly and put back with new seals, bearings, etc. Custom fork springs and Hagon shocks. Dechromed with lots of powder coating. Way too much to list. This has been a long term project. The Color and stripes are correct for a 72 CT90. The bags are period correct Shoeis. 4 into 1 exhaust. I’m looking forward to getting it buttoned up.


----------



## Goofaroo

Here’s my 86 Honda Elite 150. This was the best build I could make out of two of these. It came out great and runs like a Swiss watch. I’ve ridden it up to 10,678 ft. at Sandia Crest not far from my house. It pulled nicely even on the steep sections near the top. I love CV carbs.
I’m hoping to take a trip on it one day. Maybe the western part of Route 66.


----------



## Goofaroo

This is my 1985 XR350R. I have owned this bike for almost thirty years. It was considered old when I bought it in 93 or 94. It runs great and surprises the KTM riders on tight singletrack or in the desert. I put the Baja Designs kit on it about 20 years ago for my trips to the passes in the San Juans. I’ll never sell it. It’s still a viable bike and much more comfortable than newer bikes. It’s also a fairly rare Honda that was only offered one year in the US. 
Kinda crappy pics but it’s all I could find. Parked at the coffee shop and getting some attention in my shop.


----------



## Goofaroo

Here’s a 1994 DR350SE. It was built using a 99 DR350SE as a parts donor. 
It’s a nice midsize dualsport and a lot more civilized on pavement than my 85 XR350R. It’s a comfortable way to get to the trails when I don’t want to trailer my dirt bikes. My son is gonna ride it on our ADV ride in August. Colorado, Utah, and Wyoming.


----------



## Goofaroo

Here’s my 1978 BMW R100S. A full tear down and rebuild. The Silver Smoke paint scheme is actually correct for a R90S but I liked it better than the factory burgandy color. I can’t go anywhere on this without being questioned about it.


----------



## Goofaroo

1987 KDX200. Another complete tear down and rebuild and no slouch in the woods. A very comfortable way to make the younger guys on their fancy new bikes push past their limits and have some awkward moments. lol
Totally stock except for the shock valving and the headlight bucket from my XR350R. Rides like a new one.


----------



## Goofaroo

Might as well show my 1992 KDX200 E model next. I was going for an ISDE theme. Adam Quarles from Acerbis USA helped me locate some of the vintage Acerbis plastics and the Elba headlight I needed to complete the look. I used a sheet of polyethylene to create the handguards. I made them from my memory of the ones that Scott Summers used on his XR600 in the GNCC. 
Another killer trail bike and enough on top to make good time in open sections. Pretty much stock other than the pipe and minor suspension mods. Very forgiving even when I do something stupid.


----------



## Goofaroo

That’ll do for now. Time to grab a beer and burn a little homegrown. lol


----------



## 1Alpha1

Goofaroo said:


> 1987 KDX200. Another complete tear down and rebuild and no slouch in the woods. A very comfortable way to make the younger guys on their fancy new bikes push past their limits and have some awkward moments. lol
> Totally stock except for the shock valving and the headlight bucket from my XR350R. Rides like a new one.
> View attachment 1046245
> View attachment 1046246




I used to have a 1980 KDX 400. It would smoke my brothers Maico's (400 and a 450) in a drag race.


----------



## Goofaroo

1Alpha1 said:


> I used to have a 1980 KDX 400. It would smoke my brothers Maico's (400 and a 450) in a drag race.


I remember drooling on the 400 back in the day but it was unobtainable. 
With its wide ratio tranny it would definitely have the legs to outrun the Maico.


----------



## Goofaroo

Here’s my 1984 Honda Aero 125. It’s also a bike that was only available 1 year in the US. Oddly it is also the largest two stroke scooter Honda ever produced. It had been sitting for years until I picked it up and got it back on the road again. 
The rare accessory basket was in poor shape so I straightened it and powdercoated it satin black. 

I have some Harley riding friends that aren’t confident enough in their manhood to ride it. I’m sure they are envious as hell when I make a beer run and come back with a 12 pack in the basket, a 30 pack on the floorboard, and another 12 pack in the top case. 
If you ask me there’s not enough motorcycles with baskets. lol

I don’t normally pay much attention to where I park but when I’m on this baby I like to find enough room to fit it into a row of Harleys.


----------



## 1Alpha1

Goofaroo said:


> I remember drooling on the 400 back in the day but it was unobtainable.
> With its wide ratio tranny it would definitely have the legs to outrun the Maico.



My wife won a Pennzoil gas powered go-kart in a drawing at a store. It was a nice kart with a full fibre-glas body. 

Anyways, rather than even start it up, we decided to sell it instead. It didn't sell, but we did trade it for a used Yamaha 125cc three-wheeler. 

After having it for a while, I saw a CL ad for the 1980 KDX 400 listed by a guy in Phoenix. I called and asked him if he might be interested in a trade? I told him what I had and he said he would. 

I made the run to Phoenix, rode the KDX up and down the street and we made the swap. 

I had that KDX for quite some time and was very pleased with it's performance and durability.


----------



## 1Alpha1

Goofaroo said:


> Here’s my 1984 Honda Aero 125. It’s also a bike that was only available 1 year in the US. Oddly it is also the largest two stroke scooter Honda ever produced. It had been sitting for years until I picked it up and got it back on the road again.
> The rare accessory basket was in poor shape so I straightened it and powdercoated it satin black.
> 
> I have some Harley riding friends that aren’t confident enough in their manhood to ride it. I’m sure they are envious as hell when I make a beer run and come back with a 12 pack in the basket, a 30 pack on the floorboard, and another 12 pack in the top case.
> If you ask me there’s not enough motorcycles with baskets. lol
> 
> I don’t normally pay much attention to where I park but when I’m on this baby I like to find enough room to fit it into a row of Harleys.
> View attachment 1046383
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1046382



That's a nice looking scooter. Looks manly enough to me. I'd ride it!


----------



## Goofaroo

1Alpha1 said:


> My wife won a Pennzoil gas powered go-kart in a drawing at a store. It was a nice kart with a full fibre-glas body.
> 
> Anyways, rather than even start it up, we decided to sell it instead. It didn't sell, but we did trade it for a used Yamaha 125cc three-wheeler.
> 
> After having it for a while, I saw a CL ad for the 1980 KDX 400 listed by a guy in Phoenix. I called and asked him if he might be interested in a trade? I told him what I had and he said he would.
> 
> I made the run to Phoenix, rode the KDX up and down the street and we made the swap.
> 
> I had that KDX for quite some time and was very pleased with it's performance and durability.


I’m sure that bike was a real workhorse. It would still be a fun bike to ride in the vintage class at local enduros, hare scrambles, cross country, etc. 

In my opinion dirt bikes became modern in the mid eighties. There’s not a huge amount of difference in performance from then until today. Of course the capability of a motorcycle depends more on the rider than the performance specs of the motorcycle. Unless you’re competing for a national title you don’t need the minor advantage a newer bike provides. There’s VERY few riders with the talent to utilize that advantage. 
A mid eighties woods bike, motocross bike, trials bike, or desert bike can still be very competitive at a local level and in my opinion they are more fun and clearly more comfortable. 
I trail ride a lot with riders on much newer bikes. They’re always curious and want to try my KDX or XR so we’ll swap for a bit. It doesn’t take long until I’m ready to trade back. The newer bikes with their rock hard 4” wide seat and abrupt power delivery will wear you out a lot faster. 
On the other hand they always enjoyed riding my bikes and want to keep riding it. lol
I don’t ride competitively any more so I’m just out to have fun. For me, the older bikes are more fun.


----------



## Goofaroo

1Alpha1 said:


> That's a nice looking scooter. Looks manly enough to me. I'd ride it!


That’d be great. I could send you on a beer run.


----------



## rocketnorton

send the harley guys
least one i know doesnt wanna "mark up" the chrome rack on his softail


----------



## rocketnorton

enjoyed seein some of yours


----------



## Goofaroo

rocketnorton said:


> send the harley guys
> least one i know doesnt wanna "mark up" the chrome rack on his softail


That would be a spectacle with their Village People motorcycle costume.


----------



## Goofaroo

rocketnorton said:


> enjoyed seein some of yours


I’m here strictly for your entertainment. More to come.


----------



## 1Alpha1

Goofaroo said:


> That’d be great. I could send you on a beer run.



As long as you don't paint it pink and put streamers on the handlebars.


----------



## rocketnorton

Goofaroo said:


> I’m here strictly for your entertainment. More to come.


reposting mine for yours


----------



## Goofaroo

1Alpha1 said:


> As long as you don't paint it pink and put streamers on the handlebars.


I was thinking it needs a few plastic daisies on the basket.


----------



## Goofaroo

rocketnorton said:


> reposting mine for yours
> 
> View attachment 1046424
> View attachment 1046425
> View attachment 1046427


Nice scoots. What year and model is the Triumph?


----------



## Goofaroo

Here’s my latest completed project bike. My wife got it for me for Christmas. It took a few days to get it ready to go. In the end I had a few parts left over.


----------



## 1Alpha1

Goofaroo said:


> Here’s my latest completed project bike. My wife got it for me for Christmas. It took a few days to get it ready to go. In the end I had a few parts left over.
> View attachment 1046447



Yeah okay.....so I have no desire what-so-ever to ride that one.


----------



## Goofaroo

1Alpha1 said:


> Yeah okay.....so I have no desire what-so-ever to ride that one.


I tried. It didn’t go well.


----------



## rocketnorton

Goofaroo said:


> Nice scoots. What year and model is the Triumph?



71 tr6c
there's nothin behind covers, makin it pretty light, id guess 350-60ish, knowin whats not there
lights run off alt
suzuki front end
might get dirt tires n hi f fender one day


----------



## Goofaroo

rocketnorton said:


> 71 tr6c
> there's nothin behind covers, makin it pretty light, id guess 350-60ish, knowin whats not there
> lights run off alt
> suzuki front end
> might get dirt tires n hi f fender one day


It would make a cool scrambler. Some longer rear shocks to go with the forks would straighten out the geometry. Might need to add a chain roller.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Took the Beta 300 out to clear trees off the trails in between storms...fortunate enough to be able to take off right out of my shop.


----------



## derwoodii

Sunday scoot to a local bike show & shine today


----------



## Goofaroo

derwoodii said:


> Sunday scoot to a local bike show & shine today
> 
> View attachment 1047050
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1047049
> 
> View attachment 1047051
> 
> View attachment 1047052
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1047053
> 
> 
> View attachment 1047054
> 
> 
> View attachment 1047055


Nice pics and a good assortment of bikes. 

That VF1000R pic makes me miss mine. It was the only bike I have ever bought new and one of the bikes I regret selling. 
That 360 degree crank and gear driven cams V4 would pull a hill like crazy. Here’s mine. I stripped down the wheels and had the powdercoated white. Otherwise bone stock.


----------



## Goofaroo

Sierra_rider said:


> Took the Beta 300 out to clear trees off the trails in between storms...fortunate enough to be able to take off right out of my shop.


Beta and GasGas make some really nice bikes. Back in my trials riding day I had a GasGas JTR270. That bike was as reliable as the sunrise. Another bike I wish I had not sold. 
I’ve actually been on the lookout for a trials bike. I’d like to get back into again and there’s an active club in my area. 
Kudos to you for buying the Beta. There’s more than enough orange bikes out there.


----------



## chipper1

Goofaroo said:


> Nice pics and a good assortment of bikes.
> 
> That VF1000R pic makes me miss mine. It was the only bike I have ever bought new and one of the bikes I regret selling.
> That 360 degree crank and gear driven cams V4 would pull a hill like crazy. Here’s mine. I stripped down the wheels and had the powdercoated white. Otherwise bone stock.
> View attachment 1047163


I had a lot of fun on my old Honda.
No top end, sure had a lot of torque though. 
Two bad things, it didn't like to pass a gas station, and that death wobble .


----------



## Sierra_rider

Goofaroo said:


> Beta and GasGas make some really nice bikes. Back in my trials riding day I had a GasGas JTR270. That bike was as reliable as the sunrise. Another bike I wish I had not sold.
> I’ve actually been on the lookout for a trials bike. I’d like to get back into again and there’s an active club in my area.
> Kudos to you for buying the Beta. There’s more than enough orange bikes out there.


 
It's actually my 3rd Beta. I bought my first, a '15 300, new that year. This one is a '20 and replaced that one...The '15 is gone, but I still have a plated '18 350. I've had a couple of Gas Gas trials bikes, first was a '97 contact 270. That got replaced by a '14 280, which I still own.


----------



## chipper1

Anyone like Gixxers, the boy does, he's a lot taller now lol.
Last bike I built, I'll do a couple more when I finish the barn, it's been over 10yrs since this one.


----------



## Goofaroo

chipper1 said:


> I had a lot of fun on my old Honda.
> No top end, sure had a lot of torque though.
> Two bad things, it didn't like to pass a gas station, and that death wobble .
> View attachment 1047164


As I recall the Super Hawk has a similar rev limiter setting as the Hawk GT. They feel like they would pull much longer than the rev limiter allows. The gear ratios Honda used still allowed good acceleration and top speed but riding them was a bit of a learning curve.


----------



## Goofaroo

Sierra_rider said:


> It's actually my 3rd Beta. I bought my first, a '15 300, new that year. This one is a '20 and replaced that one...The '15 is gone, but I still have a plated '18 350. I've had a couple of Gas Gas trials bikes, first was a '97 contact 270. That got replaced by a '14 280, which I still own.


Interesting. The 270 was pretty rare compared to the 250. We had the exact same bike. Mine was also a 97 model.


----------



## chipper1

Goofaroo said:


> As I recall the Super Hawk has a similar rev limiter setting as the Hawk GT. They feel like they would pull much longer than the rev limiter allows. The gear ratios Honda used still allowed good acceleration and top speed but riding them was a bit of a learning curve.


Not sure about that, the hawk was a toy if comparing power, but could easily be set up to handle nice. The handling wasn't a strong point of the vtr, but it pulled pretty hard and had a wide power band which was fun. 
I wasn't a fan of the gearing, it seemed much better on the 800 VFR I had, can't find any pictures of it (just a red version lol).


----------



## Goofaroo

chipper1 said:


> Not sure about that, the hawk was a toy if comparing power, but could easily be set up to handle nice. The handling wasn't a strong point of the vtr, but it pulled pretty hard and had a wide power band which was fun.
> I wasn't a fan of the gearing, it seemed much better on the 800 VFR I had, can't find any pictures of it (just a red version lol).


The VFR series are some of the best bikes ever built. It’s not even fair to compare the the V4 engines to the twins. 
I’m generally a Honda fan but a friend of mine had a Suzuki SV1000. It certainly hit the mark better than the Honda. The SV650 was no slouch either.


----------



## chipper1

Goofaroo said:


> The VFR series are some of the best bikes ever built. It’s not even fair to compare the the V4 engines to the twins.
> I’m generally a Honda fan but a friend of mine had a Suzuki SV1000. It certainly hit the mark better than the Honda. The SV650 was no slouch either.


I've built quite a few of the 1997-00 600s and 1996-99 750 GSXR's, they smoke a vfr quickly in a race, but the vfr is a nice bike to cruise on. 
Ever see those videos of the Japanese cops on them, it's pretty awesome what they can make those bikes do.


----------



## rocketnorton

Goofaroo said:


> It would make a cool scrambler. Some longer rear shocks to go with the forks would straighten out the geometry. Might need to add a chain roller.


already have shocks +3/4"
forks prolly could come up 1" or so in triples
triumph tubes, tapered on top, couldnt do that
suz ones can
be good fireroader
last real dirtbike was 81 kx420


----------



## Goofaroo

chipper1 said:


> I've built quite a few of the 1997-00 600s and 1996-99 750 GSXR's, they smoke a vfr quickly in a race, but the vfr is a nice bike to cruise on.
> Ever see those videos of the Japanese cops on them, it's pretty awesome what they can make those bikes do.


The VFR was never meant to compete with the sport bikes. It appealed to riders that that wanted a sporting capability but also all day comfort and refinement. 
That’s not to say that with a good rider sitting on it it couldn’t embarrass the sport bike riders. Sport bikes in general appeal to a less experienced class of riders. Very few sport bike riders ever get near the capability of their bike. I definitely fall into that category. I’ve never had any desire to crash on the street. Not to mention how uncomfortable they are. 

There’s a guy I ride with sometimes here in New Mexico. He’s 70 years old but he’ll run off and leave me once we hit the twisties and it doesn’t matter what bike he’s on. He’s got a road racing background and that’s the only way to learn safely. Trying to push your limits on the street will get you killed or arrested.


----------



## Goofaroo

chipper1 said:


> Anyone like Gixxers, the boy does, he's a lot taller now lol.
> Last bike I built, I'll do a couple more when I finish the barn, it's been over 10yrs since this one.
> View attachment 1047193


If I was gonna buy a sport bike it would be a mid eighties GSXR 750. Not because I need it but in my opinion they’re the prettiest sport bikes ever built.


----------



## Goofaroo

rocketnorton said:


> already have shocks +3/4"
> forks prolly could come up 1" or so in triples
> triumph tubes, tapered on top, couldnt do that
> suz ones can
> be good fireroader
> last real dirtbike was 81 kx420


Sounds like you have a plan.


----------



## chipper1

Goofaroo said:


> The VFR was never meant to compete with the sport bikes. It appealed to riders that that wanted a sporting capability but also all day comfort and refinement.
> That’s not to say that with a good rider sitting on it it couldn’t embarrass the sport bike riders. Sport bikes in general appeal to a less experienced class of riders. Very few sport bike riders ever get near the capability of their bike. I definitely fall into that category. I’ve never had any desire to crash on the street. Not to mention how uncomfortable they are.
> 
> There’s a guy I ride with sometimes here in New Mexico. He’s 70 years old but he’ll run off and leave me once we hit the twisties and it doesn’t matter what bike he’s on. He’s got a road racing background and that’s the only way to learn safely. Trying to push your limits on the street will get you killed or arrested.


You're right, hence sport/touring designation. It's probably the fastest bikes I should be on, I play hard .
I don't consider myself a great rider, maybe a little above average, more some because of driving truck for many yrs and being able to somewhat see what's gonna happen before it does. That being said I liked to push the limits of my abilities and the bikes, sometimes that means bad things happen, some call that getting experience lol.
Notice the fresh scar on my wrist from the last time . Gloves/leathers make a big difference.
Legs looked a bit rough too..









Goofaroo said:


> If I was gonna buy a sport bike it would be a mid eighties GSXR 750. Not because I need it but in my opinion they’re the prettiest sport bikes ever built.


Makes sense as you're a bit older than me.
I'm a big SRAD fan, not sure how many I've had, but over 10 for sure.





But I've also owned many other types to try out or to sell.
I think this was an 06 Katana.


----------



## Goofaroo

chipper1 said:


> You're right, hence sport/touring designation. It's probably the fastest bikes I should be on, I play hard .
> I don't consider myself a great rider, maybe a little above average, more some because of driving truck for many yrs and being able to somewhat see what's gonna happen before it does. That being said I liked to push the limits of my abilities and the bikes, sometimes that means bad things happen, some call that getting experience lol.
> Notice the fresh scar on my wrist from the last time . Gloves/leathers make a big difference.
> Legs looked a bit rough too..
> View attachment 1047277
> View attachment 1047278
> 
> 
> Makes sense as you're a bit older than me.
> I'm a big SRAD fan, not sure how many I've had, but over 10 for sure.
> View attachment 1047279
> 
> 
> But I've also owned many other types to try out or to sell.
> I think this was an 06 Katana.
> View attachment 1047280


That is exactly what I want to avoid. lol
I never ride without appropriate gear. Sliding on the pavement without it makes a guy uncomfortable for a very long time. 

I have no idea what you mean by “SRAD”.
Does that give you an idea of how little interest and knowledge I have in late model sport bikes?

I used to go to bike shops and see all sorts of bikes I would love to have. Nowadays I hardly ever go to a bike shop.
$10,000 for a new dirt bike? I’ll pass. 
I feel the same about new cars. Pickups for $60K and up? I could buy a killer 1970 911SC for less than that and have enough money left over for a perfectly good used pickup.  

I guess somebody has to buy them but I’m glad it’s not me.


----------



## Goofaroo

Here’s a cutie. A raw ride. None of that traction control, abs, and all the other crap. 
It would certainly get attention at the coffee shop. Not a bad investment either. 









1985 Suzuki GSXR 750 | F71 | Las Vegas 2019 | Mecum Auctions


1985 Suzuki GSXR 750 presented as Lot F71 at Las Vegas, NV




www.mecum.com


----------



## 1Alpha1

No idea that this ever existed.


----------



## Goofaroo

1Alpha1 said:


> No idea that this ever existed.



There’s been a few attempts at marketing a bolt on 2WD system. None that were very successful. Rokon’s approach was the only one that made sense. That’s the only company I know of that ever had any success with 2WD. It only makes commercial sense on a utility bike. 

They obviously did I it right. They’ve been around since fifties or sixties. I’ve always wanted one but have never pulled the trigger.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I've ridden the Rokons, to be honest they didn't impress me much, for serous off road riding the BEST bike I ever rode was a Kawasaki 250 trials bike. It was light, very good power, simple to maintain and totally reliable.

I rode mine to some really serious backwoods places in Alaska.

SR


----------



## 1Alpha1

Goofaroo said:


> There’s been a few attempts at marketing a bolt on 2WD system. None that were very successful. Rokon’s approach was the only one that made sense. That’s the only company I know of that ever had any success with 2WD. It only makes commercial sense on a utility bike.
> 
> They obviously did I it right. They’ve been around since fifties or sixties. I’ve always wanted one but have never pulled the trigger.



I worked at a cycle shop back in the early 70's. We didn't sell Rokon, but another shop just down the road about a mile or so, did. 

If I'm not mistaken, back then, they sold for well under $600.00 or so. I did look at some back then, but I was into MX cycles. 

They had a very specific niche to fill, and they did it well. They could go where other motorcycles couldn't and in a very capable way.


----------



## Goofaroo

1Alpha1 said:


> I worked at a cycle shop back in the early 70's. We didn't sell Rokon, but another shop just down the road about a mile or so, did.
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, back then, they sold for well under $600.00 or so. I did look at some back then, but I was into MX cycles.
> 
> They had a very specific niche to fill, and they did it well. They could go where other motorcycles couldn't and in a very capable way.


You certainly can’t buy one for less than $600 now. 
That YZ490 in the video reminds me of the one I rode in the 1990 Las Vegas 300. 
It was the final race of the season in the Best In The Desert series. It was also the scene of the worst motorcycle crash I have ever had. Over the bars end over end with the bike cartwheeling along with me. All on a very rocky shelf road switchback. I managed to get my act together enough to survey the damage to myself and the bike. I was in agony and the bike had extensive damage but I managed to get it started and nursed it back to the pits to complete the race. 

I had to be driven back to Albuquerque in my own car. lol
Of all the crashes I’ve had that one really got my attention. I’ve never taken a spill that bad since.


----------



## 1Alpha1

Goofaroo said:


> You certainly can’t buy one for less than $600 now.
> That YZ490 in the video reminds me of the one I rode in the 1990 Las Vegas 300.
> It was the final race of the season in the Best In The Desert series. It was also the scene of the worst motorcycle crash I have ever had. Over the bars end over end with the bike cartwheeling along with me. All on a very rocky shelf road switchback. I managed to get my act together enough to survey the damage to myself and the bike. I was in agony and the bike had extensive damage but I managed to get it started and nursed it back to the pits to complete the race.
> 
> I had to be driven back to Albuquerque in my own car. lol
> Of all the crashes I’ve had that one really got my attention. I’ve never taken a spill that bad since.



A lot of m/c's were reasonably priced back in the early 70's. Those days are long gone and never to be seen again.


----------



## Goofaroo

1Alpha1 said:


> A lot of m/c's were reasonably priced back in the early 70's. Those days are long gone and never to be seen again.


Yep. It’s amazing how fast the prices of cars and bikes have gone up just over the last 10-15 years. I’ve only bought three new cars and one new motorcycle. My VF1000R was $6,300 when I bought it new in 1990. It was still in the crate and it was way more expensive than other sportbikes. 
I bought a brand new 2002 Toyota Tacoma extended cab 4 cylinder 5spd 4WD for $20,500. It would easily be over $50K today. It’s a ridiculous amount of money to spend on a consumable product. None for me thanks.


----------



## 1Alpha1

Goofaroo said:


> Yep. It’s amazing how fast the prices of cars and bikes have gone up just over the last 10-15 years. I’ve only bought three new cars and one new motorcycle. My VF1000R was $6,300 when I bought it new in 1990. It was still in the crate and it was way more expensive than other sportbikes.
> I bought a brand new 2002 Toyota Tacoma extended cab 4 cylinder 5spd 4WD for $20,500. It would easily be over $50K today. It’s a ridiculous amount of money to spend on a consumable product. None for me thanks.



I too, had a Honda VF1000R. Bought it new in April of 1987. It was a 1986 hold over model. Honda had a "Rockin Rebate" going on, and the VF1000R was in it. I got $1K cash back when I bought.

I think I paid just a little over $5K for it. Then, I got a $1K check back from Honda. 

The only brand new car or truck I've ever bought, was a 1974 Ford Econoline van. I bought it about 6 months before I entered the military. I put $1K down and my monthly payments were $106.00 for three years.


----------



## Goofaroo

1Alpha1 said:


> I too, had a Honda VF1000R. Bought it new in April of 1987. It was a 1986 hold over model. Honda had a "Rockin Rebate" going on, and the VF1000R was in it. I got $1K cash back when I bought.
> 
> I think I paid just a little over $5K for it. Then, I got a $1K check back from Honda.
> 
> The only brand new car or truck I've ever bought, was a 1974 Ford Econoline van. I bought it about 6 months before I entered the military. I put $1K down and my monthly payments were $106.00 for three years.


Sounds like a great deal on the 1000. I would guess it’s appreciated a bit. The van too.


----------



## Sierra_rider

I don't blink too much at the price of bikes. I don't ride as much as I used to, but when I was dirt riding a few times a week and racing, a new bike every other year was a good investment towards my sanity. 

The bikes are so good nowadays too, even a "bad" bike is still pretty good. Suspension, brakes, chassis, motors, it's all pretty good. The closed cartridge forks in my modern dirtbikes were a decent improvement over the open cartridge forks of the bikes I rode 15-20 years ago...which were a massive improvement over the damping rod forks of the olden days. The motors are great, my main ride is an e-start, counter-balanced 2 stroke with a 6 speed gearbox...those are tangible benefits over my yz250 that I used to ride.

In the case of my 350, it doesn't have the poor low-speed manners that the water-cooled 4 strokes did in the early 2000's...and it's not a slow, fluffy bike either...I was hitting 90 in a speed trap at the last race I did with it. Get to a technical spot, it's perfectly happy going up a rocky waterfall in 1st gear at a walking pace. It does all this and somehow it comes from the factory with a license plate.

As far as the streetbikes, I really don't know enough about them to have a strong opinion. I have my mt09, which I like after I did a few mods. It's not a dedicated sports bike, yet it's still boring to ride at legal speeds. I look at some of the modern liter bikes and you can't legally use even a fraction of their potential on public roads...that fact would make it hard for me to spend money on one.


----------



## 1Alpha1

Goofaroo said:


> Sounds like a great deal on the 1000. I would guess it’s appreciated a bit. The van too.



My VF1000R is long gone! Sold it back in 2003 to buy a Kawasaki ZRX1200R.


----------



## rocketnorton

have yet to own a bike w/rad
there is at least a couple id like tho

75 gold wing
yam tz 700/750
suz gt 750


----------

